# December photos/Equine Affaire: On Target Miniature 2012 foals



## targetsmom

Our cam is up: http://www.marestare...?alias=ontarget but needs a bit of explanation. We have 3 mares due within a month of each other and are not sure which one will go first. Plus we have had mares abort or go early & have dead foals (last year at 299 days) while on Mare Stare. So for now we have the camera on the stall that the 3 share as a run-in, with an attached overhang area for more shelter, plus a turnout area. So the stall may be empty or have up to 3 mares in it.

The mares are Alamos Sirs Toffee Snow: bay & white tobiano pinto (negative for frame and splash): TOFFEE







Jones Call Me Blue Admiration (Max's dam): silver bay frame overo (LWO+), HZ for black, negative for splash, carries gray gene: MIRA






Vermilyea Farms Exotic Exposure: Black and white tobiano/sabino: SOX






All three are bred to SRF Buckshot: ETA - LWO negative!!!






We will be putting halter alarms on the mares as they get closer. Toffee wears her breakaway halter all the time because she is not very trusting and is hard to catch. In 2 years we have not made much progress with the trust issue and only recently learned more about her history. So please be understanding - this is clearly not something genetic as her 2 year old filly is a pocket pet.

Please call if you see anything we should be aware of. Especially with our foaling history, we would much rather answer the phone than find another dead body. Thanks for watching!


----------



## MeganH

Beautiful horses! Will love to watch them for you! Do you have their suspected due dates?


----------



## targetsmom

They were all hand bred so I know their last breeding dates but am not sure what to use for due dates. Using 330 days they are due: Toffee on April 2, Mira on April 22, and Sox on May 2. But I like to start watching them at 300 days, especially based on our experience. Plus, Mira aborted in 2008 at 260 days. We think that was due to Rhino and they have all had their Pneumabort shots at 5, 7, and 9 months and Toffee just had her pre-foaling shots on Wednesday.


----------



## cassie

will watch when I can what lovely mares you have! I especially love Toffee! those blue eyes are absoloutly gorgeous!

I see Toffee n Mira at the moment... Toffee with her bum to the wall... LOL


----------



## Eagle

Welcome to the nursery, your girls will do just fine here as us nutty lot are more or less always watching. This year is going to be a great year for your girls, I can feel it.

2.00am and only Sox is in, she is down sternal resting all curled up with her legs under her.

5.50am and the girls are all outside


----------



## targetsmom

This is great! I really appreciate this. One other thing I forgot to mention is that I plan to provide the link to this thread to our 4-H Club (Little Hooves) so I may add info to update them (and you) on the mares progress. Photos of udders, results of milk tests, etc. They already have the cam link and are watching too (mostly parents, because some of the kids are only 8 years old). Please keep that in mind and feel free to add information that they might appreciate.


----------



## AnnaC

Hi and welcome! Thankyou for bringing your gorgeous girls over to us on this forum - we promise to keep a good eye on them for you.

Just had a peek and found Mira hoovering and Sox moving out and leaving her to it! There seems to be a lot of friendly neck scratching going on in the next stall LOL!!

Will also be adding my prayers for three smooth and successful foalings.


----------



## MeganH

Sox is hoovering. I think both the other mares are just beyond the doorway. Now Mira is inside.

My mare Laney is 298 days today and I have her up on MS too. Last year she foaled at 341 days (and I used that to figure her due date to be 4/12) but I still am watching her for changes so I don't miss anything.

Is there a popular "due date"(#of days in foal) miniature horse owners use to calculate the due dates?


----------



## targetsmom

OK, for some more info: All our minis get fed 4 times a day so they just had lunch. Mira LOVES to "hoover"... don't worry there is also hay just outside the stall too. The minis you can see in the next stall include Princess (in my avatar), Dancer (silver dapple/white), Cowboy (B/W), Taffy (buckskin/white) and Rusty (sorrel/white) who is so small you probably can't see him! He is the group trouble-maker and the only living sibling to the 3 expected foals.

Oh, and it is snowing today so don't be surprised to see white or wet backs.

Here is an article I found on the Stars Miniatures website that had interesting info on due dates based on LOTS of experience.

http://www.starsminiatures.com/foalarticle.html

So I think 320 days is a better number to use for minis than 330. But I start getting serious at 300 days, which will be Saturday for Toffee.


----------



## AnnaC

LOL!! Mary, just been having a laugh at your 'crowd' in the neighbouring stall - lots of 'interaction' LOL!!

Thanks for keeping the interesting info going, we love to hear about other non breeding animals.


----------



## targetsmom

Glad you are enjoying the ones in the next stall. There are days when they get us laughing so hard our stomachs hurt! I don't suppose you saw who stole Toffee's feed dish? It was missing and on the other side of the fence when I fed tonight. My guess would be Rusty....


----------



## StarRidgeAcres

So excited to watch your mares Mary!!! yay!

Interesting that you could learn more about Toffee. She's such a stunningly beautiful mare and so well bred. But she was always like an enigma to me. I just was never able to be her friend. But as you know, there's not a mean bone in her body...she wants to do the right thing. She just doesn't trust very much. The good news is as she gets closer you'll be able to check her bag and test her milk with no trouble. She just accepts it as part of life!



Oh, and treats don't hurt!



(she likes to eat



)


----------



## targetsmom

Yes, Parmela, you are so right that Toffee wants to do the right thing. The mares got loose one day and we were panicking about getting them back in but Toffee led them all back in. She knew where she was supposed to go and led the others. She lets me check her bag, which is a lot easier to do if I leave her head alone. The first time I did it she was behind Mira so I just reached around Mira to check her and then walked away. The look she gave was priceless "Was THAT all you wanted?".


----------



## Eagle

Good morning all, it is 2.00am cam time and the girls are quiet. Mira and Sox are in hoovering the stall and Toffee is standing just outside the door.


----------



## Eagle

It's 6.20am now so I will be off shortly. The girls have been in and out quietly all night but I haven't seen Toffee in, she just stands at the door. Do the other two let her in?


----------



## targetsmom

Yes, Toffee comes in the stall when she wants.. they all get along very well. When I went out to feed just now Toffee and Mira were in the stall grooming each other. And remember that just outside the stall is a perfectly fine place to be- matted, partly bedded and well protected from the elements. It is also where Toffee gets fed (and where the water and salt block are), which may explain why she spends more time there. In addition, the other minis are just on the other side of the partition.

ETA photo of area just outside the stall (about 10X12'):


----------



## Jane=P

Good Luck Mary, I hope this is your year and everyone foals without any problems and you get 3 beautiful foals ..JANE


----------



## targetsmom

Thanks Jane - I appreciate it, and hope you are right. Maybe three will be the charm.


----------



## cassie

11:10pm and I can see Toffee and the feet of the other two LOL all is quiet and well


----------



## Eagle

Thank you for the photo Mary, now I understand so why she likes it there. It makes it so much easier when we can see photos of the set up so thank you.

Just to prove you right Sox and Toffee are in at 1.40am





2.20am all girls are in and resting and Toffee is down sternal


----------



## Eagle

Castle Rock Miniatures said:


> Everyone up and hoovering.....such pretty girls!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With so many girls on cam -- I remember last year asking my son-in-law how I can set up two monitors. So many cams up they fill the screen and overlap each other. I guess I gotta' ask him again. But I know it requires me crawling around on the floor behind the desk and I hate doing that kind of stuff anymore. (He lives in Texas--pooh) Getting old just isn't fun!






climbing under desks young lady


----------



## bannerminis

I have everything crossed for a safe and happy foaling season for you. I must say that Toffee is just stunning.


----------



## targetsmom

I second the "oh, to be young again"!!! Have you noticed we have younger (college student) help to clean stalls 4 days a week?


----------



## weerunner

My Marcella just foaled last night at day 316. And the colt is a fully cooked, healthy little begger. I use 325 when I do up my due dates and they rarely go much over that.


----------



## Eagle

2.10 am, Sox and Mira are down sternal and Toffee is out and about somewhere.

3.30 am and all 3 girls are standing quietly


----------



## targetsmom

They have all been on cam a lot more lately because it has been raining or snowing here since Wednesday!!! It is supposed to stop before our 4-H meeting this afternoon - I hope. Normally they would be outside at this time of day and of course they have their favorite locations in the pasture too! But where we can still see them from the house.


----------



## StarRidgeAcres

Just checking in. I see all is under control!


----------



## Eagle

3.00am and all is quiet. Mira is down sternal and has been for quite some time, Sox had to get up to go to



she is now stood yawning so I guess she will go back down soon



Toffee came in for about 10 minutes but is now outside checking the estate.


----------



## targetsmom

Just wanted to update everyone on our 4-H meeting Saturday March 3. All 8 members showed up and because of the mud and snow outside we changed our program a bit. First we checked out Lala's 5 hour old foal that many had already seen. Then we used the computer to calculate the possible coat colors for Toffee's foal: Chestnut, bay, or black (from most to least likely), and either tobiano pinto or solid. Buckshot and Toffee are both tobiano pintos so we could get a homozygous pinto, but alive and healthy is really all we want!!

Then we reviewed all the items in our foaling kit and what they were for, including the sawed-off water bottle to be used for CPR, and the foal blankets, which were a huge hit! We did get outside to groom the minis and included the 3 pregnant mares because they were in the least muddy area! Two 4-Hers groomed Sox and Mira while I groomed un-trusting Toffee, who seemed to love the attention and was not concerned about the 20 people there! The other 4-Hers groomed the other minis. This is only the second time they have groomed, as this was only our 3rd meeting.

Mira:






Sox:






Toffee:






Everyone did great - you should see all the braided foretops and tails on the other minis, plus clean horses and feet!


----------



## targetsmom

LOL- We don't have the 4-Hers do our chores for us, but it was a big help yesterday when the minis were all so dirty! The kids will learn how to do chores (learn by doing) but we hire a college student (or 2) to help us out. We started with Ag Science high school students and they hung around after graduation. The college student took some of the photos - I want her to become an assistant 4-H leader. She was in 4-H herself (and FFA) and would be great!


----------



## MeganH

Oh how fun! 4H is awesome. Once we have a real farm I want to get involved and host meetings. Lovely photos of your beautiful mares. Looks like the kids had a lot of fun.


----------



## AnnaC

A group of happy kiddies and a troop of clean minis = bliss and an day of good fun = bliss!!


----------



## Eagle

1.50 am and all 3 girls are standing quietly


----------



## vickie gee

They are so cute. Just peeped in on them...they look like they are having a slow moving parade with Mira leading the way.


----------



## targetsmom

I was in 4-H too - 50 years ago in a 4-H horse club. I have very fond memories of riding my horse to camp for a week in a state forest and I also learned a whole lot about keeping good records!


----------



## StarRidgeAcres

AnnaC said:


> A group of happy kiddies and a troop of clean minis = bliss and an day of good fun = bliss!!


Amen!

The girls seem content tonight.


----------



## targetsmom

Updates on the mares: It was really warm here today so to cool the mares off I finished the foal clip on Mira and did the whole clip on Sox. Toffee was done already. This will make checking their udders easier too. If anyone was watching today around 2-3PM you might have seen some activity outside the stall, which was where we were clipping. Mira wanted to be clipped so badly she stood without a halter while I did her with portable clippers.

And speaking of udders - Toffee is starting to make slight progress, which I will be recording with photos every few days. Here is the udder from last Saturday (3/3):






And then today, 3/8 from the other side:






When I opened the stall window today I also realized there was something else I needed to make Mare Starers aware of: Just outside the stall window (which has sturdy bars on it) - and out of sight of the cam - is our stallion's run. Today he was sticking his head in and 2 of the mares had their heads up to the window to say "Hi". So if you see mares with their heads up against the stall at about 4 o'clock on the screen, that will likely be the reason.

Mira will be at 285 days tomorrow and one day closer to being able to deliver a live foal. I still worry about her aborting like she did in 2008. Please keep fingers crossed.


----------



## StarRidgeAcres

Thanks for the updates Mary. We're all keeping our fingers, toes, eye, whatever crossed!!!


----------



## Eagle

I have your girls up every night but just don't post their every move, we have time for that once they are closer. Thanks for the update and great pics


----------



## targetsmom

Eagle - Thank you so much for watching! I really appreciate it. I know it isn't as much fun with no one appearing to be close to foaling, but this is actually when I feel eyes are most needed. if Mira had aborted during the night with no one watching, she would surely have died. Since it was daytime, and I caught what looked like a colic, we were able to get her to the hospital. Even then, it took a stall full of vets 3 hours to deliver a breech presentation.

Has anyone else noticed that Mira is eating her grain in a different place? You wouldn't have seen it on the camera, but 2 nights ago when I went to grain, her bucket was full of manure! I quickly swapped buckets for a clean one, but I guess she doesn't want to take any chances!


----------



## Eagle

maybe she wants a new bucket, perhaps she wants a pink one?

It is no problem to have your girls up when I am here, it is good to get to know their routines that way I can notice if anything looks off.

P.S I do professional translations so I am not actually watching the girls I am working





(Just in case hubby reads this post )


----------



## Eagle

2.30 am Sox is down sternal, Mira is hungry and Toffee is outside as usual

4.00am and all three girls are in, sox and toffee are standing and Mira is down sternal

6.15am then sun is up and the girls are out


----------



## targetsmom

LOL - thanks for the update. Actually I was up and watching some myself and saw all 3 in the stall. BTW, Mira is ALWAYS hungry, even right after her 3 hour ordeal in the hospital I mentioned above. Right after they got the foal out she started to paw and the vets were all in a panic that she might be colicking. I said I thought she was hungry, and sure enough, they put a pile of hay down and she immediately dug in!

Yes, as soon as the sun comes up they all go outside and stand in a favorite spot of sun.


----------



## targetsmom

Here is what the mares were doing today when they weren't in the stall:

http://s84.photobucket.com/albums/k29/targetsmom/?action=view&current=Pregnantmares.mp4

Now these mares are all between 270 and 307 days pregnant as of today! Sorry they are so small in this short video but I had no idea what to expect! Certainly not this much bucking. The video missed Sox putting on quite a bronco show too.


----------



## Eagle

at 2.50am and three girls were standing quietly resting now at 3.00am Mira and Sox are standing quietly and Toffee has gone outside for an adventure cos sleeping is boring


----------



## bannerminis

Mira laid down and Sox resting in the corner and Toffee I am guessing is on guard outside 5.12am


----------



## targetsmom

Well Diane, maid service arrives every day, but not always the same time or person! This is pre-vet student Stephanie, who does most of the "maid service" but Becky is home from college for 2 weeks, so you can see her in there too. And of course, there is me. None of us leaves chocolate - we save that for ourselves - but we have started to bring them Frosted Mini Wheats (what else??) which even Toffee will eat out of my hand.

Speaking of milk, I checked udders this morning (and took pics which I plan to post later) and it looks like they are all in the early stages of a neck and neck (or is that udder and udder) race. I hope they separate themselves out eventually, but we can handle this. My worst fear is that one will require a trip to the hospital while another one is close to foaling, but we are even making plans for that.

I so appreciate all the eyes!!!!

Did anyone happen to see Mira's lovely bow (stretch) at feeding time this morning? It almost seemed like she knew she was on camera! Of course she couldn't get all the way down, with her big belly in the way...


----------



## Eagle

targetsmom said:


> My worst fear is that one will require a trip to the hospital while another one is close to foaling, but we are even making plans for that.
> 
> *STOP this kind of talk young lady or you will be*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I so appreciate all the eyes!!!!
> 
> *and we so appreciate you letting us into your barn *


----------



## Eagle

3.10am Toffee and Mira are scratching each other, they look so cute


----------



## targetsmom

Hmmm, maybe it is just as interesting to watch 3 mares in a stall who aren't that close to foaling as it is to watch ONE that is overdue and not doing anything!! (From someone who has been watching Jewels @ Pacific Pintos for days). Anyway, I do appreciate the eyes! I updated the title to show Toffee is now at 310 days: Mira is about 290 days and Sox is 10 days behind her. Here are udder pics from yesterday. I realize that if the angle of the photo is not the same each day they are harder to compare - especially if nothing much is happening! But they do all look about the same to me, and they have all changed a bit since I started checking.

Toffee on 3/12:






Mira on 3/12:






Sox on 3/12:






They have been out on "pasture" this morning and just came in for lunch a little while ago. Time to turn the fan on. I think they are spoiled enough without the chocolates on the pillows!!


----------



## Eagle

I have you girls up all night, I don't post that much cos I flick though the cams checking the girls are all well. As they get closer it is more important to post what they are up to.


----------



## MeganH

I am bad about not replying on each thread but I watch and check in on all of the cams here on LB. I can't have them all up at one time on my macbook because I can't resize each page so I have to flick through them (such a pain.. if anyone knows how to resize webpages on a mac please tell me!)

I was upset earlier this week with the number of mares on MS and I felt like not many if any watched mine- who was progressing fast and making me super nervous I was sure to miss her at night. The ladies on this forum are WONDERFUL and made me feel so much better. There is A LOT of action on some threads on MS and not much on others. Can't help but be nervous when you don't hear much on there but thank goodness for LB!!

I have looked several times for your thread on MS.. do you have one? Maybe I am just blind and keep missing it! My mind shoots in every direction at times these days!

I like to take photos from under the belly and behind now and it is so much easier for me to track progress. I have to put pictures side by side lots of times to realize a good change! I post pics every time I see changes too to keep my threads up to date.

Our mares due dates are close.. good luck again with them all!


----------



## targetsmom

I totally agree that it is not important for you watchers to post all the time!!! But I will try to keep updates on here so you will know when or what to watch for Plus our 4-H Club is using this thread to get updates. I was taking photos from under the belly so maybe I will get back to that. I think the main thing is for the mares to start making udder changes!

I have not started a post on the Mare Stare Message Board and I don't think anyone else has either. Thank you for the reminder!!! I don't think many people watch there until there is a post on the message board and that it says the mare is getting close. When our mare foaled last year at 299 days on Mare Stare and the foal didn't get out of the sac, NO ONE CALLED. I really don't think a phone call would have helped, as I am sure it as Rhino, but now you know why I am so thrilled to know you all are watching!!!

I will start watching your mare Megan.


----------



## AnnaC

Mary, from your pictures I agree that all your girls look as though they are at the same 'stage'! Are you sure that they are actually that far apart date wise? Silly question, of course you are LOL!! But they really do look as through they will all be foaling at the same time!

I'm not clever enough to have everyone's cams up at once on my laptop - I'm too old to be techno literate - but I do have all I can on my favourites list and when I have the time to watch I flick from one to another trying to keep watch - doesn't give much time for posting though!

Megan I dont do the Marestare Chat Board either - not enough free time - but rest assured that although I dont post that much, Laney is on my 'specials' list and checked evertime I open my laptop.


----------



## targetsmom

Anna- They were all hand bred and dates were carefully recorded and my due dates use the last breeding date. HOWEVER, last summer the mares tended to have long heat cycles, so if some ovulated before their "last breeding date" then that could explain it. Or, just the fact that Sox foaled at 299 days last year and Mira had Max at 303 days gestation could explain it. I don't have much info on Toffee and since she was on fescue before her last foal I don't know how useful it would be. We do have 3 foaling stalls for them, 2 transmitters and one buzzer, and even one extra camera, so we can do this!!! Our plan is to move the CAMERA as needed and put the mares where they will be most comfy. Well, actually, we picked the stalls based on our previous luck: Mira will go into the stall where she had Max and Sox will go into the stall where she had Rusty. Which of course will involve some rearranging of the horses currently living there. So we could even be moving the cam before anyone foals if Mira or Sox look to go first!! Stay tuned.


----------



## targetsmom

Actually, they are mad at me today because I closed the gate to the lower pasture so I could ground drive Dancer in it. Plus I want them to start staying closer to the house where we can see them. But they let me know they are NOT happy about the gate being closed.


----------



## StarRidgeAcres

Mary, I love it when Toffee gets irritated with something, like closing a gate she thinks should be open. She trots passed, wagging her head with that attitude. Cracks me up!


----------



## targetsmom

You forgot "gorgeous trot floating over the ground". But Mira screams....she has the MOST attitude and personality of anyone and expresses it so well. She and Sox can still do really nice high bucks too, even as pregnant as they are. I love these girls!

2:45 AM and all 3 are in the stall.


----------



## targetsmom

I will tell Stephanie - thanks! And the mares are in the lower pasture today. Farrier just left and it turned cold again so not sure I will ground drive today.

Toffee's udder is making tiny changes, filling up a bit each day. Kind of like watching paint dry...


----------



## bannerminis

Ladies are chowing down with Mira just inside the door


----------



## targetsmom

I am not sure what happened but I had to stop and restart Flash...... Thanks for letting me know.

And BTW, it is NOT nice and sunny here today - it is cold and rainy, not the nice weather that was once forecast.


----------



## Eagle

3.00am Mira and Sox are in and down sternal, no sign of Toffee


----------



## targetsmom

Just in case anyone is wondering what happened to Toffee's halter: she apparently got it caught on the fence during our 4-H meeting and the breakaway fuse broke just the way it is supposed to, so the halter came off. We hope to have one back on her soon.

Sox and Mira were both used in the meeting. They each went through the trail patterns a few times, led by different 4-Hers, and did great. Sox was VERY popular.


----------



## Eagle

4.30am Sox and Mira have been taking turns in going sternal, Toffee is no where to be seen as usual






Thanks for telling us about her head collar, she threw me yesterday when she came in, I thought she was Sox but she wasn't white enough.


----------



## targetsmom

OK, I know I am paranoid, but we will be watching them closely today because Sox and Mira got their pre-foaling shots this morning. When Mira got her pre-foaling shots in 2009 (at day 303) she foaled that same evening. Then my vet was telling me that my neighbor just lost a foal (Gypsy Vanner) right after he gave her her pre-foaling shots.

We will also be trying to get Toffee's halter on her very soon. If you see us, please be understanding...

ETA: While I was typing this, my WONDERFUL helper Stephanie was putting a regular halter on Toffee, tying her up, and grooming her, just outside the stall. We just swapped halters on her and gave her "cookies"!!! Need to give some to Steph....


----------



## MeganH

I will be watching your girls for you through the day


----------



## Eagle

Mary I have your girls up most nights for the whole night I just don't post much yet. Thanks for giving us this update, I will make sure I watch them extra careful now.


----------



## targetsmom

You guys are the best. Watching is more important than posting, but I figure you deserve to know as much as possible so i will keep updating!


----------



## StarRidgeAcres

Will be watching Mary. Best to you and your mares!


----------



## MeganH

The cam has been down for me.. is it down for anyone else?


----------



## targetsmom

Yes, the cam has been down twice today and I just restarted it. Please e-mail me at [email protected] - or call 860-370-9035 if it goes down again.

THANK YOU!


----------



## Eagle

3.45am, I have had the girls up for nearly 2 hours now, Sox and Mira have been quiet but I haven't seen Toffee yet.


----------



## AnnaC

Yes Sox and Mira snoozing quietly - Toffee away doing her own thing! Will be watching when I can Mary - fingers crossed for Mira.


----------



## Eagle

5.50am and all is quiet, still no sign of Toffee though.


----------



## Eagle

6.20am and I see Toffee


----------



## targetsmom

The electric company is about to shut our power off... will post when it is back on!!!

ETA at 10:30 AM. Pole is fixed, power is back on, and cam should be up and running.


----------



## targetsmom

We just put the Equipage halter alarm on Toffee but not because we feel that foaling is imminent. I admit to being a bit paranoid - finding a dead foal last year on the morning of the day I was planning to attach the alarm will do that. But Mulligan's Run experience has me even more paranoid. First there was Dancer foaling last night with almost no signs and then the fact that Toffee and Raven were last bred within a day of each other. Plus Toffee spends less time in the stall than Mira or Sox, so I figure this way my bases are covered better, with you wonderful Mare Starers keeping an eye on the stall.

Now I did check milk this morning and it looks like Toffee's pH has dropped a bit. But her udder is nowhere near full and the pH is nowhere near "ready".


----------



## StarRidgeAcres

Mira and Sox just hanging out in the stall. No Toffee of course. Sox seems to have some activity in her midsection!lol Busy baby.


----------



## StarRidgeAcres

Looked closer. Sox is biting her belly a lot and swishing her tail. Hmmmm. Will watch some more.


----------



## StarRidgeAcres

Just a kicking baby. Nothing else. All is well with Sox and Mira. Still can't see Toffee.


----------



## targetsmom

Toffee is just outside the stall, lying down and setting off the alarm every hour.... and of course without the camera on her, I have to get up, get dressed and go out and check. Mira is also out there. I think it is time to put the other camera up, aimed outside!!

Sox better be OK as she is not at 300 days yet.


----------



## Eagle

Yes I think an outside cam is need because we are not much help to you unless we can see them.

3.00am Sox has just got up from resting and the other 2 are outside still.

3.25am and Mira has just come in and gone down sternal for a rest.

4.45am Mira and Sox are both down sternal.


----------



## targetsmom

Sorry, but I don't think there is any way to hook up my second cam to Mare Stare. I will have to consider a cam that will allow that option though. When I checked udders just now, Sox is starting to bag up and Mira's udder seems to be filling up a bit. Both feel just the way I expect - nice and firm. Toffee's on the other hand seems to be making no progress, except the pH did drop. And her udder feels "soft" if that makes any sense?

The halter alarm was shut off at 3 AM LOL! That experiment did show me that Toffee lies down a lot, but the first thing I learned was that I need new batteries. I thought they were new but very soon after we put the alarm on (fully tested a short while ago and then everything turned off) the pager started going off telling us the batteries were low. Glad to find that out now, since it looks like soon we will be going nuts trying to figure out who will foal first!!


----------



## targetsmom

We just ordered another cam and a quad processor, so should have help for you soon. Hubby also went out and bought new batteries for the pager and transmitters.

Udder photos from this morning. I am still not sure the best angle for the photos, and of course, have to take photos of Toffee without catching her, which limits options a bit. I could move her tail and take a pic from the back but i don't think there is much to see on her.

Toffee - 3/22 AM photos (319 days):












Mira (298 days)











Sox (288 days)






To me it looks like Mira and Sox have read the book, but Toffee must have been somewhere else or thought she would just catch the movie! Comments?


----------



## Eagle

Yes at the moment it looks like Mira is in the lead followed by Sox and taking her time in the rear is Toffee but we all know this could change and fast.


----------



## Eagle

3.20am and all 3 girls are in, even Toffee



oh hang on, she made faces and Sox so Sox went outside.


----------



## targetsmom

All three are in the stall right now... because the stall cleaner is here and wants to clean it!!


----------



## Eagle

3.20am and the girls are outside. Sox and Mira were in earlier but I haven't seen Toffee yet.

4.15am and I can finally see Mira and Toffee outside the door





4.30am Mira and Sox are back inside


----------



## StarRidgeAcres

OK Toffee...now it's your turn!


----------



## targetsmom

LOL Parmela - I am sure glad Toffee didn't decide to foal last night. But I am afraid she won't be next. Her udder is just the same, while Mira and Sox seems to be making progress. I would guess Mira will be the first of ours to go, but not right away. We expect our new camera tomorrow or Tuesday so I think we should have the second cam up before she gets serious about this. Then the question will be where to put her.....Our plan is to put the new cam above the stall next door so that it faces OUTSIDE where Toffee eats and sleeps (the area shown in an earlier pic). Then all we would need to do is rotate it 180 degrees so that it views the inside of the stall next door (Mira's foaling stall). Of course, we also have to kick out the horses that hang out in there, but don't feel too sorry for them - they have a huge overhang area themselves, and most are stalled at night.


----------



## targetsmom

Second cam is up!!! Now shows area outside the stall where Toffee often "hides". Should work better at night when the light is on and not half shade/half sun. We also took down the spider web on the first cam that I was getting comments about. Anyone else see the spider ON the cam about 10PM last night?


----------



## StarRidgeAcres

Yay! So glad you got your second cam up. I'm sure you will feel much better now.

Come one girls, let's get this show on the road!


----------



## Eagle

now that you have a cam on the outside Toffee is inside



how naughty is she


----------



## targetsmom

Oh, oh, I hope they can't count. If they figure there are TWO cameras and THREE of them, will they decide to all foal at the same time???


----------



## Eagle

I didn't post much last night sorry, I had a mountain to iron so I had Matteo's and my computer in front of the ironing board with all the girls up





At this stage it is best to watch the girls so I will let you know if I won't be here at night.


----------



## bannerminis

I havent been posting much but the ladies are up.


----------



## targetsmom

i appreciate the eyes, believe me!!! That is far more important than you people posting. I figure I need to post though, to let you know what is going on. I just noticed Toffee not only IN the stall, but trying to eat Sox's grain!!!

It is quite cold here tonight - after breaking March high temp records last week (close to 80), it is supposed to be in the high teens/low twenties tonight. So the horses are feeling it. Keeping fingers crossed that no one is too much affected by the weather change.


----------



## Eagle

1.50am and* ALL* 3 girls are in the stable



Toffee you do realise that the money your mummy spent on the outside cam will come out of your carrots and cookies account!


----------



## bannerminis

4.28 and all is quiet


----------



## Eagle

4.45am and all three are inside


----------



## Eagle

5.25am and all 3 are standing quietly inside. I wonder if the cold weather is what making Toffee stay in?

5.40am and all 3 girls are hiding off cam ??


----------



## targetsmom

As soon as the sun comes up - especially when it's cold - they are all outside looking for a spot in the sun. Also, from their turnout they can check the upstairs bathroom light to see when I get up, and then focus on the back door! These girls are pretty smart.

Thanks all!!


----------



## Eagle

that explains what they were up to


----------



## StarRidgeAcres

I'm confused... Is there an outside came yet? I can't keep up around here!Lol


----------



## Eagle

Omg I have totally lost it! I was thinking " there isn't a mare called chanel" Lol I need some sleep.


----------



## targetsmom

Do I detect ye olde "lack of sleep"??? The cam link is the same, but we added a second camera that shows the OUTSIDE area, in addition to the stall. It works with a quad processor, but because we only have 2 cams hooked up to it, the lower 2 sections are blank (blue). I just use the scroll bar to show only the top two views. And once we all wake up, someone may notice that the date is wrong - it is one day ahead. We are ignoring it.

The mares are out in the pasture again. I limit their time out there, but also want to get them used to grass for after the foals arrive. I can see the pasture from my computer (where I work) so can keep any eye on them. When their bags get fuller I will put their halter alarms on and confine them to an area around the antenna.


----------



## StarRidgeAcres

Whew! Now I get it. I guess I was seeing shawdows from shade and thought it was another stall. Ok, back on track!


----------



## targetsmom

1:30 AM I just went out to see why Sox wasn't in the stall and she is sleeping (standing) in the turnout, way out of camera range. Of course, the others had to come out to see what they were missing. All appeared normal anyway, unlike the laptop next to the bed that had died and had to be restarted.


----------



## Eagle

morning all



2.00am the girls are munching


----------



## bannerminis

The ladies have been very quiet tonight and resting up a lot. I really hope one is ready to make a move soon, I am getting impatient


----------



## Eagle

6.00am and the girls have all disappeared like yesterday.


----------



## StarRidgeAcres

Mira is inside, Toffee and Sox outside. All seems quiet and peaceful.


----------



## StarRidgeAcres

Hey Mary, when you get a minute, can you take updated pics, like side, from behind, udder, etc. of the girls? Inquiring minds want to see updated pics.



From overhead, Toffee looks HUGE!lol


----------



## Eagle

2.30am and all is quiet. I have to go out now for a few hours so I won't be able to watch.


----------



## targetsmom

Great minds... some of my thoughts this morning about Toffee: "Wouldn't the ultrasound have shown TWINS?" and "Well I hope some of that is legs for driving" and "Good thing she is R registered". I hate to say it but she looks even BIGGER in person that she does in the pictures. But here you go:

First is the answer to the question of where they go at first light: This was taken (with telephoto) from inside our back door and across the back yard at AM feeding time today: Mira actually raised and lowered her head when I moved the camera! Must have thought is was food.






I guess that also shows Mira from the front and how wide SHE is. Mira is at 305 days today and foaled Max at 303 days.

Mira's udder is unlike any I have seen - the sides are filling nicely but not the middle yet, so her teats are almost hiding. Not sure I will be able to test milk today:






From rear (it really isn't as lopsided as it looks here):






Toffee (326 days): I didn't really get a good shot of her from the rear but definitely wide bodied and carrying sideways.






side (Toffee udder)






Sox is only at 295 days so I will only post this one photo for now, but I have more for later comparison:

Last year Sox bagged up normally and foaled at 299 days with a full bag but foal didn't get out of sac.






Comments anyone??? (I am putting bag balm on Sox's udder which always gets like this).


----------



## targetsmom

Side views:Mira:






Toffee:


----------



## AnnaC

Great pictures Mary - they all look as though they are progressing steadily and happily.





I dont know about Toffee looking huge, but Mira certainly is carrying a WIDE LOAD!! Bless her!


----------



## Eagle

Poor Mira, I guess what they say about black being a "slimming" colour is true



poor girl looks huge!

They are all coming along nicely and it looks like they will foal later for you this year which I guess is a good thing, they are cooking them to perfection





I wasn't checking all night but I did manage to pop in a couple of times and Toffee was doing a lot of booty rubbing.


----------



## StarRidgeAcres

I can't see the pics on my work computer, but will look after I feed tonight. Can't wait to see them!


----------



## targetsmom

Some of you may notice that Mira is now wearing a halter (breakaway) with her Equipage alarm. I don't THINK foaling is imminent but both she and Toffee are getting closer so i thought it was a good idea to test everything. So far we learned that the GFI power outlet we are using (and have always used) had turned itself off, which took a while to figure out. Tomorrow we will try to find a better outlet to plug things in but for now it has power. Toffee does seem a bit restless tonight and both she and Mira had warm udders.

Of course if we really thought they would foal tonight we would put each of them in a foaling stall, turn the cam around, braid their tails, and put down straw.


----------



## StarRidgeAcres

WOWZER! Mira needs a Wide Load sign!LOL

They all look pretty close to each other, but I expected Toffee to have more of a bag. That has me a bit stumped. Hmmmmm....

Is she offering anything up for testing lately?


----------



## targetsmom

I am using the strips that you only need a drop of milk so not having any trouble testing. I did not test tonight but earlier tests today were over pH 7 for both Mira & Toffee. But Toffee is really restless this evening. She already set the alarm off once. I wonder if foal is being repositioned??? It better happen before she goes into labor.

What I think is really funny - especially after reading of other people's trouble getting milk to sample - is that ALL 3 MARES, INCLUDING TOFFEE, will let me check udders, take pics, and take a sample of milk without being caught. Well, it works while they are eating hay anyway....


----------



## StarRidgeAcres

targetsmom said:


> Well, it works while they are eating hay anyway....


I think you found the way into any pregnant mare's heart!LOL


----------



## cassie

yeah I agree lol I could do everything with my mare as long as she was eating... check when she wasn't eating and WATCH OUT! lol mares! 12:28am all three standing quielty grazing Toffee has her head just inside the stall door LOL funny thing! I agree with Renee, think they will cook those babies just a little longer for you this time!


----------



## targetsmom

Anyone watching - Toffee just set the alarm off again - sleeping flat out...


----------



## Eagle

I am so sorry but I have had a really bad morning and I haven't been able to watch.


----------



## StarRidgeAcres

Looks like the ladies are getting their tails braided. We're getting closer!


----------



## targetsmom

Glad you were watching that Parmela! Toffee is really a sweetheart once you catch her. Stephanie also checked pH: Mira - about 7 still, but Toffee has dropped to 6.8! She also did a lot of rolling this morning but it looks to me like the foal is still in the same position.

And Eagle- So sorry you are having a bad morning. Hope things improve.


----------



## MeganH

Toffee is outside alone while Mira and Sox are in their own corners in the stall. Bright and sunny out.. but Toffee is in the shade.


----------



## targetsmom

I am starting to wonder if Toffee would be progressing more steadily if she were in her own stall at night? I figured that the mares are so used to each other and this area, leaving them together like this would be best. The plan is that once someone has sticky milk, soft poop, and/or the milk pH drops to "ready" I would separate them, putting Toffee in the stall with the camera and using 2 other big stalls for the other two. Of course, now a second stall will have a cam once I rotate it 180 degrees. Does this sound like a reasonable plan??? Am I just getting paranoid and starting to second guess myself?? Other ideas???

Just checked pH on Mira and Toffee and both are around 7 again/still so I doubt there will be any foals here tonight. Leaving alarms on anyway.


----------



## targetsmom

Maybe I will try that tomorrow night, as everyone has already been tucked in for tonight, plus we are expecting SNOW! Then I could put her in earlier, like at supper time and see how she does. And see how the other two do "outside" which we all know is not really outside at all, and under camera.....


----------



## StarRidgeAcres

Mary, I think I missed something.... Why are you thinking about Toffee progressing more if in a stall alone? Are you seeing something that makes you think she's not progressing "normally?" The only thing I can think of would be her bag maybe you're thinking isn't as developed as it should be for her number of days? I'm thinking you can certainly try it and if she can still see the other mares, I can't imagine it would be stressful for her at all. Probably wouldn't even be stressful if she can't see them as she certainly will still smell them. But I'm thinking she will progress as she sees fit. No matter what the calendar says, she's just not quite ready. I would be shocked if she just laid down and had a foal without some signs...ph, bag, position of foal, loose stools, loose muscles, etc. It could happen, but sure wouldn't be likely for an experience broodmare like her.

Take a deep breath!



Your anxiety is understandable, but remember to breathe.


----------



## StarRidgeAcres

Toffee's going to be waking somebody up..... She's laying out flat taking a snooooooooze!


----------



## Eagle

1.50am and the girls are all out of sight which is strange for this time of night, I am wondering whether I should call Mary and ask her to go and check them. I will give them a few more minutes and the decide.


----------



## targetsmom

Thank you Eagle... I noticed that myself and went out to investigate. Guess what? SOMEONE left a gate open so the mares decided to go back out onto the pasture. That was fun, chasing them in the dark when they didn't want to come in!!!


----------



## Eagle

Mira has turned up, phewww one down two more to go.


----------



## targetsmom

Ha- I dragged Mira in because she had the halter and is easy to catch. Took her halter off, put it on Sox, brought her in (kept closing the gate in between). Then went back out for Toffee, who I don't even try to catch but she came in to be with the others. Then had to give EVERYONE some hay - I am sure you know how that goes.

BTW - for some reason the alarms aren't working and not sure why. Pager beeps, lights on on the main unit......Toffee's never went off when she was out flat and the one I took off Mira & turned sideways to alert hubby to a problem didn't do the job.


----------



## Eagle

Thanks so much for getting the girls, I was really staring to worry. I wonder what was so interesting outside?? They don't normally disappear at night.


----------



## targetsmom

The open gate to the pasture.....


----------



## Eagle

ahhh freedom was calling





You go back to sleep now


----------



## targetsmom

Renee- I hope Eagle is doing better, but I haven't had time to check. Just wanted to give you a huge thanks and hugs for watching last night and being ready to call. It snowed here overnight (after temps in the 80's last week) and I hate to think what could have happened to 3 pregnant mares eating grass all night when they were only used to a few hours at a time. There are plenty enough colics around here just from the weather change.

A few years ago on Mare Stare, when we also had a group situation, someone called us form Europe to report the mare was going down to foal. I checked the cam and the mare in question wasn't even pregnant, but she WAS colicking!!! Very thankful for that call!!!


----------



## LittleBittyBritches

Awesome the helpful and caring people on here!


----------



## Eagle

You are very welcome, I was just dialing your number when I looked up and saw Mira. Phewwww to be honest I thought one might be foaling off cam with the other 2 standing over watching, lol

Eagle is doing much better thank goodness, it makes you realise just how much we loves these little chips when they get sick, you just can't imagine life without them


----------



## targetsmom

I have decided to put Toffee into the "foaling stall" starting tonight (hint, hint, girl) so she will always be on camera (the left one). She has been acting just a bit strange today, like not coming in for lunch with the other two, and just acting "different". Thought I saw some soft poop, but not sure if that is because the ground is still so wet from last night's snow. Of course she is already several days past her "due" date and has been bagging up for quite awhile. Her pH seems to be pretty steady at around 6.8-7, but I know that could change fast. I will keep a close eye on her (they are all in the backyard now) and keep you updated of any changes.

I plan to leave the other two "outside" on the other camera, which as you know is a large overhang area with bedding in part of it. I will leave the upper part of the Dutch door open so they can all see each other even though I don't think you can see that part of the door.


----------



## Eagle

I meant to post earlier but it has been a bit of a busy day. I was thinking about your girls and wondering if it would be easier to close Toffee in the outside part as she spends 90% of the night alone there as the other 2 stay in the stable. It is just an idea, I hope you don't mind me throwing out there.

Hugs

Renee


----------



## targetsmom

Well, it would be EASIER, but I don't think the best plan in the long run. I don't think it would be a good idea to close 2 pregnant mares in one stall, even when they get along as well as these mares do. They are bound to get grumpy as they closer to foaling!!  Plus I want Toffee to foal in a big stall by herself and where we can all keep an eye on her. She has had 6 or 7 foals already and I am sure those were in foaling stalls. When she came to us she had a one month old at side and they were fine in the stall next door (where I plan to put Mira). But that is another reason why I want to put her in the stall tonight - to make sure she is relaxed and comfy in there.

I would rather do this separation now when I can do it more gradually than wait until someone (or all three!!!!) is testing ready. Then soon (?) I will move Mira and Sox to stalls they are used to and indeed delivered their last foals in. But once I do that there will be one that isn't on cam and one will be using a foal buzzer rather than the Equipage. This SEEMED like such a good idea 11 months ago - LOL!!!


----------



## Eagle

Yes you are right of course, I was just thinking aloud. Wouldn't it be wonderful if we could all chat in the barn sitting on a bale of hay with a nice warm coffee



Oh well, thanks goodness we have Lil B or I would be all alone here in Italy talking to my dogs and chips


----------



## StarRidgeAcres

Sounds like you have a good plan in place. I'll be watching!


----------



## targetsmom

Thanks all ! Yes, I am so glad we all have LB to chat on!

And Diane - I like your plan about Toffee going first and moving her, but what we decided was that it would be easier on the horses if we leave them alone and move the CAMERA once the first one foals. We have long cords for everything that just run across the hay loft. Of course it will be lots more work for us!!! But we like the idea of leaving Toffee in the stall that has the cam on it now.


----------



## StarRidgeAcres

Toffee seems perfectly content in "her" stall!


----------



## targetsmom

I did close the gate (one of three) closest in, so 1) I won't be chasing mares again in the middle of the night! and 2) the other 2 mares can't get too far away and upset Toffee. We also have a plan just in case Mira should start to foal tonight - kick Toffee out and move Mira in, so she will be on cam. Vet's cell phone is on speed dial, laptop next to bed, straw is ready to add to stall, and now we wait......

Yes, I agree all our mares look HUGE and I have to remind myself that Buckshot is barely 30" tall.


----------



## StarRidgeAcres

The girls still look comfy. All is right with the world.


----------



## StarRidgeAcres

Toffee is standing so darn still I had to really concentrate to make sure her cam wasn't frozen or something. then I noticed I could see movement in the upper right hand corner of her cam from horses on the other side!LOL She's just playing statue I guess.


----------



## StarRidgeAcres

And she's still standing in the exact same spot! It's 1:43 cam time...I'm going to bed.


----------



## Eagle

Good night Parmela, sweet dreams

2.50am and all is quiet


----------



## AnnaC

3.20am and Toffee now standing quietly by the door with her two friends snoozing next to her outside.


----------



## Eagle

All is quiet at 4 15am. I have to sign out now as it is 10.15am Sunday morning and the kids want to go out.


----------



## targetsmom

Thanks all! NO ALARMS last night!!! NO LOOSE MINIS!!!! NO APRIL FOOLS!!!


----------



## StarRidgeAcres

Glad no alarms last night. The girls seemed to stand like statues mostly. Maybe the quite before the foaling storm???


----------



## targetsmom

Oh, good, it sounds like no one saw Mira's April Fool joke. She got us GOOD, thinking she was going into labor this morning.......Then she broke the fuse on her breakaway halter.. which I have replaced with a piece of pink ribbon.

I think she (and the others) are just itching from the clipping. All 3 mares have been rolling up a storm after their clip jobs. BTW, that was a direct result of a FB post by Kaykay reminding everyone to clip your mares higher up, not just on the belly, to avoid a foal ingesting fur when they are nuzzling mom.

Milk tests on Mira and Toffee still in the 6.8-7 range, but udders are pretty full. Toffee's vulva is quite relaxed, Mira's less so. And so we wait.....


----------



## Sandy B

targetsmom said:


> Oh, good, it sounds like no one saw Mira's April Fool joke. She got us GOOD, thinking she was going into labor this morning.......Then she broke the fuse on her breakaway halter.. which I have replaced with a piece of pink ribbon.
> 
> I think she (and the others) are just itching from the clipping. All 3 mares have been rolling up a storm after their clip jobs. BTW, that was a direct result of a FB post by Kaykay reminding everyone to clip your mares higher up, not just on the belly, to avoid a foal ingesting fur when they are nuzzling mom.
> 
> Milk tests on Mira and Toffee still in the 6.8-7 range, but udders are pretty full. Toffee's vulva is quite relaxed, Mira's less so. And so we wait.....


Maybe babies tonight for you?

How much do you all clip? You probably saw the clipping on my mares. Should I clip more??


----------



## AnnaC

There's a strange brown mare in your barn Mary!! Do you have a new addition and if so what have you done with Mira?? LOL!!


----------



## targetsmom

Sandy- LOL, I clipped mine to look more like yours!!! Who knows how much is enough, but Kay's story about almost losing a foal from ingesting hair scared me.

And Anna - there are actually TWO strange brown mares but you can't see much of the other one because she is on the other side of the white partition. Rain and rolling make for some strange colors/patterns!


----------



## Sandy B

targetsmom said:


> Sandy- LOL, I clipped mine to look more like yours!!! Who knows how much is enough, but Kay's story about almost losing a foal from ingesting hair scared me.
> 
> And Anna - there are actually TWO strange brown mares but you can't see much of the other one because she is on the other side of the white partition. Rain and rolling make for some strange colors/patterns!


Hahahaha!! Last year, the one mare, I clipped even more, as I did her chest, lower shoulder and arm pit and low belly the whole way. I still may as the mares are blowing coats like crazy and I too heard of mini foals impacting on mom's hair. I just think I am going to give in and buy the Double K Clippers. As much as I love my Laube cordless theory were not necessarily made for body clipping.


----------



## Eagle

1.00am and all is quiet


----------



## AnnaC

3.30am all quiet with Toffee and Sox, no sign of Mira.

3.33am Sox left the building, Mira back in - looking a bit cleaner than last night!

3.36 Toffee still quiet over by her door, Mira hooverng, Sox standing with just her rear end in view.


----------



## Eagle

6.40am and all is quiet so I am signing out. Have a good day


----------



## targetsmom

Morning update: Toffee's udder is very full this morning; I think she wants to be first, but Mira is still a very close second. Both of them are doing a lot of rolling, itching, acting uncomfortable (sometimes off cam).

Warning to others with Equipage: alarm went off about 12:30 from Toffee rubbing on something. When I reset it I must have shut it OFF because it was OFF this morning!!! I will try to be more careful, but fiddling with the on-off switch when you are tired and bleary-eyed (and old) is not a great combination. Glad I have you wonderful "starers">

Sandy: I have the Laube cordless clippers too and I did most of the clipping with those. But I just got my Double K's back from being serviced so I did use them for the touch-up this weekend. Usually I do just the opposite - clip with the Double Ks and touch-up with the Laubes. And I did do chests because when I did the first clip it was HOT here. We are also using shedding blades on everyone a few times a week.


----------



## Eagle

I don't think I saw Toffee lay down last night so that is a good sign that she is getting close



Mira looked like she had ants in her pants cos she wouldn't stand still for 5 minutes


----------



## StarRidgeAcres

Eagle said:


> I don't think I saw Toffee lay down last night so that is a good sign that she is getting close
> 
> 
> 
> Mira looked like she had ants in her pants cos she wouldn't stand still for 5 minutes


I hadn't caught Toffee laying down since she was moved to her stall, but I did see her laying a lot when she was allowed outside at night. I do think it's getting very close to "go time." How exciting!!!


----------



## Eagle

I normally post if they lay down at this stage cos it is a good way to see if they are comfy or not. Usually a comfy horse won't foal soon



but as you say Diane with so many cams up and tea and toilet breaks it is possible that I missed it.


----------



## Sandy B

Going off my recent experience with my Quarter Horse maiden mare, her only labor signs was that she laid down and napped quietly three times in a about a 3 hour period, two of those times she was down relaxed and sleeping for a solid 30 minutes. If I had gone off of past experiences I would have missed her foaling for sure, but since this mare is my "baby" and it was her first, not to mention in the afternoon I just could not stop starring at her. After her final nap, she got up walked over and ate for about 5 minutes, scratched her hind legs with a hind leg and then she calmly walked over to her door to look out and up popped the tail and her water broke. That was all the warning I got. She never pawed, never, walked restless, never sniffed the ground, never pooped frequently or soft, never peed, never yawned, curled her lip, nada, nada, nada. After her water broke she again laid down quietly for about 5 minutes before getting up and arranging herself for the perfect photo opps and then down she went and pushed baby out. Talk about crazy!


----------



## targetsmom

Both Toffee and Mira are not acting quite the same as usual and I think both are getting close. I would (and maybe I will) check the pH of the milk but I keep thinking of all the mares who tested ready for days, so am not sure how much help that will be. I still like to check consistency though and will do that. I think it is time to put Mira in the other stall for the night and rotate the camera. As soon as I do that, you will see the rest of the herd on cam during the day, until she foals. I have the alarms on days, keep them close and can see them either on cam or from the house all the time. And yes, the alarm went off when Toffee lay down a short time ago, while I was awake and working!

I think I will leave Sox where she is at night, next to Toffee, but off camera. Or maybe I will try the wireless one again.


----------



## targetsmom

Taking cam(s) down for awhile to move them around..... Will have back up for tonight!

OK, VERY different views... After moving the first camera around a lot we put that one back more or less where it was. We put up a stall screen so maybe we can see Sox if she stands right outside the stall.

The second cam is now on Mira's stall which is used as a "club house" for the rest of the herd during the day. You have seen activity in this stall already. At feeding time, Mira will go into it and when she foals, no more Club House, just don't tell the others!!

So now there will be something to watch all the time. Our herd can be quite entertaining!

Oh, the mares are in the backyard right now so not on cam at all. They will all have access to the first stall during the day until Toffee foals.


----------



## Eagle

I am off to bed shortly, I will watch as much as I can tonight


----------



## StarRidgeAcres

Night Renee!


----------



## targetsmom

Thanks Renee! Hope you enjoy the new view.


----------



## targetsmom

I am willing to wait as long as it takes to get LIVE babies. I hate going through all this work and lack of sleep and then get nothing but haunting memories to show for it.


----------



## targetsmom

Thank you Diane!! I really appreciate the kind words AND all the eyes!! But I have to admit we were thinking today about buying another camera.... when I am just about positive this will be our last year foaling.


----------



## cassie

well I hope you continue breeding



come on girls! we want healthy babies for your mummy!!!

I have the girls up tonight.

Mira is in the right hand stall right? she sure has a waddle to her now... won't be long.

I can see Toffee is in the left hand stall both standing quietly at 10:20pm

I have them up during the day and now that day light savings has changed I get to watch for longer YAY! lol

all good so far


----------



## targetsmom

Yes, Mira is in the right stall. I have a bit of trouble with the orientation myself, because one cam is in the BACK of Toffee's stall and the other is in the FRONT of Mira's stall next door. But the cam in Mira's stall was the outside cam just rotated 180 degrees and it was perfect on the first try! Sox can sometimes be seen just outside the door to Toffee's stall, which now has a stall screen instead of a solid door so the girls can see each other. As soon as a foal arrives in either stall, stalls screens will come off and doors will be closed. Won't affect your view at all though!!!

Thanks all! I am off to tossing and turning again.... with pager, phone, and cell phone nearby.


----------



## cassie

get some sleep






I am watching and will send give you a call if I see anything.Mira doing a little butt rubbing at the moment, she is certainly not comfy looking


----------



## StarRidgeAcres

If anyone has time and see's one of them getting ready, will you text me? 314.415.0050. Thanks!! I'm going to try and watch but I have to work tomorrow so may not make it all night. Thansk!


----------



## StarRidgeAcres

Take a deep breath Mary. All will be just perfect. We're all sending prayers and positive thougths to you and all three of your lovely mares. Hugs to you!


----------



## StarRidgeAcres

Toffee doing LOTS of butt rubbing. She's not happy at the moment.


----------



## StarRidgeAcres

1:30 cam time. Mira laying down sternal, Toffee resting standing. Need to get some shuteye. anyone else watching?


----------



## Eagle

Sorry Parmela, I was catching up on the threads. Yes I am here and watching for a while before I take Alby to school.

2.25am Mira is now standing and they are both quiet


----------



## cassie

sorry Parmela I'm watching too just haven't been posting... Mira standing with her butt to the wall... Toffe grazing her stable 2:30am

Morning Renee


----------



## targetsmom

Someone just set an alarm off but can't even tell who, as all is quiet. Not looking comfy, but quiet.


----------



## cassie

hmmm really? like the barn alarm? or one of the horses set it off?

they have been quiet all night, uncomfy as you say but quiet...

I beleive Toffee was down earlier but everything else seems fine. how annoying that thye woke you lol brats!


----------



## StarRidgeAcres

Really? I'm still hanging around, but didn't see one down flat. Mira has gone sternal a couple of times, but that's all I saw. weird...

OK, now I"m going to bed!!!lol


----------



## AnnaC

3.20am and Mira just shot to her feet - something (another horse?) just walked passed her stall, caught her unawares bless her! Toffee just doing a bit of circling in her door corner, but all seems calm.


----------



## Eagle

5.50am Toffee is quiet by her door but Mira is holding up the wall with her booty

6.35am and all is quiet so I am signing out now


----------



## StarRidgeAcres

Well, another night of uneventfullness (is that even a word???) so maybe tonight???

Any changes in udder, rear ends or otherwise Mary?


----------



## targetsmom

Thanks all! I don't see any obvious changes today but have not checked milk yet. I can't think what I would do different at this point if one tested "ready" other than go nuts and we know they can test ready for DAYS! But I will check later. I did notice Mira holding up the wall almost every time I looked last night. Her best buddy (gelding Cowboy) is right outside the stall, but the other horse out there is the new mare (Dancer) she hasn't really met. But this morning I noticed Mira was sharing her hay with Dancer under the stall screen and for Mira to share food with anyone is almost unheard of. We are very careful getting her in and out of the stall.

I posted this on the Mare Stare message board and should add it here:

I hope you will call if you see anyone down or looking close. Remember that even with the alarm (30 second delay) it will take us a minute or two to finish getting dressed and out to the barn - stopping for the foaling kit on the way. If you see us in trouble and you think you can help (and I am not already on the phone) please call the second number (cell phone). And the last thing we will think about is triggering the Barn Alarm, so if anyone can do that we would appreciate it.

Thank you all!


----------



## Eagle

Keep repeating, "This year is going to be a piece of cake" and take a deep breath





Unfortunately I will not be around for the rest of the week at night to help you watch, I have the kids home for Easter



I will try my best to pop in but I would rather you know not to rely on me until the monsters go back to school next Monday (your Sunday night)

I personally would be careful about encouraging people to call you during the birth, there are lots of weirdos out there! Just let the experienced breeders that are your friends know that you would appreciate their help if things get difficult. JMHO

Renee


----------



## MeganH

I will try to watch as much as I can during the day. We are in the same time zone I think so I won't be watching at night unless I happen to be up watching Laney for some reason. I will try to keep your cam up too.



Eagle said:


> I personally would be careful about encouraging people to call you during the birth, there are lots of weirdos out there!


I would love to hear stories from anyone who had encounters with weirdos calling who were watching their cam lol.. or are you saying some people may give very wrong advice? Please explain


----------



## Eagle

I just think it would be better to keep the lines free in case Mary needs to call the vet or a friend. Anyway she won't need to cos the girls are going to foal just fine


----------



## targetsmom

Luckily I have a very good friend who lives just up the road and was absolutely wonderful during one of our foaling disasters. And our vet lives on the next street and saved Max for us 5 days later. But I won't need to stay one the phone long with either of them. And I so hope you are right that this year three will be the charm. and we won't need to call anyone. But just in case... and I can always hang up. The people who have called from Mare Stare have always been very helpful.

Anyone watch the stall cleaning? Cowboy loves to supervise.


----------



## AnnaC

LOL!! Mary - there's nothing like getting all close up and personal in one stall!! Who was the forth little one??


----------



## MeganH

They have been grooming each other today. I was about to ask who the little friend was.


----------



## targetsmom

I am not sure who your were seeing, but if it was tiny and funny, that would be Rusty! Sox is carrying a full sibling. That is not a stall, it is a Club House! We have photos of six in there comfortably.


----------



## cassie

hehe how funny






the girls are standing quietly grazing their stables at 10:20pm, I have them up for you


----------



## cassie

Toffee down sternal... 11:21pm


----------



## StarRidgeAcres

Quietly resting...


----------



## cassie

Both girls now standing quietly


----------



## cassie

Mira down flat!! I guess you will be awake soon Mary lol

Oh no back sternal lol guess she didn't want to wake mummy up lol good girl!


----------



## cassie

Back down flat rolling then up now standing quietly 9


----------



## cassie

Bit of pacing and circling from toffee n I think yawning but can't really tell for sure... She isn't very comfy at the moment


----------



## cassie

Mega butt pushing n rubbing now from toffee


----------



## cassie

Toffe just turned around after 20 minutes of butt rubbing!!!! look at the damage done to that tail!!!!!!

naughty Toffee~~


----------



## AnnaC

3.30am and both were standing quietly in their corners. Toffee then went for a pee and stood there for ages (well quite a while!) before moving again. Then a pile of droppings (didn't look mushy) before returning to her door corner.


----------



## targetsmom

Both of them are setting their Equipage alarms off with great frequency tonight!!! Seem to be very restless.


----------



## targetsmom

Both Mira and Toffee have full udders this morning and neither finished her grain. I don't think it will be too long now... my bet is Friday or Saturday night but next Tuesday (my birthday) is also OK as long as everything goes well!! Actually, any time at all is fine as long as everything goes well!

Sox is looking good and plenty hungry - she wanted to finish the grain the others left. Of course when they were all eating more or less together, she could have been doing that, but I don't think so.

ETA photos from today (4/4)

Toffee:






Toffee udder:


----------



## targetsmom

photos of Mira:






Is she cute or what???






Is her udder full, or what??






And then Sox:






We saw this and decided to order a third cam for our quad processor!!!

Any bets on who will be first?


----------



## targetsmom

I am adding a link to photobucket to make it easier to compare udder photos: http://i84.photobucket.com/albums/k29/targetsmom/P1040549.jpg

This is the last photo and I think you can navigate within Photobucket once you are in.


----------



## bannerminis

The ladies are looking good. I am going to say Mira first and only because her udder looks the most fllled. The teats need to fill a bit and separate more but to me I think it will be Mira who goes first.


----------



## Eagle

Mira looks adorable! I would say she will go first judging by her tummy and udder But I will bet next week


----------



## Sandy B

She is a doll! That face! I want to smooch it!


----------



## Eagle

3.15am and the girls are quiet. Mira was down sternal for quite a while but now they are both stood by their doors


----------



## AnnaC

Awe Mira is such a pretty girl and I agree that she will most probably be the first to foal!

She's snoozing quietly at the moment, Toffee has just gone down sternal.


----------



## Eagle

3.30am both girls are down sternal


----------



## StarRidgeAcres

Well it's 4:20 here and I need to get some sleep before that alarm goes off in a couple of hours and the workday calls. All is well, not much activity it seemed to me tonight. So, again we wait. These mares sure have their own agendas this year. Seems like across the board, there are a lot that seem ready for ages and we just have to wait for them. Prop our eyes open with toothpicks I guess!lol


----------



## Eagle

6.40am Toffee is quiet and Mira is rubbing her booty


----------



## targetsmom

Amazing how the perspective changes when the pager is next to the bed!! These girls were anything but quiet last night as far as we were concerned! The pager kept going off - first for one and then for the other. I wish they could have been better coordinated. Not much sleep for us at all until around 4 AM.

And this morning Toffee is not interested in her grain. I need to check the manure gain but it looked like one pile was a bit softer....Keeping the pager close by and wishing I didn't have an important client conference call in a few hours.


----------



## Eagle

3.40am and all is quiet. I have to go out now so please be good girls


----------



## AnnaC

3.15am and all quiet. Toffee standing snoozing and Mira down sternal. Hope you are managing to get some sleep Mary!


----------



## Eagle

4.40am and Mira is acting a bit strange, she just reversed across the stall and then did some strange stretchy thing. HHmmmmmmm


----------



## targetsmom

Mira acted normal at feeding time but I will definitely keep an eye on her after her "strange stretchy thing". i gather it was not a normal morning stretch??? Thanks for noting that!

I am now so tired I can't sleep, feel like I have a sinus infection, and we have a 4-H meeting here this afternoon. With my luck, someone (or two) will foal today.


----------



## Eagle

Sorry to hear that you are feeling rough today, I hope you get well soon. Mira's stretchy thing was weird, not like a normal stretch and her reversing up even more so, how is her udder looking today?


----------



## targetsmom

The udder looks the "same" - pretty full (and warm), but it could get fuller, as you still can't see the teats from the side. And the teats don't hang straight down and are not full, plus the pH hasn't dropped (I just checked). There is some "stickiness" to the milk, but not what I would call "sticky". Manure was all normal and she certainly acts normal now, as in she is filling her face with hay! I am not sure if she ate all her grain or not. The empty dish was outside the stall, so someone else might have finished it. The black and white gelding (w/black tail) is her best buddy and she might have let him "share". He eats right outside her stall. He might also have had something to do with her strange behavior too - I would not put anything past him!


----------



## Eagle

In that case I would imagine that baby maybe turned or was sitting in an uncomfy position for Mira.


----------



## targetsmom

It IS a nice day here, but the mares are staying pretty close to the stall. Actually, Sox is in it now and Toffee is lying down (without setting off the alarm) right outside. We have a 4-H meeting this afternoon but most of the action will likely be outside the stalls. We will be worming all the minis except the pregnant mares, testing milk, testing the foal buzzer in case it is needed, discussing feeds, and either working the show horses or turning them out to watch them prance around the pasture. Oh, and discussing our Community Service Project. Busy afternoon planned.


----------



## StarRidgeAcres

Sounds like a wonderful afternoon Mary. Of course, if you weren't so sleep deprived it would be much better! Hang in there my dear!


----------



## targetsmom

Yes, it was a wonderful afternoon 4-H meeting. First the members were given charts that included the heart girth and estimated weight of each mini (needed for worming), plus other information they would need for their record books. Everyone got a chance to worm a mini after I demonstrated on our stallion Buckshot. Since 4-Hers (in CT anyway) are not allowed to have stallions as 4-H projects, they see very little of Buckshot and I think were impressed with how easily he was caught (coming right up to me in the pasture) and took the wormer. Then we had an impromptu jumping demonstration using our experienced show mare Princess and our new girl Dancer. They were jumping about the same height that some of the members jump in their riding lessons - 1 1/2 feet or so. Then we compared udders on Mira (full, tight and warm) and Sox (starting to develop), and tested the foal buzzer and found it works fine. Of course the drawback is that it doesn't shut off as long as the mare lays flat. Our discussion of feeds was pretty brief, but I did show them where hay and grain are kept in the barn and how I set up the feed in labeled containers before each meal. And how they also get daily wormer.

Then we let the mares into the backyard, where very pregnant Toffee put on quite a show of her wonderful trot - even while 11 months pregnant . That was so we could let the others into the pasture where THEY put on a show. Lots of cameras going as they raced around, and Taffy (Toffee's 2 year old filly) entertained with a tail-flagging, jaw-dropping, trot that was even new to us! So the minis obviously had a good time too.

The afternoon also made me realize that even though the mares are driving us nuts right now, I wouldn't trade OUR three pregnant mares for anyone else's. They are very special, and so is the sire of the foals they are carrying.


----------



## Becky

What a great day and it sounds like everybody had a wonderful time!


----------



## MeganH

That sounded like a great day. I am sure the 4Hers really enjoyed it!


----------



## StarRidgeAcres

Sounds like it was a great afternoon. Those kids are never going to forget these experiences!


----------



## Charlotte

Awww, that just sounds wonderful. I could 'see' everything you were describing. How fortunate those 4-H ers are to have the opprotunity you gave them today.


----------



## Sandy B

Thank you for giving these kids something they will always remember!!


----------



## targetsmom

Thank you all! Can you tell we are enjoying this 4-H experience too?

ETA: Forgot to mention that I even gave a recap of Bonnie Fogg's (animal communicator) "reading" of Ruby last month! They likely won't forget that either.

OK, back to the pregnant mares... well Mira anyway. Just checked her udder and it seems to be about as full as it can get. No, I did not take a pH, but when I touched a teat, the milk started coming out. It is not quite what I would call "sticky" (my criterion for foaling very soon) but I would not be surprised at anything. Just sayin'......


----------



## targetsmom

Her vulva is pretty stretched and relaxed (I forgot to check color tonight) and I can lift her tail straight up. I admit I do not get this "V" thing because Sox, who is just starting to bag up has a very distinct "V" but close to her front end. Toffee and Mira seem to have lost the "V" shapes they had a couple of weeks ago.


----------



## Becky

Oh so exciting!! I'm heading to bed, but I hope there is a new foal report in the morning!


----------



## Eagle

3.00am and all is quiet.

*HAPPY EASTER *


----------



## AnnaC

Sounds as though a great time was had by all yesterday - you do a fantastic job with the kids Mary, such a great experience for them.






3.30am and both girls playing at being statues - come on Mira, we need a Bunny Baby!


----------



## Eagle

5.40am cam time all is quiet and I have to go to lunch. I hope the girls behave until you wake up


----------



## targetsmom

Thanks all- good thing we don't have any plans for Easter, isn't it?

ETA: New question - what in the world does THIS mean?? When I let the horses out just now and put Mira back with the other 2 mares, she positively STRUTTED over to Toffee (as well as a very pregnant mare can strut), with her neck arched, tail elevated, and nickering, almost like a stallion. She looked like a million bucks and of course I didn't have a camera on me. But what does it mean??? Other than "WOW, can she look great"???


----------



## Eagle

She could be having a colt and her hormones are going crazy!


----------



## MeganH

Cam went out for me. Praying



ray


----------



## StarRidgeAcres

God, please protect Mira and her baby and guide Mary.


----------



## MeganH

YAY! I think it just said Filly!


----------



## StarRidgeAcres

Thank goodness the baby is out and all appears well. Continued prayers for foal and Mira!


----------



## targetsmom

I guess we got an answer about what it meant... It was a dystocia - just like the one that turned into a fetotomy in 2009 when we were going to give up, and just like 5 days after that when Mira had Max. But our vet - that took two tried to reach on his cell phone- saved the day just like he did with Max. A very tight fit. What he did was insert a tube in the windpipe so Mira couldn't push, which helped to fix the foot that was back. Peter was recently recognized as CT VET of the Year and we agree!!!

Filly - not sure of color and don't care - Looooong legs and seems healthy.


----------



## Eagle

Omg I am crying and have goose pimples all over! I am so happy for you.

So 1 down 2 more to go


----------



## StarRidgeAcres

Wonderful news Mary! I'm so beyond happy for you. Now two more healthy foals and mums to go!!


----------



## MeganH

SO glad! Congrats!!! Can't wait to see pictures!


----------



## Eagle

The Easter bunny did good cos we had 2 healthy babies last night here on our board and the day isn't over yet


----------



## targetsmom

We couldn't be happier with this filly who has a 7.5" cannon bone!! She has a strong sucking reflex and is looking for the milk bar but her legs are so long she needs to stoop down. Anyone have any suggestions??? I did give her a few ccs of colostrum and will keep that up.


----------



## vickie gee

Congrats Mary. Thank goodness for your wonderful vet.

Easter foals are special indeed. I got my first healthy foal Easter 2 yrs ago (J R aka Jailhouse Rockin in Memphis). It was exhiliarating! He was born before 4 am and I was so hyper I still managed to get to church.


----------



## Eagle

If you are having trouble feeing her Mary you could try this








sorry I couldn't resist it. Try not to worry mum and foal will get it sorted out soon.


----------



## targetsmom

Who else foaled? Sorry I have been a bit busy and seem to have missed it. And, yes the day isn't over and we still have another very pregnant and overdue mare.


----------



## chandab

Congrats! Can't wait to see pics of the new filly. So, does she get an Eastery name?


----------



## Eagle

Missy at Flyin G foaled last night a gorgeous colt


----------



## targetsmom

We are not having any luck getting this filly to nurse. I am about to send hubby to the drug store for a baby bottle. Any ideas would be MOST welcome. We would hate to lose this wonderful girl after the hard time she had getting here..


----------



## palsminihorses

Congratulations on your new Easter filly! Looking forward to pictures!


----------



## Charlotte

It can be hard for some to learn the trick to getting under there.

What I would do

1. Check the foal's temp. Should be around 101. if down near 100 get her in an electric blanket or heat pad.

2. Feed colostrum by syringe if she has a suck/swallow reflex. don't tilt head up. Even if some runs out of mouth continue feeding colostrum. A new born should get around 30cc per 10 pounds of baby every hour.

3. You might give (by syringe) 1/2 of a NoDoze tablet dissolved in water to stimulate baby if she seems to be tired or giving up, but you can't do this more than twice and once should do it. Be prepared to do everything possible to get her latched on as soon as NoDoze kicks in.

4. A dose of Karo syrup might help as her blood sugar may be getting low, but colostrum is the very best thing.

Hang in there. Getting some babies started can be difficult but if you can get her over the hump she will be good to go. Her difficult delivery may have depleted her reserves.


----------



## targetsmom

Thank you Charlotte!!!


----------



## StarRidgeAcres

Follow Charlotte's advice...she's knows of what she speaks!!!

Praying for your little one Mary.


----------



## Becky

Ditto everything Charlotte says as we've done all those things here.

I've been at the barn and don't know everything you've tried, but you might try these also.

1. While the mare is tied or held by someone, have another person hold up the back leg of the mare of the side the filly is on. My vet clinic has done that with a mare and foal of mine when the foal wouldn't nurse. This gets the leg out of the way and if the foal is looking around, it puts the udder right in their face. Worked wonders here.

2. If the filly will suck a syringe, fill it full of colostrum and get on the opposite side of the mare reaching under the mare with your syringe (assuming your mare will stand) toward the foal. If the foal is at the udder area of the mare, try to get them to follow the syringe to the udder. I've had good luck doing that too. Also I coat the mare's udder with colostrum. The foal can smell it and will search for the source of the smell.

Congratulations on your filly and I bet you can get her to come around. Good luck!


----------



## targetsmom

With the new baby bottle (rather than syringe) we were getting her within millimeters of the teat, and then she lost interest, But she had gotten some colostrum from the syringe. We will keep trying. Mare's udder has been coated with colostrum. Filly has strong sucking reflex so far.

we may try holding the back leg up too

Thanks for all the ideas - much appreciated.


----------



## Becky

I can't tell for sure if she's nursing, but the filly looks like she's where she needs to be and she's working at it. Go girl!


----------



## Eagle

filly is down under and trying, I can't see if she is nursing but she is looking like she has the idea.


----------



## targetsmom

Hmmm maybe that is why she isn't as interested in the bottle as before. And Mira's teats have come out of hiding, which can only make it MUCH easier for her to nurse.


----------



## little lady

Congrats on your filly! Thoughts and prayers that the lil filly figures it out. Everyone has given great advise.


----------



## AnnaC

Oh Mary, I've just logged in. What a day you have all had!! Many congratulations on the new filly, from what I can see on the cam she's lovely and she is certainly looking interested in the milk bar area!!

Well done to you and your vet, it sounds like it was quite a trauma for a while there - I had my heart in my mouth as I was reading the posts, so glad it was a successful outcome.

Sorry, I'm rambling again! Again, many many congratulations on your little Easter Miracle Princess.



:ThumbUp


----------



## bannerminis

OMG congrats on your new baby girl. I'm afraid I wasnt able to tune in today as I had family over for dinner. I did watch till 9 am (about 4 am your time) but that was it then as I had to put on the lamb, the kids had their Easter Egg hunt and the day took off from there.

I am glad you got your filly out safe and sound. It was a lovely surprise to start turning on all the cams and to find Mira with her filly.

Congrats again and looking forward to pictures


----------



## targetsmom

We are having a hard time telling if the filly is nursing or not and then a new issue just popped up. Mira's udder certainly seems like the pressure is being released and it LOOKS like the filly is in the right place and making some of the right noises. But the latest is that we saw some milk coming out of her nose - not a lot, but very scary, as we first thought of choke (or worse). Last time we had a foal choke we had to drive to the hospital 2 hours away and the thought of that right now is terrifying. Any thoughts?


----------



## bannerminis

I had one of my foals do that and what it seemed to be was that the mare was so full of milk that even the slightest suck drew a fast flow of milk and was more then he could handle so it came down his nose. The vet gave him the once over but it stopped after a day or two once he was stronger and was able to deal with her milk flow.

So it might be that the filly is getting more then she bargained for. If her udder is softer and teats are soft and wet then the filly must be getting milk but the flow just might be too fast


----------



## Charlotte

I agree with Bannerminis. Have had this happen before too when the mare has a lot of milk and the foal is new to it all. Also, sometimes some milk actually squirts into the nostril while baby is under there then when they put their head down it runs out. Don't panic on that yet. It's probably ok. Just keep an eye out for any pneumonia symptoms. Would probably be a good idea to temp the little girl 2 x day for a couple days.


----------



## targetsmom

Yep, the udder is definitely softer, the teats are not "hiding" any more, and they seem soft and wet. And Mira seems pretty comfy - and loving. So we do think the filly must be nursing. I hope that is all it is. They are both napping now and I don't see any new milk on the nose.

Thanks.

I keep telling Toffee "I know it seemed like we were in a hurry to have you foal, but if you could just hold on another day or two - PLEASE".


----------



## Eagle

Yes I agree with Karina, i had that problem with one of Odette's fillies and the vet said it was cos she wasn't able to cope with the amount of milk. It stopped on the second day as she became stronger.


----------



## Becky

I agree with Karina. It's probably just an abundance of milk and the filly can't handle it all right now. I feel sure she is nursing fine.

Not to try to scare you, but there is the possibility of a cleft palate of which there is no reasonable cure, but I doubt that's the case. If she is swallowing and only a small amount of milk is coming from her nose, she will likely stop that in a day or so. Just pay attention to whether she sounds gurgly or congested.


----------



## StarRidgeAcres

Ditto was Karina and the other's said. Don't fret over it just yet as it's usually nothing. Just continue to keep an eye on her. She's obviously getting something or she'd be going down hill by now and Mira's udder would be about to explode.

Continued prayers.


----------



## targetsmom

Thank you all - you are the BEST (well, you and my vet!).

I will definitely be keeping an eye on Mira and her filly and the vet will be back tomorrow to test IgG levels and check anything else. I might even try to post a photo later. She IS a pinto, but I have no idea on the color, whether she will gray out, or the color of her eyes. Did I say 7.5" cannon bone???


----------



## Eagle

You have had a busy and stressful day so we won't push for photos, no hang on I have changed my mind, we DO want photos and soon so HURRY UP! Lol


----------



## targetsmom

this is all I can for now - Photobucket won't let me upload anything and You Tube doesn't recognize my account.


----------



## bannerminis

Oh very pretty leggy little girl. She looks like a silver to me so maybe a silver black. What colour was Mira before she went grey??


----------



## targetsmom

I think she is silver black also. Mira is EE, agouti, and silver, frame overo (LWO+) and gray. So she is a silver bay and can have a silver dapple (silver black). Or could be silver bay.

more pics (finally got Photobucket to work): Do I look happy here???






short video so you can see both sides: http://s84.photobucket.com/albums/k29/targetsmom/?action=view&current=P1040615.mp4


----------



## bannerminis

Oh isnt see sweet and yes you do look so Happy but I wouldnt blame you. Looking at the video you could nearly say silver bay but we will have to wait to see her outdoors.

I saw her nursing and she got right in there and Mira had to lift her leg and then stretched it back so I think your little girl is a guzzler and doing really well.


----------



## Sandy B

How scary Mary! I am sure you had your heart in your throat! How long did it take for your vet to arrive to get that baby out? I am just curious so that I learn from everyones experiences. I am going to mention the tube down the windpipe deal to my vet. She is just a beautiful Easter present! Congratulations to you!!

For one that is slow to find the milk bar, we bottle fed our newborn Quarter horse filly 3 ounces of milked colostrum. Then she took a nice long nap and when she got up I held the mare and my husband cradled the filly guiding her head towards the udder and got her trying to suck his finger then got her to the nipple. Once she tasted that same taste she got in the bottle, she was a quick study. This was a suggestion from my vet. The main thing was getting her fill and then a nice long nap and then she would be hungry again and have the strength and the taste.

Also, not to be negative, but you may want to check her palate to rule out a cleft palate since the milk came out of her nose. I agree with what the other said though, that it more than likely was a full udder that let down and was just too much for her to gulp down.


----------



## MeganH

You look very happy! Congrats!! What a cute filly! Pretty color!


----------



## StarRidgeAcres

She's lovely Mary!!! I'm just so happy for you!


----------



## targetsmom

Hi Sandy- Yes, very scary but so thankful my vet lives only about a mile away on the next street, and of course was given a heads up that foaling was close. And I had his cell phone on speed dial but it did take 2 tries until he answered!! He was called at 9:56 AM and I think if you check the thread here you can see when the foal was born.

We kind of did the same thing about the milk bar - made sure she got some colostrum, spread it on the udder and watched and waited. It was complicated by the fact her legs are so long (YAY) and Mira's udder was so swollen that the teats were hard to reach. I think the others are right - she must be nursing or Mira's udder would have exploded by now! And of course, she would have gone downhill fast. Cleft palate was what I was afraid of, and I can check and see if there is anything obvious when we feed soon. But I hope the others are right that it is just a case of not regulating her intake yet!

ETA: checked the palate when we fed (and treated the umbilical cord again) and it seems fine to me - nothing obvious anyway.


----------



## StarRidgeAcres

I can't see the filly in the stall. Someone help me???


----------



## StarRidgeAcres

I'm so bad...such a worry wart!! I called and disturbed them. She is fine, she's by the door, obscured by the numbers on the cam. All is well!

Very good point Diane! I didn't even think of that. I just couldn't see her and I panicked. Ignore me....alarmist!


----------



## targetsmom

Just for the record (from another obvious worrier) there really isn't any place for a foal to disappear to in that stall. The door is solid and comes all the way to the floor and the walls are solid too. I guess she could get buried in the thick straw and hay we put down, but I think Mira would find her. I might try the solid GREEN blanket on her tonight to see if that helps. When I put everyone to bed and check Toffee's udder.

ETA at 10PM: Toffee's udder and milk are a lot like Mira's were LAST night...Put the wild colored double blanket on for tonight - not sure if it shows up any better but it will be warmer.


----------



## Sandy B

I am so glad the long legged lil one is doing so well now! You can't help but worry for these babies. They need every chance to get a good start. I personally think getting foals to nurse is the most frustrating thing on some of these babies. I always wonder how foals in the wild make it. LOL! My big horse friends and I always talk about this very subject.

Maybe Toffee will give you another Easter baby!!


----------



## eagles ring farm

Big congrats on a healthy little girl she looks beautiful gotta go now to your cam and have a look


----------



## Eagle

3.00am and all is quiet. Toffee just gave me a mini heart attack cos I flicked back to her cam and she was out flat



she doesn't normally do that. Now she is back sternal.

Baby is up and nursing


----------



## targetsmom

So. friends....the alarm just woke us up and we check the cam and Toffee is fine, right?? So I go out to check SOX, and she is the one who set it off. She is pawing, and had been down. I THINK (hope, pray) that it is the foal getting into position???? I can see a whole lot of activity in her sides. Opinions?

I am about dead on my feet....

So maybe Toffee did set off the alarm... but something is still going on with Sox.


----------



## Eagle

I am here watching Toffee but I can't help with Sox sorry


----------



## targetsmom

You were a huge help telling me Toffee had been down. I turned the light on so I can see Sox from the house at least. If she starts to foal now we are in deep trouble because we don't have a stall set up for her yet. But I think the foal is only just getting into position. But this is the mare that slipped 2 foals by us that didn't get out of the sac, so no more sleep for me. Glad she has the alarm on anyway!


----------



## AnnaC

I can only see Mira and Toffee, Sox doesn't show on marestare for me - is there a way that I can get her cam up? Sorry cant help with watching her, fingers crossed all is well?


----------



## Eagle

No Anna, we can't help with Sox.

Toffee looks like she is sitting on the wall


----------



## AnnaC

Thanks Renee - just wondered if I was missing something (I mean the computer was missing something, I KNOW I'M missing something!)

Toffee is certainly helping to support that wall. LOL!!

Sorry you are having to lose your sleep Mary - as you say, maybe it is just baby getting into position.


----------



## Eagle

Hey Mary it looks like they have got it sorted.


----------



## Charlotte

So Mira's baby girl is doing well this morningf? I haven't had time to read back.

 

And now we have another mare to watch? 

 

I'm lost. Nothing new there.


----------



## Charlotte

Oh my. Frantic time. Silly mares. Why can't they just stay on schedule!!

thank you Diane for getting me up to speed


----------



## targetsmom

Oh, Eagle, thanks for posting that!!! I guess she has it quite well figured out!!!

Mira and baby are doing well this morning (much better than Gary and I, I might add). I would really like to pend the day watching them. The filly has an absolutely exquisite face and the rest of her is pretty nice too.

Diane has it pretty much the way it is, except for some little details. At the beginning, all three mares shared a stall, overhang area and turnout with one cam in the stall. A second cam was added to show the area outside the stall (shown many pages ago on this thread) where Mira and Sox were hanging out at night while everyone watched Toffee. Then yesterday, the mares were all let out into their pasture/ turnout when Mira came back into TOFFEE"s foaling stall and started to foal!! Last week we ordered a third cam, which we hope will arrive today, and now we need to set up the 3rd foaling stall that we had planned all along. We need to remove a divider and move some horses though.

Although Gary and I are both exhausted, we feel that our foaling season has already been a success. In one day, the number of live Buckshot offspring has doubled!!!

This photo, taken right after we realized the foal was still alive (but not the sex), says it all I think:


----------



## LittleBittyBritches

Awww congrats!


----------



## Charlotte

Oh my, I just realized we are related. hehe our new stallion is a Call Me Sir grandson. I'll be watching Toffee like a hawk to see what she has. How exciting.

Targetsmom, I think I understand that you have had disappointments in the breeding sector in the past, but with such lovely mares and stallion I sure hope you keep at it. It will all come right in time and it looks like this year you are off to a good start.

We had 4 disastrous years due to the black walnut trees after we moved here. Heartbreaking. But we kept plugging away at it and trying this and that and finally came to a solution. Just one live healthy baby romping in the pasture was enough to keep us looking for a solution.


----------



## targetsmom

Thanks Charlotte. We are very anxious to see what Toffee will produce for us too, as this is a new cross (but she is an experienced broodmare with at least 5 foals). In the mini world, I think most of us are related somehow!!! But it is an honor to be related to your horses!

I think some of our issues have been due to Rhino and we should be able to deal with that by careful vaccination. This vet (who is my age so might retire any time) is now 2 for 2 on saving dystocias here, so we will keep him on our speed dial!! I think I mentioned he lives on the next street so pretty quick to get here. One of Mira's dystocias was a breech abortion which took several hours to resolve at the hospital 2 hours away. So glad she survived that to produce Max and now this filly for us!!! We think this filly is as nice as Max, but will be bigger. We just measured her (a few times) at 22", with a 7.5" cannon bone. Her upper legs are very long (well her LEGS are very long) and that is why she was having trouble nursing I think. She actually has to bend her knees to nurse, like a big horse would. Mira is about 31" and Buckshot is 30.5" so don't know where the height came from but we love it for performance.

I might have to get her color checked because other than silver, I don't know what color or pattern(s) she is. Don't really care but I am curious.


----------



## targetsmom

Don't panic anyone if you can't find Mira and filly because we will be moving them. I know that wasn't what we said we would do, but that was before they messed us up by going in the wrong order!! The third cam is not here yet so we are moving Mira OFF CAM (only until it does arrive), putting Toffee back into "her stall" (cam on left) and Sox into the stall with the cam on the right. It looks like either one could go soon. I know I have been saying that about Toffee for DAYS, but Sox seems to be catching up fast. Sox was wearing Mira's halter alarm almost as soon as the filly was dry.

We "think" the filly's barn name will be Bunny. She does look like a bunny and she figured out how to get her legs to canter and kept running around the stall today. We took a bunch more photos so we can post photos while you can't see her.


----------



## Eagle

Bunny is a perfect name


----------



## Eagle

3.15am and all is quiet and has been for the last hour

5.00am Toffee is down sternal


----------



## cassie

Bunny is the perfect name for your gorgeous little girl!

5:14am Toffee still down sternal nice big rest



and Sox is holding up the wall with her bum looking miserable lol poor littl girl!


----------



## Eagle

7.10am and all is quiet. We are another day closer


----------



## targetsmom

Thank you Sox and Toffee for letting us catch up on our sleep a bit.... any time now would be fine though.

Some "show and tell" photos for the Little Hooves 4-Hers and anyone else interested. Comments welcome.

From right after Bunny's birth on Sunday:

Giving Mira Banamine for the pain (and how messy a foaling stall can get!! Which is why foal is on towel. Look at that loooong hind leg)






Drying off the foal:






Mare and foal bonding:






The pointy, semi-soft "slippers" that cover the hooves before the foal is born so that the hooves don't hurt the inside of the mare. Photo taken 6 minutes after birth.






Slippers fell of very soon after this photo.

Photo taken at one day of age while vet was taking blood to test her IgG (antibody) levels. Foal is wearing Mira's halter put on upside down like a dog harness, and then held while Stephanie is sitting on a mounting block to make it easier for the vet to reach.


----------



## Eagle

The miracle of Birth! Thank you for sharing in this miracle.


----------



## targetsmom

We will TRY to get more photos today. Hope it gets warm enough that we can take her blanket off. We are both whipped from removing stall dividers, setting up stalls, and moving horses yesterday, finding that didn't work, and having to do it all over again with different stalls!!! Good thing we didn't set up the camera (still hasn't arrived) or we would have had to move that too. And I do need to get back to my client work to pay the bills.

Mare update: Just checked Toffee's udder which somehow got neglected yesterday and it is pretty firm and full and the milk comes out the second you touch a teat! I think when Mira's was like that she foaled withing 30 hours or so, so there is still hope for a birthday foal today. I think Sox is still a few days off, but progressing pretty fast.


----------



## Eagle

*HAVE A GREAT DAY*


----------



## MeganH

HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!!


----------



## targetsmom

OK, first the Bunny photos:











Hard to believe we were worried bout this just a couple of days ago - now it seems like she won't stop for us to take pics!!!






Would love guesses on the pinto patterns and the COLOR. Will she turn gray?


----------



## bannerminis

Happy Birthday. I hope Toffee gives you a birthday foal - wouldnt that be special


----------



## bannerminis

Oh wow isnt she just stunning. I mean OMG she is dreadfull, you need to send her to me and I will hide her away








On her colour I think she looks like a Silver Bay and pattern I am going to say Tobiano and I would suspect Splash and I dont thing she will go grey but with silver if she is going to go grey she will grey really quickly. But she doesnt look to have any goggles and her colour looks very normal ie. some greys can be born really dark and then grey out if you know what I mean.

What ever colour she is stunning and I INSIST you send her to me


----------



## targetsmom

Next, the udder photos from today:

Toffee:






A bit lopsided....






Sox:






Sox again:






Toffee is lying flat out in the sun (setting alarm off), but then, so is half our herd!!


----------



## Sandy B

HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO YOU!!!!


----------



## StarRidgeAcres

Happy Birthday!!!!


----------



## AnnaC

Wishing you a very Happy Birthday Mary!





Little (or not so little!!) Bunny is absolutely stunning! No idea what colour she may turn out to be, from my point of view she is perfect just as she is!!


----------



## Eagle

Thanks Mary, she is stunning. I would guess a silver bay tobiano and she doesn't look like she will grey out but only time will tell. I have had them born with and without goggles that have greyed out.


----------



## targetsmom

Thank you all for confirming that maybe I am not just barn blind!! We think she is absolutely stunning and just about perfect too. We also realize how lucky we were to get that sensational photo of Max and may never be able to get as nice a photo of Bunny. But we will keep trying!!! One of the things about both Bunny and Max that we think makes (or made) them special is the personality, which comes through loud and clear. I think that comes mostly from Mira who has absolutely the most expressive face and eyes we have ever seen in a mini. She speaks to us...

We don't really care what color Bunny turns out to be but I am pretty sure some form of silver. Max did not have obvious goggles and did gray out. Even with the silver gene he was graying out a lost slower than Mira, who was fully gray at weaning. We are glad Bunny has enough color for Pinto (barely!). Anyone know what causes the high whites with the uneven tops? Sabino???


----------



## bannerminis

Nice job getting the poops on the fork as they were presented


----------



## targetsmom

That was Stephanie... THIRD CAM IS UP- ENJOY!!


----------



## Eagle

Wonderful



Mary I am sorry but I won't be here watching tonight because my 4 year old has a swimming lesson.


----------



## targetsmom

Hope you don't miss anything Eagle... or maybe I do. Don't feel guilty for heaven's sake - we appreciate any time you CAN watch.


----------



## Eagle

I just wanted you to know cos I am usually the only one watching here around 3.00am. If I do miss the action I pray all goes smoothly


----------



## bannerminis

I am watching this evening and might bring the laptop to bed again so will try to tune in and tomorrow I have to be up and 6.30 as I have to drop my fathers family to the airport and I should be able to watch when I am back (airport is only 15 mins from me) but only till around 11 as I then have to drive to Durrow in Co. Laois for a Funeral.


----------



## AnnaC

I often have trouble sleeping at night which can mean that I eventually drop off and oversleep, or I get fed up and get up early!! As you are exactly 5 hours behind me time wise Mary, I will try to leap up early and check the girls for you (although I know you are constantly checking for yourself). I rarely post at that time but am often just watching/checking.

So thrilled your 3rd cam arrived - love watching Mira and her gorgeous baby, I was missing them!


----------



## StarRidgeAcres

So glad the third cam is up! It's not quite as clear for me as the other two, but we'll see what it looks like tonight.

The pictures of Bunny are....FANTASTIC! She's stunning Mary, truly a beauty. I'm so very happy for you!!!

As for her color turning grey, I have no science to back this up, just a theory of mine based on watching my own foals with grey and then pics of others as they turned...here goes...when I've seen a baby that didn't have the goggles AND was the "normal" light version of what you expect its mature color to be, they DON'T carry grey. When they are born with a very intense color, as your beautiful Max was, those tend to be the ones that turn grey. I'm going on record as saying I don't believe Bunny carries grey. I believe she's black with silver, no grey. Now we'll wait a few years and see if I'm right!lol


----------



## targetsmom

Or I might just send in some hair samples and find out sooner.....

And thanks for the compliments!! Needless to say, we just adore her.


----------



## targetsmom

for anyone not on FB:


----------



## StarRidgeAcres

Yep, those are Mary's mares on cam...statues!!! Not a one is moving even an ear!LOL


----------



## cassie

OMG can I have her PLEASE!!!!!!! she is everything I want in a mini filly!!!! what colour do you think she will be? maybe chestnut with flaxen mane and tail??

I can't believe how gorgeous she is!!!! I'm hoping my mare Penny will produce something as gorgeous as your little girl one day!!! Oh My! as soon as I saw her I wanted to reach through the camera and take her hehe.

the star the snip the 4 HIGH stockings!!!!! ahhhh I'm in love!!!! lol

she definitley needs one VERY special name!!! hmm

I LOVE YOUR NEW BABY!!!!!

lol very jealous right now!


----------



## bannerminis

All quiet with the ladies. Can someone tell them not to stand under the writing on the screen. LOL.

And Bunny is just adorable and I am sticking to a Silver Bay Pinto/Splash Filly - NO Grey

Do we get a prize if we guess correctly


----------



## cassie

hmmm loving your thinking Karina! would hate for this little beauty to grey out!



2:36am and all three are standing like statues.

Sorry I haven't been around much but I'm hoping to keep your girls up during work hours now so I'll be able to watch from 11pm till about 3am and sometimes later





LOVE your baby girl!


----------



## targetsmom

Karina- I think I may post on the main forum and ask about her color. Some people have suggested chestnut, which you might think if you didn't know that Mira is Homozygous for black and can't have a red-based foal. So I think silver bay, or possibly silver black, but not sure of pinto patterns either. For such a tiny bit of white, she could have 3 pinto patterns - tobiano, splash, and possibly sabino???

Thanks for all the compliments, but if we do have a color contest, Bunny will NOT be the prize. She is not going anywhere!!

I cannot take credit for the video - that was taken by Stephanie, our WONDERFUL pre-vet-student helper. The one you usually see cleaning stalls, except the days she can't fit it in her college schedule, like today and tomorrow!

ETA: Karina- I note in your profile you are a CSI fan?? My vet's son (Phillip Conserva) is one of the producers of the original CSI.


----------



## Eagle

2.20am and all is quiet, they girls are down sternal so there might be a bit of beep beeping going on.


----------



## AnnaC

Oh thank you Stephanie for making that video - and thank you Mary for posting it for us. Bunny is just so stunning, absolutely perfect!!

I had to laugh earlier when you put Bunny and Mira back in their stall - they both pee'd in unison LOL!! Mira certainly is quite a livewire now she is no longer carrying the weight of her baby!!


----------



## targetsmom

Yes, and Mira can be VERY opinionated... she did not want to come back into the boring stall, so it took 2 tries! I missed the peeing in unison but my husband told me about it. I think he took a ton more videos today, but they are still on the camera. I have been posting video links in various places and I think there are some on the main forum in the pinned foal thread?? Most are on Photobucket so once you get in there you can move around I think. Or friend me on Facebook if you can find me - Mary Adams.

Bunny is VERY distracting...

Meanwhile, back at the pregnant mares, I think both are very close and Sox may have actually passed Toffee now. I will check milk later and will post here if there is any news. Toffee is now at 340 days, and Sox is at 309 days. I could be off a day or two on the dates but those two SHOULD be a month apart, based on last breeding dates. Mira foaled at 315 days if anyone is counting.


----------



## cassie

9:44pm all girls quiet Sox is standing quietly Toffe grazing her stable


----------



## targetsmom

Pics from 10PM tonight. Could not get milk from Sox (???) and Toffee's milk not sticky, so I don't think either will foal tonight, but Sox's bag is pretty tight and warm.

Sox:
















Toffee:
















ETA one short video because I couldn't resist:

http://s84.photobucket.com/albums/k29/targetsmom/?action=view&current=P1040729.mp4


----------



## cassie

NAW!!!!!! she is just SOOOO beautiful!

Toffee down sternal at 11:14pm but looks like she is resting comfortably





keeping an eye on your girls for you





udders are growing well


----------



## cassie

Toffee back up, grazing her stable, Sox standing quietly.


----------



## cassie

Toffe back down sternal at 12:53am Haven't seen Sox down at all tonight


----------



## StarRidgeAcres

Mary, sorry I haven't been around lately, I've not been feeling well but I've still had to work my normal schedule plus additional hours to get everything done. I'm exhausted and feel like you-know-what! But I wanted to say how absolutely perfect Bunny is! She's such a wonderful gift for you. It's so special that she is a full sister to your beloved Max. I think she will bring you much joy!! Congratulations again.


----------



## Eagle

1.55am Toffee is rubbing her booty and Sox is down sternal resting, I hope she doesn't start beeping





Mary thank you so much for sharing Bunny's videos, she is just way to adorable for words.


----------



## cassie

Morning Renee





was just about to post the same thing



Toffee still butt rubbing Sox still down sternal





lol looking huge! she reminds me a bit of when my guinea pigs are really pregnant and the babies stick out either side of her and she looks massive hehe poor Sox how cruel of me to compare her to a guinea pig LOL Love ya Sox! =D


----------



## Eagle

Sox the guinea pig



Mary will NOT be impressed Cassie





2.45am and all is quiet. I have to go out now


----------



## AnnaC

Finally got the pesky laptop to wake up and see that Renee has just posted, so I will just repeat what she has said - 2.50am and all quiet.


----------



## Eagle

6.30am and the girls are waiting for breakfast


----------



## targetsmom

Will you settle for more still pics? I took these today (5 days) and can't decide which one I like best.







or this??


----------



## Sandy B

Well both pictures are good. I just am drooling at her color. Have you decided what color she is yet?


----------



## targetsmom

I really don't know that color she is, but pretty sure that there is silver in there. Most seem to think silver bay. One thing I notice about her eyes is that instead of the black eyeliner Mira has, hers seem to be a reddish color. It does not look like pink skin, but the color I would associate with champagne (although I admit I know nothing about that color!).

Her eyelashes appear to be silver, not white. I could get her color tested and I might. I would at least like to know what pinto patterns she has. We think (the vet too) that one eye is partially blue.

Bedtime update: Toffee seems a little restless and when I went to check her milk, as soon as I touched a teat, the milk came out. Now the last time this happened was around this time on April 7 for Mira and we had a foal within 12 hours. Sox looks almost as close, but the milk didn't come out quite as fast. Both seem about the same consistency - sort of sticky... like Mira's was 12 hours before foaling.

STAY TUNED FOLKS!!!


----------



## Eagle

1.45am both girls are down sternal


----------



## Eagle

4.20am and the girls are quiet


----------



## bannerminis

She really is a stunning girl. I love the first pic.

The ladies have been quiet anytime I have tuned in so I am guessing the will keep you waiting another night.


----------



## Eagle

6.30am and all is quiet so I am signing out for the day


----------



## Sandy B

Well my guess is silver bay too, but she really is a unique color and oh so fancy!!


----------



## Charlotte

Gorgeous filly. And so upheaded. I vote silver bay and I'm watching for the next one.


----------



## targetsmom

Thank you all!! Bunny got to meet most of the rest of the 4-H Club members today and I just wanted to share this. She let everyone pet her, although we were careful not to overwhelm her all at once!! And Mira is SUCH a good mom.


----------



## Charlotte

AAAwwww.


----------



## Becky

Love that picture! Sweet!!


----------



## AnnaC

Awww bless her - and well done Mira for being such a good Momma too!

2am and all quiet - Sox snoozing and Toffee hoovering.


----------



## Eagle

2.55am Sox is down sternal and Toffee is holding up the wall, oh hang on Toffee has just gone down sternal to.

3.20 am and Toffee is a beep beep beepin!


----------



## targetsmom

Well, the pager never went off, so I think we need to test it.

Update on Sox - muscles next to tailhead are mushy!!! I think she might beat Toffee, leaving Toffee LAST, even though she had a one month head start!!!

Both udders are full, hard but last time I checked pH was still up around 7.


----------



## bannerminis

OMG that is so funny that Toffee might be last to foal. I really hope they get down to business soon though and you get a couple of playmates for Bunny


----------



## AnnaC

So exciting, we are getting close!! That ph could drop suddenly at any time. Come on girls, lets get this show on the road!


----------



## targetsmom

Equipage seems to be working. Several times this week, and I think twice today, I have been outside within a few feet of the two STANDING mares, when the pager has gone off! Each time I just stare, like "how did that just happen?". They seem to be rubbing their heads on a fence/gate and its seems that the transmitter doesn't have to tip 90 degrees, but just a few degrees off horizontal will set it off. We double checked Sox's transmitter and Toffee set hers off lying down once today so they both seem to work fine.

Now girls, let's get going!! I was watching Sox swish her tail tonight and I saw a few up and down tail twitches, which I understand means they are close???? Anyone know about that sign?

It was hot here today, so Mira was in her stall a lot with the fan on. No fan now because we had to move it at feeding time.


----------



## Eagle

2.30am and all is quiet. If you tested the system and all is well I guess you must have been sleeping like a baby last night



Toffee was flat out and snoring for quite a while





neither girls are asleep at the moment but they are stood quietly


----------



## AnnaC

3.15am and Toffee down sternal, Sox snoozing - both quiet.


----------



## Eagle

4.00am and Sox is out flat, beep beep beep :arg! Toffee is stood quietly by the door


----------



## Eagle

4.44am and Sox is out flat again, Toffee is still standing by the door


----------



## targetsmom

I don't think I ever heard the beeper for Sox although I didn't sleep much at all.... Hmmm, how long was she down for? The pager only beeps after they have been down for 30 seconds, which is a LONG time when you are watching.

It is supposed to be up to 90 degrees here today so Mira and Bunny are out early and will be in the stall with the fan on most of the day. Bunny learned to stretch with her front feet out, but still gets up like a cow!!! She reminds me of the first time I put on skis - so hard to control those long things!

I need to check this again, but a quick udder check of Toffee seemed to show her udder has REGRESSED....Not so Sox, who seems ready to pop.

Thanks for watching everyone. Oh, yes, Bunny has a bit of diarrhea so you may see us washing off her rear end and applying Vaseline. Not unexpected at this time (Mira must be in her foal heat) except for the fact I wormed Mira with Ivermectin right after she foaled which is supposed to help prevent the diarrhea.


----------



## Eagle

Mary Sox was out flat for quite a while last night and more than once. I will time her tonight for you.

Poor bunny with the runs




life can be so cruel! I hope it passes quick.


----------



## targetsmom

You guys are the best!! But now we are very concerned about the Equipage because it never went off last night. I saw Toffee down sternal a LOT, but every time I looked Sox was standing. Now, when I went to let her out this morning her halter had slipped over one ear. Does anyone know how that would affect the Equipage? Of course it is fixed now. I am afraid I will get NO sleep until Sox foals as she has had 2 foals for us that didn't get out of the sac. She was not wearing an Equipage either time.

Toffee update: her udder seems to be just weird. It is firm in the middle, but not at the back where I checked first thing this morning. Milk comes out as soon as you touch a teat and it is yellowish, but not quite sticky yet.


----------



## Eagle

Mary I will work out my plans for tomorrow morning and tell you when and how long I will be watching so you can get some sleep. I will post later





Sorry I don't have equipage so I can't help.


----------



## bannerminis

When did you change the batteries last??

Might be worth bringing in both transmitters and testing them and to check the connections on the box just to be sure.

I had the loan of one last yr (have my own now) and if it wasnt working it was usally the batteries.

Fingers crossed thats all it is.

I am around in the morning so will have your girls up too. Fingers crossed one of your ladies decides to foal tonight


----------



## targetsmom

The batteries were fresh/new a month or so ago when we went on Mare Stare. Both transmitters were tested within the past 24 hours to make sure that the pager beeped when they were turned 90 degrees. If the pager batteries are low it will beep every few minutes like a smoke alarm to let you know they are low. We are going to tighten the halter on Sox for tonight. At least she is easy to catch and adjust things on. For Toffee, I tied her up and tipped the transmitter without taking it off to test it. She IS getting easier to catch and handle as she gets closer to foaling. I mean, she HAS to be getting closer, doesn't she??? I think she is at 344 days today.


----------



## Eagle

Mary I am going to find out if Cassie will be around tomorrow morning to cover for me whilst I take Alby to school if so we will have the girls covered from 1.30am - 6.00am


----------



## targetsmom

I guess the good thing is that I am self-employed and can work any time (except for deadlines of course) so I can just work in the middle of the night and watch the cameras. But that will be along with anyone else who is watching, because the more eyes the better!!


----------



## Eagle

What are you, Wonder Woman! You MUST get some sleep.


----------



## Becky

I put fresh batteries in my pager and transmitter two weeks prior to Just Magic foaling. It started acting not quite right after she had been wearing it a week at nights only. I went and bought new batteries, put them in and it started working as it should.

I use Duracell batteries. Seems as though other brands don't work as well or last as long. For some strange reason.


----------



## targetsmom

Renee- No, I am definitely NOT wonder woman and I just had a nice nap while Stephanie was here.

I have spare - new batteries - and will try changing them ALL. Thanks for that tip!!!!!!

ETA: New Duracell batteries in everything, tested them, and also snugged up the halters a bit. That meant putting a NON-breakaway halter on Sox, covered with a fly mask (for bugs, but also safety), so if you see her getting the halter caught, please call us! I figure with people watching and the buzzer on, it is relatively safe to use a regular halter. For such a (I HOPE) short time!!!


----------



## cassie

I'm watching them today for you Mary have to step out at about 1pm my time for a doc app but will let you know when that is.... and will post when I am back on board





I hope the equipage works better for you tonight!! how scary! I'm watching your lovely girls when I can





sorry but which one is Sox and which is Toffee again? I thought Toffee was on the left but I could be wrong hehe


----------



## targetsmom

Toffee (white tail) is on the left and Sox on right but either or both could foal any time. Here is a shot of Sox yesterday, not looking as wide as before.






And for you Bunny fans, here is a video from late today: Diarrhea doesn't seem to bother her! She spent the heat of the day lying under the fan and storing energy!

http://s84.photobuck...nt=P1040814.mp4


----------



## cassie

ok so I was right lol just got a little unsure then, well all girls are standing quietly at the moment.

naw I LOVE Bunny SOOO much!!! please can she come live with me? hehe pretty please? lol she is such a special filly absoloutly adorable!! I hope to someday have a filly just like her... wait does she have blue eyes?



maybe add blue eyes into my filly hehe I'm not asking for much am I? lol

I will be here watching for the next 1 1/2 just so you know Mary... If you want to get some rest I will be here till then


----------



## cassie

oh n sox is looking very good from behind



won't be long


----------



## targetsmom

In case anyone noticed our cam was down for about 20 minutes after our computer was giving us trouble, was re-booted, and then decided it just HAD to install updates. It is back up now.


----------



## cassie

I noticed it frozen, I must have been staring at a frozen screen for a minute lol so I refreshed and it was back up and running LOL

thanks Mary.

I have to step out for a bit now. Diane are you watching? I'm sure our friends on marestare are watching



will check with them before I go


----------



## Eagle

Morning all, I am off too feed real quick and then I will be watching. It is 1.00am nearly and the girls are standing quietly


----------



## AnnaC

Morning Renee - hows the cold?

It's 1.09am and all quiet as Renee said but Toffee now down sternal.


----------



## targetsmom

Thanks all - we feel a bit better about sleeping because Toffee set the alarm off around 11:30. But now I see she is being sneaky...she did set the alarm off just now but it seemed to take forever!!!


----------



## AnnaC

So it looks as though the alarms are now working properly? But will keep watching as much as possible today just in case they 'default' again.


----------



## Eagle

Me too Mary. My cold is a little better today thank you Anna but I just but my nail back and Holy potato did it hurt




Eagle was eager to get out and as he pulled on the rope it caught my nail



Now that will look pretty when I go to the party in Monte Carlo


----------



## Eagle

2.10am and all is quiet still

2.20am Toffee is down sternal. Well that didn't last, 5 minutes later and she is up.

2.50am both girls are down sternal


----------



## Eagle

Toffee is out flat at 3.39am






She was out flat for about 10 minutes


----------



## Eagle

4.36am Mary I hope you are fast asleep cos the girls are stood quietly. oops Sox has just gone down sternal


----------



## cassie

Sorry I wasn't able to watch again this afternoon Mary... Glad ur gorgeous girls didn't foal without me n I'm glad the equip age seems to be working better again





Will be watching all day tomorrow



no doc apps planned  n it is meant to pour with rain so no fun adventures outside for me lol

Will sit at my computer and mare stare


----------



## Eagle

Sox was out flat for 3 minutes


----------



## Eagle

6.15am so I am signing out now.



Have a great day Mary


----------



## targetsmom

Thank you all for watching and for the reports - they are very helpful! Toffee set the alarm off several times so the photo of her at 3:39 is no surprise. But Sox never set it off and she is the sneaky one that I don't trust at all. I might put the foal buzzer on her as a backup if she makes it to tonight. And I will definitely check the transmitter again.

Morning update: Quick check of udders and both are VERY warm and VERY tight. It can't be too long now (she says pleadingly..)

I am sorry that you guys are not feeling well - you need to take care of yourselves!!!

ETA: Checked Sox's transmitter on and off the halter and it works fine. Moved it back to the original breakaway halter in case there was some issue with the other one. She won't let me check her milk.... I am tempted to lock her in a stall all day with the Foal Buzzer on but I also know it is going to be a lovely day and she needs to be outside with her friend Toffee.


----------



## Eagle

Oh gosh Diane I am sorry. Fingers crossed you get let out for good behaviour. Lol

Get well soon my friend


----------



## Eagle

ROFL I can imagine!

Hugs from afar


----------



## targetsmom

Please tell me it can't be long now.

Photos from this morning around 10:30 AM while girls are turned out.

Sox:











Toffee (this was the best I could do while she was in the back yard):


----------



## Eagle

Very flattering Toffee










They are looking good Mary, if they still look like that when they come in then I think we can get excited


----------



## bannerminis

I think sox will go first as her udder looks real good and her teats look filled. Toffee is there but I think her teats will fill a little more.

But who knows. Will be interesting to hear how they are this evening but surely you would have to think that in the next 48hrs 1 of them will have foaled.


----------



## targetsmom

Thanks for keeping my hopes up!! I think Sox will be first too, based on udder and shape. But Toffee has been doing a lot of rolling this morning, maybe trying to catch up. I just told my husband that I thought we would have at least one more foal by the end of the weekend and he reminded me I also said that LAST week. We have another 4-H meeting Saturday afternoon and I am leaving the plans pretty open. Of course, that could be when one of the mares decides to foal.


----------



## Eagle

Mary I am afraid it is my sons weekly swimming lesson tomorrow morning so I won't be able to watch. I can read the threads so I will keep bumping her up on MS


----------



## Charlotte

My bet is on Toffee! I think she is in the lead udder wise.





Of course, what do I know with the up and down udders here. But I'm still betting on Toffee. To me Sox looks lopsided and I would expect her to balance out before foaling....but maybe she is standing with one leg more forward. I can't tell from pic.

Go Toffee!


----------



## targetsmom

Well, at this point I don't care who goes first, but I wanted Toffee to go first of the three because we don't have any "bad history" with her. That way I worried maybe just a hair less LOL! And at least we know her alarm works. Our plan is to put both a Foal Buzzer (top of halter) AND the Equipage transmitter on Sox because we never got paged when she laid flat out last night as shown on the previous page. We tested the alarm and it works fine when we tilt it, so have no idea what is wrong. And it worked fine for Toffee (several times in night) and it just this second went off for someone rubbing on the fence!!!

Our history with Sox in anything but good - three out of 4 pregnancies while here resulted in dead foals. Before that, she had four gorgeous, wonderful moving horses - 3 drive (or will drive), one just foaled this week at Hytide Farm and another one is due any day at Sawmill River Farm. The gelding is all ready to be shown this season by Sawmill River Farm. And the sire of most of those wonderful foals was our stallion's half brother, SRF Nobility, making them 3/4 siblings to the foal Sox is carrying. Sorry for rambling - maybe I am tired???


----------



## Becky

Just from the pictures, I'm with Charlotte. I think Toffee is the closest. Her udder looks a bit more filled out. But, either one could come on quickly!


----------



## MeganH

I think from those pictures Toffee looks closer too but of course they could just be playing with us and trying to get us confused. Silly mares.


----------



## targetsmom

Well, this is very interesting. I guess we can't really take bets on here. From all the aspects, especially feel, I think Sox will be first. Plus here are side views taken just moments ago;


----------



## Eagle

wow Sox's tummy is really far forward, I am betting on Sox




Mary I am so sorry I can't watch tonight for you



I will try and get WiFi at the pool to watch and I will post if I can.

Safe foaling if one of them goes with out me. Your girls will be in my prayers tonight.


----------



## MeganH

WOW! that IS forward!


----------



## HGFarm

I'm with Eagle- betting on Sox!


----------



## bannerminis

Yeah I am sticking with Sox. I will watch from 7am my time which is 2am your time or earlier if I wake. Have everything crossed for both your girls


----------



## AnnaC

It's Sox for me too! Good luck Mary - I will be saying prayers for you and both girls. Do we have anything special to look out for with Sox - does she do anything 'different' as she starts foaling (I'm sure you have said it somewhere, but was there a 'reason' as to why she lost the last foals or were they all 'unfortunate losses' for different reasons?)


----------



## targetsmom

What Sox does is slips out foals when my back is turned - even on Mare Stare!!! Last year no one even called - she was at 299 days and I was planning to put the alarm on that night. Hence my starting watching so early this year. The first year was my fault (or my dumb luck). I checked her at 8:45 AM and she was eating breakfast. Farrier came, I went out and caught my big horse, had him done in the garage attached to the house. Found the dead foal 15 minutes later. Never heard the phone but 6 people did call; NO ONE said "your mare is about to foal". ALL six messages said "your mare just foaled". Now, I think both cases were due to Rhino, which is entirely consistent with what she did as the placenta was delivered with the foal in both cases. Last year we found out too late that she HAD Rhino and in 2008 she carried to term after Mira had a late term abortion. The vet told us to keep Mira away from any pregnant mares, but that was really impossible for us to do. In 2009 she had a horrible dystocia.... don't even ask about that one.

Yes the mares all got their Pneumabort shots this year!!! And their pre-foaling shots, although Toffee's were a long time ago, now that I think of it!!!

Thank you all for watching and caring. I may put the Foal Buzzer and the Equipage on her tonight.


----------



## bannerminis

So which is the best number to ring if we see anything happening?? I have both numbers saved in skype but want to make sure I dial the best number for you if I have to


----------



## targetsmom

The 370 number is our home phone and the 614 number is the cell phone, so the cell phone is probably best. I keep it charging next to the bed at night and carry it in my pocket in the daytime. Phone in one pocket, pager in the other.


----------



## Charlotte

I've had that happen before too and scares me to death....the mare lying flat but no pager going off! And I've never figured out why. Just speculated that the transmitter wasn't tilted quite right for some reason.

Sox will be fine this year and give you a nice baby.

But my bet is still on Toffee. hehe


----------



## cassie

wow I'm betting Sox to!! and she is going to have a lovely healthy foal for you!!!

I am watching!! 9:11pm and Sox has been pacing a little and holding up the walls but is quite. Toffee is very quiet. lol

I have to head out soon to do the banking... but Diane I think your going to be around as much as you can? :s I will let you all know when I'm leaving. won't be able to watch tonight as I'm going to my friends house but I will be able to watch till about 2/3am and Anna should hopefully be around then.

prayers for safe foaling for you!!!


----------



## targetsmom

Well, I have already given my vet a heads up in case he is needed again. We have actually had a vet here for EVERY FOALING, and only once was he/she not needed. Sox foaled in 2010 with a text book delivery, and by the time the vet arrived (in about 15 minutes) Rusty was already born and trying to stand.

We will be putting them all to bed soon and adding a blanket for Bunny because it is supposed to be in the 30's tonight (after 90's yesterday)!. As long as the Equipage (or Foal Buzzer) works, we should be OK, but extra eyes are ALWAYS appreciated.


----------



## cassie

Sox was just down sternal and is back up and now Toffee is down sternal.

I have enlarged the screen so I can see them better





give Bunny a big snuggle from Aunty Cassie!!


----------



## cassie

9:57pm Toffee back up. Sox still holding up the wall while grazing


----------



## StarRidgeAcres

Udder check time!!!


----------



## cassie

just saw you in with Sox Mary how is she looking?


----------



## targetsmom

Both of them have full, warm, tight udders. Sox looks more ready in terms of muscle tone, the deep V and the milk is a bit stickier but not what I call real sticky. Toffee's milk comes out as soon as you touch a teat, but is not "sticky" - on my scale anyway! So I think Sox will foal before Toffee.

We took the buzzer off of Sox because we saw her down awhile ago and she started to lie flat and the buzzing in her ear stopped her. I would rather have her roll and/or be comfortable. Note that we tested the transmitter again and it worked fine so keep fingers crossed that it will work when we really need it.

Also put a blanket on Bunny - I think she grew! - and a blanket on Rusty who got clipped this week.


----------



## cassie

heading out to the bank now will be back in about an hour, if I don't get washed away in this pouring rain!!!

lol safe foaling Mary if your girls don't wait for me!!


----------



## StarRidgeAcres

I'm here Cassie.


----------



## StarRidgeAcres

Mary, I know you feel Sox is up next, but I've been watching Toffee quite a bit tonight and I really think she is acting close. She just doesn't look like she's relaxing much, even when she's laying down, tail swishing, side stepping, up and down without really resting while she's down. Just makes me think she's close. Maybe you'll get a two-for sometime over the next 24 hours!


----------



## LittleBittyBritches

Getting so close now. Cant wait to see what they are cookin'!


----------



## StarRidgeAcres

Well, both seem pretty content at the moment. What do I know???!!!!lol

Cassie, you didn't get washed away, did you???


----------



## StarRidgeAcres

Well, I have to be at work in about 8 hours, so I'd better get to bed. Good luck tonight girls and Mary!


----------



## cassie

StarRidgeAcres said:


> Well, both seem pretty content at the moment. What do I know???!!!!lol
> 
> Cassie, you didn't get washed away, did you???


Thanks Parmela. lol almost did, the amount of water on the road!! lets just say I ahve my Rav 4!! (4WD)

I agree with Toffee looking close. just tuned back in this is what I saw...

12:35am Toffee Sternal

12:38am flat

12:42am sternal

12:43am flat

now 12:46am she is back up, was holding her tail quite high and is now looking out her door.

just thought you might like to see that Mary,

12:47am standing in the middle of the stable. she has her head high but I couldn't see if she was yawning or not...

she is moving aroundvery slowlyand awkwardly

Sox this whole time has been stnading sleeping holding the wall up...

Toffee is acting quite strange, will check marestare and see what they think


----------



## StarRidgeAcres

Glad you made it back ok!!!

I agree about the awkward movement. She just isn't comfortable. Poor baby.

well, off to bed, so nighty-night all!


----------



## cassie

night Parmela




get a good night rest



Im watching they are both standing quietly now


----------



## cassie

a slow waddle from Sox into the other corner and back to resting... she is very quiet and I haven't seen her down at all tonight! I think she is close!


----------



## StarRidgeAcres

Glad to hear all is well. Couldn't resist checking one last time!

Off to bed for real this time.


----------



## bannerminis

I have been watching since 5.50am my time. Woke up so here I am glued to the screen.

I do agree that I have seen more activity from Toffee then Sox BUT Mary did say that Sox can give no signs and just get down and foal so as she is SO quiet then maybe thats her sign.

Toffee standing quietly and Sox hoovering


----------



## Eagle

Morning all



Mary I couldn't start my day without checking on your girls



I can watch for 30 mins then I have to go. Karina you will be worn out today, I hope you manage to get a nap.

1.50am Toffee is quiet by the door Sox is hoovering her stall


----------



## bannerminis

I know I will be shattered today but I had to get up this morning and that was the end of my zzzz's so may as well marestare LOL.

All still quiet with the ladies


----------



## bannerminis

2.07 and Toffee has just gone down for a rest and Sox is back to holding up the wall


----------



## Eagle

2.07 and Toffee is down sternal


----------



## cassie

bannerminis said:


> I have been watching since 5.50am my time. Woke up so here I am glued to the screen.
> 
> I do agree that I have seen more activity from Toffee then Sox BUT Mary did say that Sox can give no signs and just get down and foal so as she is SO quiet then maybe thats her sign.
> 
> Toffee standing quietly and Sox hoovering


Morning Karina





I agree with what your saying, I have been watching Sox really close, but as she hasn't been doing anything there has been nothing to report lol.

won't be long for either girl.



Eagle said:


> Morning all
> 
> 
> 
> Mary I couldn't start my day without checking on your girls
> 
> 
> 
> I can watch for 30 mins then I have to go. Karina you will be worn out today, I hope you manage to get a nap.
> 
> 1.50am Toffee is quiet by the door Sox is hoovering her stall


Morning Renee



how are you feeling today? 2:12am Toffee is back down sternal. Sox is resting in her corner


----------



## Eagle

Much better thanks Cassie.

2.28am Toffee is out flat and Sox is stood quietly.

I am signing out now


----------



## bannerminis

Have been entertained by Bunny today as she really does torment her mother if she wants a drink and Mira is laid down.

Poor Mira was trying to have a pee but Bunny saw it as a golden opportunity to have a drink LOL


----------



## targetsmom

Well, Toffee has been setting the alarm off and looking uncomfortable. My husband has been up watching and has been amused by Bunny's antics too. I guess she can be distracting day or night. Now she needs some playmates so she won't annoy her mom so much!


----------



## bannerminis

Sox down now as well but not looking too uncomfy. So we wait a little more


----------



## cassie

oh you poor things, naughty Toffee lol Sox has just gone down sternal.

I agree Mary Bunny wants a playmate






I'm signing off now. time to do EOD at work then head home put my poor wet babies into the stable then go to a friends house.

oh Toffee down flat again stretched her legs out but looks comfy....

will try check in between getting drenced LOL we have had almost 4" rain already in 2 days n that was at lunch time! the paddocks are lakes!


----------



## bannerminis

Toffee hoovering and Sox holding up the wall so all quiet.

I am going to let Rosie out and give her breakfast and quick muckout and I am done. So about 20 mins and I will be back


----------



## AnnaC

Sorry, overslept this morning!!

All quiet with the girls - both standing snoozing. Bunny of course is drinking - again!!


----------



## bannerminis

Ok I am back. Decided to do a bit of dog poop patrol too so out a bit longer then planned.

Both ladies are playing statue again.

Now its time for Coffee (lots of it) and brown bread and blackcurrant jam - Yum


----------



## bannerminis

Toffee down again having a snooze Sox still holding up the wall


----------



## bannerminis

Sox is down having another little rest and Toffee looks to be hoovering


----------



## bannerminis

Sox gone flat out so a bit of beep beep beeping going on now me thinks LOL


----------



## bannerminis

Ok so nothing too exciting going on right now as the ladies are probably waiting for brekkie time.

I have to go do a few jobs now so I am signing off for the next hr or two. Will check in as soon as I can


----------



## Eagle

Thanks Karina, I was so pleased this morning when I read that you were here to watch the girls





6.44am I am back and I didn't miss anything


----------



## targetsmom

Thank you all for the watching and reporting. Toffee kept us awake a LOT setting of the pager, but I am afraid (again) that Sox is NOT setting it off. We tested it again before we went to bed too. I think we will have to put the Foal Buzzer on her whether she wants it or not. That did work, but of course bothers everyone within range! You can also hear all the stable sounds over the baby monitor and I remember finding out that our horses play (noisily!!) with their stall toys in the night!!

I think if/when I get real "sticky milk" from Sox i will just stay up until she foals. I wish Stephanie wasn't off for the next two days!!!


----------



## LittleBittyBritches

Silly girls! Up and down all night for you!


----------



## targetsmom

Equipage crisis: It just started going off this morning while I was cleaning stalls and BOTH mares are eating quietly - standing!! - nowhere near a fence to rub on, and everything was tested in the last 24 hours!!! New batteries in everything this week, battery in the "box" was disconnected long ago. And of course, mares could foal any time. Toffee was rolling up a storm earlier but has been quiet for some time before the pager started.

Anyone have any ideas??? I only have ONE Foal Buzzer for backup!!!!


----------



## Eagle

Calm down Mary, WE can do this



Everyone will post Cam times that they are available to watch during the night so you rest, you will just have to take a chair and watch them during their "playtime" it will only be for a few days so it isn't the end of the world. Cassie, Karina and I will take turns during the night and I am sure Diane will be watching most of the time too especially now that she has Mr Wags to keep her company. See!!! all will be well and "We" will have 2 more healthy babies on the ground.

hugs from afar

Renee


----------



## targetsmom

Thank you Renee & Diane!! I thought I might also post on Mare Stare asking for eyes to watch for such a short time. I figure I will contact Kee-Port, but there isn't time to get any replacement "parts" here. At least I don't think there is. If only ONE mare would foal then I think Toffee's transmitter works, so we would be OK.

Yes, we take chairs or sit on our deck and watch them during the day. Or do it while cleaning stalls on Stephanie's day off.


----------



## cassie

Yes I will definitely be here for the early night shift  tomorrow I will let you know when I log on at work



I finish early on Thursday's but as it will be ringing I will be inside studying lol yuck but at least I will be around to watch as closely as possible n nothing planned for tomorrow night so I'll be able to watch later as well



right now though my pillow is calling me!! Its midnight way past my bed time good night all



safe foaling Mary n we are here for you


----------



## bannerminis

You can count me in for some marestare again.

Definitely from 7am my time which is 2am your time and I am good till 11 - 11.30 my time so 6am - 6.30 am your time.


----------



## Eagle

Yep I will be here from 2.30-3.00am for the rest of the night so if we can get Diane and Cassie to cover first the girls will be safe


----------



## Becky

Contact Ken at Kee-Port if you haven't. Get his thoughts on it. I have no idea what the problem is with new batteries in the transmitters and pager. And the disconnected battery in the receiver. I do find Duracell batteries work best. And you are sure you have the transmitters in the pouches facing correctly? Hope you can get it resolved today!


----------



## Sandy B

Ken has been awesome at Kee-port. Call him and tell him you are having an issue and he will call you right back. There were two numbers I called when I had issues, and I believe one is Ken's personal cell or line and one was an office line. They over-nighted me a whole new system when mine failed on their dime. Of course it was only 3 weeks old, so it was definitely under warranty. Just make sure you have the transmitters put properly in their pouches. Maybe something was up with the antenna?

It does sound like the wonderful "foal patrol" ladies have you covered though at night!!


----------



## Eagle

Just like us


----------



## AnnaC

Of course!!




:worship





5.45pm and all stalls empty so presume Mary is outside in her chair watching them.


----------



## targetsmom

6PM - Sox wanted to go in her stall (???) so is in there with Foal Buzzer but not the Equipage, since I think it is hers that doesn't work. It went off again while both mares were eating in the backyard. Have not had one minute to call Kee Port but I will. My half hour nap stretched to 1 1/2 hrs....

Major development here today for anyone who has followed Ruby on the main forum. We treated her with SMZ after a reading by Bonnie Fogg about a month ago (sinus infection was major issue per Bonnie) and for the first time since last OCTOBER, we were able to turn Ruby out with the main herd!!!

For those who think Toffee might be next, I might be joining that camp but still have to test milk/check udders. Remember, Toffee was bred a full 31 days before Sox so she SHOULD go next!!! Toffee was bred the same time as Raven - remember that foal? He is probably halter broke by now!!

Thank you all for watching!!!


----------



## AnnaC

Oh that is fabulous news about Ruby!!





Nearly midnight here so I'm off to bed - hope to be back watching at around 3am your time. Sending prayers for safe foalings if either Toffee or Sox decide to let us see their little babies before morning.


----------



## targetsmom

Udders are still full and tight but based on milk, I really don't think either one will foal tonight. The wait continues... 346 days and counting for Toffee. Of course, they could still be sneaky, but I am guessing the weekend... probably Saturday afternoon as the front comes in and we have our 4-H meeting.

For those of you who never used a Foal Buzzer and baby monitor, you really should listen to your horses sometime. There is a lot of talking and playing going on - at least at our place. With the volume turned up I can even hear Sox chew.... but I really don't need to hear that.


----------



## Charlotte

> I can even hear Sox chew.... but I really don't need to hear that.


LOL

Our cameras have sound and at times when I've been nervous about something I leave the sound turned up. It's amazing what goes on while we are sleeping!


----------



## cassie

I'm back on marewatch



its 8:13pm and both girls are standing quietly.

I should have a go at listening to my horses on the cameras could be fun





I will be watching as much as possible tonight for you Mary. will definitley be on till 12am your time but should be on till later. might be out for a little while but I might wait for that until Renee/Karina or Anna come on board, the rain has finally stopped so I want to do a leading lesson with Finn.





Toffee just gone down sternal.


----------



## cassie

and Toffee is back up not even another minute later,,, hmmmm. Megan's Laney did this just before she foaled

YAWNING!! Toffee was just yawning.

Mary are you around just in case?


----------



## targetsmom

Yes I am watching - she does look very "possible".....

I was watching and working and decided this might not be a good time to multitask!

Going outside to watch closer...


----------



## cassie

hmm Toffee was just down and back up again. and she is looking to go down again! I'm going low alert! I think she will go soon







targetsmom said:


> Yes I am watching - she does look very "possible".....


I'm glad your around Mary.... I don't think she will keep us waiting to long.

and down again!


----------



## cassie

hmmm she is definitley not comfortable... can't tell if there are any contractions but she keeps moving so maybe...

are you heading out there Mary?


----------



## cassie

I see you Mary!! she is foaling! definite contractions!! safe foaling Toffee and Mary!!!! come on girl you can do it!


----------



## cassie

I see baby!!!! I see black and I see white!! YAY Toffee and Mary! big congratulations to everyone!!!

Happy birthday little baby!


----------



## Becky

Congratulations!!! I just missed it, but I can see a baby in the stall!!!!!!!!


----------



## MeganH

Congrats!!!!!


----------



## cassie

white on the legs and on the face



I think I'm going to like this baby too!!! hehe! good job all around,

I see pics being taken can't wait to see them, and find out if its a filly or colt.


----------



## cassie

I see you swapping halters and equipages good idea! we are now ready for Sox


----------



## targetsmom

This is the way it is SUPPOSED to go, right??? Thanks all!! A long legged bay pinto colt with his mother's blue eyes!!! I think he is already bigger than Bunny, but he sure cooked long enough!! We are thrilled with him.


----------



## Becky

Yea! Yes, that's the way it's supposed to go! He sounds wonderful. Can't wait to see pictures!


----------



## little lady

Congrats! He has legs that go on forever!!


----------



## targetsmom

here is a quick pic - he is HUGE - 8.5" cannon bone...


----------



## cassie

YAY congrats on your gorgeous new baby boy!!! he looks lovely!! and wow very tall! and Toffee looks great!

congrats Mary!!

2 safe arrivals one more to go!!  come on Sox!

Toffee's little baby just tried to have a little drink, Toffee is so good standing for him! good mummy Toffee!


----------



## Charlotte

WHOOPEEEEE	And I was out in the barn cleaning MY mares stalls and didn't get to watch. Darn. It sounds like a wonderful NORMAL delivery! Congratulations Mary and Toffee!!!!!!!!!! I'm so excited for you!!!!!!!!


Did I say? I LOVE his face marking and blue eyes!

Diane, a lucky guess it was. I'm in a quandry over my two so I know 'nuthin'!

And Cassie did a really GOOD JOB of watching and reporting!


----------



## targetsmom

Toffee is being a good mom but back to her not-very-trusting ways. Foal has passed meconium (as soon as he saw the enema coming) and nursed. Toffee passed the placenta within 10 minutes or so of foaling. Towels are in the washer so we hope Sox waits just until they are dry so we don't have to use good towels!!

We called the vet and he will come by tomorrow to check IgG etc.

And congrats to Charlotte on guessing who would go next. Now, can you tell us when Sox will foal? She is at 315 days which is when Mira foaled.


----------



## Becky

Diane, I'm always amazed that a foal can be born, up and walking within an hour and running and bucking in the following hour! What other animal can do that?

He's certainly going to test his moms' patience!


----------



## targetsmom

Just wanted to point out that all my worry about the Equipage was misplaced because Toffee NEVER SET OFF THE PAGER!! She foaled without going down flat!!! No one called either - it was just chance that I was working and watching, and noticed the same things Cassie did. I am so glad Cassie was watching though, because she made sure I was aware of what was going on and then I abruptly stopped work and went out to investigate. Found foaling in progress...


----------



## targetsmom

here is another pic. There are more on my FB page put there by Stephanie.

https://www.facebook...100000858077660


----------



## HGFarm

Dang I missed it.. look how cute he is!!! What a nice baby and SO glad all went well. What a great bunch of people here watching so diligently! Bless you 'mare-starers'!!


----------



## StarRidgeAcres

Congratulations Mary!!! You did it! What matters is that you WERE watching and she foaled succesfully and you have a beautiful, healthy and GORGEOUS blue-eyed boy that will be snactched up immediately!!!! So excited for you!!!


----------



## cassie

Charlotte said:


> WHOOPEEEEE	And I was out in the barn cleaning MY mares stalls and didn't get to watch. Darn. It sounds like a wonderful NORMAL delivery! Congratulations Mary and Toffee!!!!!!!!!! I'm so excited for you!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> Did I say? I LOVE his face marking and blue eyes!
> 
> Diane, a lucky guess it was. I'm in a quandry over my two so I know 'nuthin'!
> 
> And Cassie did a really GOOD JOB of watching and reporting!


Thank you Carlotte



glad I was there to watch and help hehe yes good work on guessing Toffee to go first



she was so restless last night I didn't think it could be long... but with Sox not ever showing any signs I thought she would go first... I'm just glad Mary has a gorgeous little colt and both baby and mum are healthy and that we were able to watch







Castle Rock Miniatures said:


> One of God's miracles for flight animals!! He really does have some wonderful plans!!


Amen to that my friend!



targetsmom said:


> Just wanted to point out that all my worry about the Equipage was misplaced because Toffee NEVER SET OFF THE PAGER!! She foaled without going down flat!!! No one called either - it was just chance that I was working and watching, and noticed the same things Cassie did. I am so glad Cassie was watching though, because she made sure I was aware of what was going on and then I abruptly stopped work and went out to investigate. Found foaling in progress...


your welcome Mary, I was watching her really close when she was going up and down so much, which is why I checked to make sure you were around... if you hadn't of posted I would have called... (though its very expensive for me to call the other side of the world hehe but I would of for a mare foaling ) thank you so much for letting us into your barn and watching your gorgeous girls and now little man for you!  you can be sure we will be here for Sox as well







targetsmom said:


> here is another pic. There are more on my FB page put there by Stephanie.
> 
> https://www.facebook...100000858077660


oh my! he is SO handsome!!! Bunny sure has a very handsome companion 

now its Sox's turn and we want a hatrick you know three healthy foals



I was just out with my horses just then was thinking of washing Suzie and Finn's tails (mud is a horrid thing!) then I saw a dark cloud coming across so I started putting Smartie's rain rug on him just in case. just got it over his body and it started POURING with rain LOL he is nice and dry



but I am very wet LOL





but I am back inside and watching these gorgeous girls like I should be hehe

he is already running and bucking around hehe and poor Toffee tries to follow him everywhere! Mary can we see a video on his first adventure out please?


----------



## Sandy B

Congrats!!!! What a gorgeous pinto colt! I LOVE his face markings!


----------



## Eagle

Oh Mary, I am so excited



I have goose pimples just looking at him



2 babies safely on the floor and stunning ones too. 1 more to go and we can all chill





Cassie thank you my friend for texting me that Toffee was foaling.





1.50am and all is quiet


----------



## bannerminis

Congrats Mary on your gorgeous colt. Of course she waited till I was zzzzzz LOL Although I did wake and tune in and saw you taking pics and he was up on his little legs so I did breath a sigh of relief for you.

Sox is laid down resting. COME ON SOX.





Oh and I wont hesitate in calling if I so much as see her break wind and think she is foaling (just so you are aware LOL)

Numbers are in and finger hovering the call button LOL


----------



## Eagle

2.20am Sox is down sternal. Karina are you up yet ????? I need to go and get dressed


----------



## cassie

I'm still here Renee, though I need to feed the ponies soon then head back down to work to do the tills...

Sox still down resting quietly.


----------



## Eagle

ok thanks Cassie, brb


----------



## bannerminis

I am here so go get dressed.


----------



## cassie

you around for a little while Karina? I have to go feed the horses, then finish off at work...





Sox is still resting quietly and bunny wants her mummy to get up so she can get a drink LOL


----------



## Eagle

Thanks, I am off to take Alby to school and then I have to go to the bank real quick. I will posts as soon as I am back


----------



## bannerminis

Yes I am here and going nowhere LOL


----------



## bannerminis

Sox is really getting her rest like Toffee did last night. I cant believe she is still down resting all this time.


----------



## bannerminis

Sox is up an had a waz and now standing quietly


----------



## bannerminis

All quiet and uneventful


----------



## bannerminis

Come on Sox you are odd mare out - you need to join the others and have your foal at foot (not inside)


----------



## bannerminis

Is anyone watching as I need to go out for 15mins to give Rosie her brekkie. I am sure she is wondering where I am LOL.

I got my brekkie ready and now I need to give Rosie her brekkie and then I can come in and enjoy my brown bread and blackcurrant jam with my rather large mug of coffee with frothy milk while watching the ladies play statues


----------



## Eagle

I am here


----------



## bannerminis

Oh great now Rosie can have brekkie LOL


----------



## AnnaC

At last I've managed to get to get time on the computer - moved horses around yesterday and split some of them up, woke up early this morning to the sounds of squeaks and squeals from across the fields. Spent the last two hours checking everyone and walking all the fences- nothing wrong so guess it was just a minor domestic amongst friends.

I have dashed in a few times to tune in and saw Toffee's beautiful little colt - MANY CONGRATULATIONS Mary and well done Toffee, he certainly is a WOW!! little fella and well worth waiting for.





And well done Cassie for being on the ball!!

Fingers cross for Sox - sorry off now to do normal morning work.


----------



## Eagle

4.40am sox has just gone down sternal. Little boy has just pooped





5.20am and Sox is up and back in her favourite corner


----------



## cassie

5:41am all is quiet for all girls and boy



thanks karina 

off to get a shower but I have the camera up. just won't be posting too much, I am going to try washing my hair myself since my hands are getting better YAY!!!!


----------



## AnnaC

5.50am and Sox hoovering quietly.


----------



## bannerminis

Ok sorry for not posting but I was watching but the phone rang and then I had a visitor so the cam was up but couldnt post LOL.

I have to sign off now for a while but I am sure the ladies are only counting down till brekkie


----------



## targetsmom

Thank you all!! I am up (barely) and will be out to feed very soon.


----------



## Eagle

I am still here for an hour Karina. Have a good day!


----------



## Eagle

7.10am and all is quiet, the babies have been happily playing and the girls are waiting for breakfast. I will be signing out shortly.

Mary I hope you got plenty of rest and Have a good day



Congrats again


----------



## bannerminis

I am back and here for another 20 mins before school run.

Although it looks like there is plenty of activity in the stables as its brekkie time


----------



## LittleBittyBritches

Congrats on Toffe's colt. Good job Cassie! Glad everything worked out. And Cassie glad you are doing a little better. Now on with Sox.


----------



## targetsmom

Sox is in the backyard now where we can keep a better eye on her. Opened the door to Toffee's stall and she didn't want to come out. Not sure if she is just being protective or is just not trusting anyone. Will try later after the vet comes. New photos on Facebook: I will keep adding to this so check back.

https://www.facebook...=1&l=5dce6cc92e


----------



## Eagle

Sounds like fun Diane. Have a great time.


----------



## targetsmom

Well, I doubt that you are much - if any - older than I am Diane, but that link should work for ANYONE - you don't need to be on FB!! Try it, you might like it!

(I just reached my "full retirement age" last week).


----------



## bannerminis

Is Sox rolling up a storm today like Toffee did yesterday??

Fingers crossed your final baby will be ready to arrive tonight.


----------



## sar09006

Hi

Sorry if I mess up posting. Just learning system.

Here are some pictures of Toffee last night with colt. (also buckshot in window)

Steph


----------



## Eagle

Hello Steph and Welcome to the Nutty Nursery. Thanks for the great pics



He is adorable! Last night he was charging around the stall and he has the most adorable canter


----------



## sar09006

couple videos last night:


----------



## sar09006

Hi

By the time I got home to show my mother the video he was cantering around stall and didn't believe me he was brand new!

and can't forget Bunny







(Rusty, Princess, and Tafe on other side of fence.)


----------



## MeganH

Thanks for the photos and videos! He is a cutie! And love how daddy watches from his window lol


----------



## targetsmom

Just came in from their first outing... pics to follow. Bunny was SO excited to see him through the fence.

Sox was grazing on the front lawn, has not done any rolling today.


----------



## bannerminis

What a beautiful boy and love colour and long legs. He really was well cooked. And the beautiful Bunny what a little spitfire she is too.


----------



## Eagle

mary was Ruby the mare that was having aggression problems?


----------



## targetsmom

Yes, that was Ruby.. treated with hormones, tested for a ton of things, treated for ulcers, treated for Lyme and then finally Bonnie Fogg says she had a sinus infection so we treated her with SMZ and she seems better. Thank you Bonnie!!!


----------



## Eagle

wow, spooky stuff! I am so glad she is on the mend


----------



## palsminihorses

Congratulations on your new colt! Nice markings!


----------



## targetsmom

I just posted new photos of "Clyde" on my FB page but will try to post a couple here.

Note the size difference between Bunny and Clyde ...


----------



## sar09006

Clyde is what like 2 or 3 inches taller than her besides probably having 5 or 10 lbs on her?


----------



## Eagle

Oh wow Clyde is on stilts.



i love his name Mary.


----------



## bannerminis

Clyde is just stunning and he does look like he is on stilts LOL


----------



## bannerminis

I see sox is back in. Can you update us on how she is and if we all need to be on High Alert - well more then normal LOL


----------



## targetsmom

Question for the watchers: Would it be easier for you to watch Sox if we shut down the other cams and she goes "full screen"? And then we put everything back as soon as she foals??? Or would you rather be able to see the foals too, while you watch??? Hopefully it won't be for too long. Notice that we put her in her stall already tonight to make it easier for us to watch!

Her udder is still full and tight.. no sign of rolling, but then I have never seen her roll before foaling. I do feel she is close because up until yesterday I thought she would foal before Toffee. Sox has been soft near the tailhead for several days, and remember that "V"??? We watched her like a hawk all day - literally never letting her out of our sight. We wouldn't do that if we didn't think she was real close.


----------



## Eagle

I am off to bed cos I don't feel well, see you in the morning Karina. I am sending prayers Mary in case Sox foals before I wake


----------



## Eagle

I love watching the foals play but perhaps it would be a good idea to have Sox full screen until she foals, it does make watching easier on the eyes.


----------



## bannerminis

I would go full screen for Sox as she stands up under the timer and sometimes its hard to see what she is at so full screen would be great. I do love watching the babies frolicking but think its important to get Sox baby out safe and sound.

Renee I hope you feel better in the morning and get a good nights sleep.

I will be up for another hr or two and then off to bed to kick off again at 7am so 2am your time.

Oh and is this why the cams off because you are going full screen?


----------



## bannerminis

Oh I see its back on - panic over LOL


----------



## targetsmom

Good point about them hiding under the numbers. We will put Sox on full screen for tonight and then we can also leave some of the barn lights off!


----------



## AnnaC

The videos are brilliant - thank you Steph! I can't believe how much bigger Clyde is than sweet little Bunny (Bunny and Clyde - love it Mary LOL!!)

Much as I love seeing the babies, it would be easier to focus on Sox with her on full screen. After all, she is the important one right now and when she spends so much time up in the top corner of the cam, right under the 'clock', it is so difficult to see what she is doing.

I will be up for the next hour or so, and then again around 3am so will do my best to keep watching. Sox is going to have a lovely little baby this year if us watchers can help make it happen.






Hope you feel bette tomorrow Renee. xx


----------



## chandab

Congrats! Both are too cute.


----------



## bannerminis

Ok I see we have gone full screen for sox but is there anyway we can get rid of the two small blue screens as it covers up a lot of are in case Miss Sox decided to settle in there.

Ok screen gone blank again so maybe you are fixing it LOL


----------



## bannerminis

Yippee now we can see you. There is no hiding your body language now Sox


----------



## AnnaC

Looks great Mary - very clear now! I see that her hay has just arrived, so that might keep her busy for a while.

I'm signing off now - catch you all in the early hours. Good luck if a new little person makes it's appearance before I get back.


----------



## bannerminis

I am off to my bed now. Best of luck if she foals while I am asleep which she probably will as this has been the trend for most of the mares. They wait till I go to bed LOL LOL


----------



## cassie

Morning all



signing on for the evening watch





I LOVE seeing Sox on the BIG SCREEN hehe! no hiding a baby on us tonight miss Sox



Thank you so much Mary definitley easier to see if she decides to sneak anything on us 

the videos and pics are awesome, I love them both so lovely! can't wait to see what Sox has hehe.

Love Clyd'es name, suits him very well.

Sox has been doing alot of tail swishing and a little pacing so far.... no playing statue as normal... maybe this will be the only signs we see...I have written down both numbers with the international code, hope I have got it right... Mary which number is best to ring again? sorry I know it has been posted before but thats alot of pages ago LOL

I am watching, I really hope she foals tonight, as its the weekend tomorrow and harder for me to watch...





Is Sox your last mare to foal this season?


----------



## targetsmom

The 370 number is the land line and the 614 number is the cell, so the 614 is probably better to use since we might be outside. Hopefully Sox lies flat and the alarm goes off and you can see us in or outside the stall. When my vet was here today taking blood for Clyde's IgG, we let him know we had another one ready any time but hope we don't have to call him.


----------



## cassie

targetsmom said:


> The 370 number is the land line and the 614 number is the cell, so the 614 is probably better to use since we might be outside. Hopefully Sox lies flat and the alarm goes off and you can see us in or outside the stall. When my vet was here today taking blood for Clyde's IgG, we let him know we had another one ready any time but hope we don't have to call him.


ok thanks, number is circled and we are ready



come on Sox.

she is calmly grazing her stable at the moment.

I really hope she lies flat for you as well! we want healthy baby number three miss Sox!


----------



## cassie

Mary are you up watching still? Diane are you around?

I have to go do the banking for work and want to make sure someone is watching Sox for me first... will check on marestare before I go...


----------



## cassie

Thanks Diane



I'll step out for a bit then, might be gone an hour or two but will post when I'm back on board





safe foaling if she goes while I'm not here


----------



## targetsmom

We are still up - as a matter of fact we just came in from feeding their bed time snack. Can you say "spoiled"??? I did check Sox's udder and was not able to get any milk. Have no idea what that means because the udder is nice and tight, but maybe she isn't quite ready. Or I am just overtired??? By contrast the last couple of times I checked Toffee before she foaled I was getting milk when I just touched the teat. PH never dropped and it never got really sticky though.


----------



## Sandy B

Come on girl!! Now is the perfect time to give that lil one up!!


----------



## sar09006

I have been watching most of the evening instead of doing my project... I was showing pictures of Clyde in my reproduction class. Since the class is at 8am it is early enough in the morning to see all on cam. He had class make bets on when she would foal. (get 2 points on final if right)

Sox has just been standing in her corner.



Hope she foals soon so that I have another reason to be at the farm instead of doing school work.


----------



## cassie

yeah jsut got back Diane



I see Sox waited for me good girl





ready and watching I have my lunch of avocado and corn beef and ready to go


----------



## cassie

ok thanks for the update and for watching for me





I'm here watching very closely


----------



## cassie

Sox down sternal resting quietly 12:56am


----------



## AnnaC

Morning Casse! Couldn't sleep so been watching Sox and the others for the last two hours. Now 6am here so am going to try to get a short snooze else I will 'fade' during the day LOL!!

1am and Sox down sternal and resting quietly.


----------



## AnnaC

Oh and pop over to Sunny's thread - SHE'S FOALED!!!!


----------



## cassie

Morning Anna, goodness you are up early!! yes get some more sleep I am here for the next two hours and then I'll be watching on and off






nice big rest for Sox she has just gotten up at 1:26am bit of tail swishing and tummy kicking and now back in her corner. now just moved a few steps and all is still again LOL everything is quiet.

now time to peek at Sunny's new foal!


----------



## Eagle

1.56am Morning Ladies


----------



## Eagle

Cassie, Karina are you watching ? I need to take Alby to school


----------



## bannerminis

I am here so off to school hope you are feeling better today


----------



## Eagle

Great Thanks Karina



be back asap


----------



## bannerminis

Sox not looking overly comfy with lots of weight shifting and the odd glare at her belly but otherwise just stood in her usual spot


----------



## cassie

hi girls, sorry I'm here watching LOL got on a roll with ringing naughty customers so I wasn't checking on here sorry. lol

I'll be here for another hour and then home to feed have a leading lesson with Finn the back inside (it gets so dark so early now



) will be home all night so can watch for a bit longer then normal





she has been as quiet as normal tonight.

How are you feeling today Renee? hope your feeling better


----------



## bannerminis

Sox has just laid down for a little rest


----------



## cassie

yep lol was just about to post the same thing Karina hehe





how are you this morning?


----------



## Eagle

i am back



I still have a stinking cold Cassie and it is irritating my asthma so I have to take it easy


----------



## Eagle

I keep loosing connection with Mary's cam



is anyone else having problems??


----------



## cassie

Eagle said:


> i am back
> 
> 
> 
> I still have a stinking cold Cassie and it is irritating my asthma so I have to take it easy


eww yuck! go away cold and asthma!! hope your feeling better soon Renee! how horrible!



Eagle said:


> I keep loosing connection with Mary's cam
> 
> 
> 
> is anyone else having problems??


its been fine for me all day



wonder why yours is going down





we have finished the tills early tonight so I have enough light to do a leading lesson with Finn yippee!!

won't be around for about an hour or two but will have her up on my laptop and when I'm inside I'll be watching


----------



## Eagle

I rebooted my pc and it seems better.

3.25am and Sox went out flat for a few minutes


----------



## targetsmom

And the pager works!!! Woke us up when she went flat and I have been reading all your comments so watching her for now.

Went out to check and respiration seems a bit fast but we decided to watch from house because she is so sneaky and mihgt wait until we leave anyway!

Had to stop to see Clyde & then Bunny whinnied so had to see her too!


----------



## bannerminis

She was looking like she was on high alert there but otherwise standing quietly


----------



## bannerminis

Sox is back to eating again so all quiet


----------



## targetsmom

And I wonder if that is because we went out to check on her? I swear she really wants to foal when our backs are turned!!!


----------



## Eagle

Buttons is foaling at Maple


----------



## cassie

targetsmom said:


> And the pager works!!! Woke us up when she went flat and I have been reading all your comments so watching her for now.
> 
> Went out to check and respiration seems a bit fast but we decided to watch from house because she is so sneaky and mihgt wait until we leave anyway!
> 
> Had to stop to see Clyde & then Bunny whinnied so had to see her too!


yay so glad to hear the pager works!! she has been acting a little odd... I just came back in to check on her... about to put the ponies to bed so will be back again shortly.

naw how cute!!! Bunny is the sweetest little thing! and Clyde is just gorgeous!

just pulled buttons up and I see a lovely little dark foal


----------



## targetsmom

Yep, I had to go check on Buttons too! That looked nice and easy....


----------



## Eagle

sox looks relaxed enough at the moment. I am so glad that the pager works




try and get some sleep Mary


----------



## Eagle

Karina are you watching?, Matteo's school has just phoned and I have to go and pick him up


----------



## bannerminis

I gave Rosie breakfast and was going to muck out but I can do that later so Yes I am watching


----------



## Eagle

thanks


----------



## bannerminis

Sox has laid down again but she looks quiet. She is definitely getting her rest in before foaling


----------



## cassie

I'm here if you want to muck out your stables Karina



Dinner isn't ready yet and I'm tidying up my room.

Sox looks comfy resting sternally at the moment





Renee I hope Matteo is alright ...


----------



## bannerminis

Oh I have the coffee on and decided to have brekkie instead. Thanks Cassie.

I only have Rosie in at the moment so only one stable to muck out


----------



## bannerminis

She is up now had a stretch went to the bathroom and had a waz and now back to the hay but decided to do some butt rubbing


----------



## cassie

no worries Karina. yep she is grazing her stable at the moment. 5:12am I'm signing off for a bit now... I have her up but won't be watching all the time. will be checking in now and again... I'm going to do some Zumba! hehe


----------



## bannerminis

All quiet with Sox and she is dozing in her favorite corner


----------



## Eagle

I am back and the sun is nearly up so I guess we are another day closer


----------



## bannerminis

Yeah all is quiet.

I am going to have to sign off now from watching the ladies and I have some errands to do today but everyone is looking quiet right now


----------



## Eagle

Have a great day


----------



## cassie

see ya Karina





Sox is doing a little butt rubbing now back to grazing.

I have just done 45 min of zumba hehe yeah! now off to get a shower and head to bed...

if sox decides to foal while I'm sleeping safe foaling!

otherwise I will try have her up as much as possible tomorrow...

will check back in before I head to bed.

Morning Mary


----------



## cassie

6:59am Sox is grazing her stable still... I am headed to bed Night/ Day all


----------



## Eagle

night Cassie



7.00am so I am signing out now too. Have a great day all


----------



## targetsmom

She has foaled in the morning in the past..... and she did seem pretty restless last night. Not like Toffee, but restless for her, and she did lie out flat and let us know the alarm works!


----------



## sar09006

Maybe she is waiting for me like Mira tried to do lol. I better hurry and get there.





(I wrote on my card to foal anytime she wants as long as I can be there, my professor is going with the 330 day idea and picked the final date of early morning of Tuesday May 1st. If she foals on that morning before the final no one has to take the final. He laughed when I told him, I pray it won't be that long.)


----------



## AnnaC

Friendshave arrived to help with the hoovering. LOL!! Well another night passes - cant be much longer now. Glad that pager is working Mary!


----------



## targetsmom

She is in the backyard, Toffee and Clyde are in small pasture next to her and Mira and Bunny are in sand ring (with hay) next to them! Lots of photos taken. Oh, and Ruby is in the big pasture next to both Sox and Toffee. And Buckshot is where he can watch both of his foals - how cool is that? (With 2 fences in between).


----------



## Eagle

One big happy family, Perfect!


----------



## targetsmom

Please bear with us as we try something with the camera. Sox is hanging out where she or Toffee used to, which is now right outside Toffee & Clyde's stall. It is about the only place where we can't see her from the house or the camera, so we are about to ROTATE THE CAMERA TEMPORARILY TO VIEW THAT AREA. We plan to do this without unhooking anything, so it might take awhile to get it right and of course we need to rotate it back again at night. It should work, because that was exactly how we got the cam the way it is now, from it's original view of the area outside.

Then for your reward I have some pics from this morning to download and then I am taking a NAP.

Photos: Clyde at 2 days






Checking out his older sister....






Watching Sox:






Being entertained by Bunny... who was practicing pivoting in the dish


----------



## Eagle

we have a great view of outside, it's a shame that Sox isn't there now


----------



## targetsmom

LOL - she is in the backyard (where her photo was taken) trying to squeeze through our vinyl fence into the big pasture. i don't think she and baby will fit though!!!


----------



## Eagle

I am so hoping she goes this evening cos the weekend is here for me nearly and the kids are home to annoy and disturb my watching


----------



## Eagle

I have sent Mary a text message.


----------



## AnnaC

Still no cam for me either - hope everything is ok and it it just that they are moving it about to follow Sox?


----------



## Eagle

I am a bit worried, I sent a message but haven't heard back, do you think we should call.



that all is well


----------



## Eagle

On MS Laurie said she has called both numbers and left messages.


----------



## targetsmom

Thanks guys - we were outside and just got messages. Have NO idea what the problem is but are working on it!!! Can see Sox anyway and she is fine!!!

THANK YOU SO MUCH EVERYONE - we found the problem and are back up!!!


----------



## AnnaC

I think we should leave it Renee, if something has happened then they probably have their hands full and may need their phones for other uses. I'm sure with Mary watching Sox so closely she will be right there with her, and I'm sure she either knows the cam is down or will find out soon from the messages already sent.

Think we should just start praying that all is well!


----------



## Eagle

Mary, phewwwwww thank goodness! I was working up a sweat


----------



## AnnaC

Oh thank goodness you responded Mary!! We were beginning to worry and really did not know what to do for the best! Thank goodness all is well.


----------



## targetsmom

Also have no idea why my phone didn't let me know I was getting text messages, except for the fact I don't "DO" text messages so don't know what it would do??? Phone was in my pocket and charged and shows one missed call.


----------



## Eagle

Oh well, at least we know not to text you anymore. Lol


----------



## cassie

Morning all



just a quick check in before I go feed my horses and let them out



I see sox hasn't foaled yet... I'll try to watch as much as I can to help out. Those pics are adorable, what do you think Clyde will be? Sabino maybe? It's so fascinating how the foal gets the different colors in different places and different shapes it amazes me, I was looking at sox's markings on her back they are so cool its amazing what God can do! He is the best artist! =D anyway going to feed the horses before I get in trouble lol be back soon


----------



## cassie

I see you out there checking udders Mary, any milk? How is she looking?


----------



## targetsmom

Sox's udder is still firm, nipples are full but it is very hard to get milk. The tiny bit that I did get seems very sticky though!

Some photos and videos that I just got around to uploading. Most are from today but I think the video of Bunny is from yesterday.

Bunny:

http://s84.photobucket.com/albums/k29/targetsmom/?action=view&current=P1040898.mp4

Toffee and Clyde : there are actually 3 sets of these and this is just the first one. We are hoping Clyde moves like his dam!!

http://s84.photobucket.com/albums/k29/targetsmom/?action=view&current=P1040948.mp4

http://s84.photobucket.com/albums/k29/targetsmom/?action=view&current=P1040949.mp4

Bunny:






Cropped photo of Toffee & Clyde:


----------



## cassie

Goodness what lovely movement they all have! Toffee is just gorgeous! And Clyde is the image of his mum!

I absoloutly love that pic of toffee and Clyde! Adorable!

Thanks for sharing Mary



will be watching sox as much as I can for you


----------



## Sandy B

Bunny and Clyde are just beautiful!! You must be walking on air with excitement? I am so happy for you and can not wait to see what Sox's gives you!


----------



## cassie

Sox down sternal resting comfortably...11:42pm


----------



## cassie

Sox back up a little tail swishing and grazing her stable. all is quiet. 11:59pm


----------



## cassie

butt pressing at 12:09am and more walking and tail swishing... she is more active tonight then she has been this last week...


----------



## targetsmom

While I had a little nap, hubby has been watching and thinking the same things. Glad I had some sleep anyway..... Let's hope she doesn't wait until the 4-H meeting this afternoon - when we might have a t-storm too.

And, yes, Sandy, we are thrilled with both babies so far, and that both are PINTOS!!! Some of the 4-Hers will be seeing them for the first time today. Bunny is already a 4-Her's dream - she almost sat in someone's lap today while Mira was eating. Mira is a great mom when it comes to this - Toffee will be a bit more difficult, or more of a challenge anyway, but not impossible. I hope you and Gracie have one to play with SOON!!


----------



## cassie

she has just gone down sternal...

and I agree Diane, not her usual self...

I hope your 4H meeting goes well today Mary




I bet the kids will love the new foals <3


----------



## cassie

back up 2:16am


----------



## Eagle

Morning Cassie


----------



## cassie

Good morning Renee





how are you feeling today? hope your feeling better!



how is miss pregnant Izzy? not long to go now!!


----------



## Eagle

Hi Cassie, I feel better today thanks plus the sun has come out finally



Izzy is fine too thanks, she is getting big bless her, I will go and take a pic whilst she is asleep on the sofa



Hubby should be back today so she won't be happy cos she has been sleeping on the bed with me





2.26am Sox is stood in the top right corner which isn't like her. hhhmmmm


----------



## cassie

yeah it is an unsual spot to stand...

glad your feeling better now and the sun is out YAY!!!



yeah can't wait to see her



have you felt the puppies move? its sometimes not easy to feel... but you might be able to feel something



oh poor pregnant mumma, having to give up the bed for the hubby... what is this world coming to



hehe, thats good that hubby should be home today. will he be around for when Britt and Odette foal? he has been away working hasn't he?


----------



## Eagle

I will post on Odette's thread as not to invade Mary's


----------



## AnnaC

Morning Cassie and Renee! Glad you are feeling a bit better Renee and that Izzy is doing well.

3.05am and Sox in her corner, but seems to be doing a lot of 'chewing' - not that clear to see on the cam?


----------



## Eagle

Morning Anna, how are you today?

3.13am and Sox is back in the "new" corner


----------



## cassie

3:30am Sox is back down sternal... she sure has been up and down alot tonight...

Morning Anna


----------



## Eagle

Yep, she isn't her usual self


----------



## AnnaC

She certainly doesn't look very comfortable does she? 3.40am and down sternal again.


----------



## targetsmom

I thought sure there was going to be action when she got up just now - I ran back in to get a sweatshirt.


----------



## Eagle

she went out flat for a while too but soon got up


----------



## Eagle

Oh Mary are you still up?? you will be worn out but I totally understand, I will be the same.


----------



## targetsmom

Yes, the alarm was what sent us racing to the barn, but then.... nothing...... yet....


----------



## Eagle

great, so it works






she is acting weird so I think that is a good sign


----------



## targetsmom

I slept for a couple of hours (while Gary was up) and then haven't been able to. I have developed an even greater respect for firefighters this month - how do they do that every night - try to sleep knowing they might wake up to an alarm with a life or death situation waiting for them??


----------



## Eagle

Gosh, your lack of sleep is giving you deep thoughts



I have a couple of fire fighter friends and they seem to get used to it but they deserve our respect for what they do


----------



## targetsmom

I am going to try to get some more sleep - or at least rest the body...


----------



## bannerminis

Sorry I havent posted but I have been watching and Sox is a lot more active tonight and not always in her usual corner.

I have to feed Rosie and sort out kiddies but the cam is up and I am keeping an eye. Fingers crossed she might foal tonight and then you can sleep the sleep of Kings


----------



## AnnaC

Well something is certainly going on with her, I think (hope) we might see a foal by morning?


----------



## Eagle

I have to pop out but I asked Liz of Lady K and Wycherie from MS to watch her.


----------



## cassie

I am here for a bit longer, then I have to sign off



was hoping to see Sox's baby by now...



and I won't be able to watch tomorrow we are going to EFA Horse of the year show tomorrow.



should be awesome. but I won't be able to watch



sorry Mary. If she holds out one more night (I know you don't want her to and she prob won't) but I'll be able to watch again then hehe


----------



## bannerminis

I am having my brekkie so will be here for about an hr before I have to start scrubbing kids.


----------



## bannerminis

Poor Sox - she looks like she wants to lie down and then changes her mind.


----------



## bannerminis

Big stretch like she was taking a bow and now back in her favorite corner


----------



## Eagle

she sure looks uncomfy tonight


----------



## bannerminis

Poor Sox she is creeping around the stable hoping to find a spot she can rest in but its not working for her. I even think she looks tired.

Come on Sox have the baby and then you sleep all you like


----------



## Eagle

I think she might be planning on a daytime foaling


----------



## bannerminis

I was just thinking the same thing as she is probably now waiting to have breakfast first


----------



## Eagle

she sure looks to be in the early stages of lab...... no best not say it


----------



## bannerminis

Yes Renee its not the L word but she is in the early stages of waiting for her breakfast


----------



## Eagle




----------



## bannerminis

Well I have to sign off now and go wash my kids.

Mary I hope you got some rest and maybe Sox is waiting to foal during the day so you can sleep tonight


----------



## Eagle

Karina, have a great day


----------



## targetsmom

Hi all - As you may have noticed, we took Sox out of her stall so I could clean it, and put her in the backyard where she has been for several days. By the time I was done cleaning she was by the gate wanting to come in, so she is back in her stall until she gives us some other signal. Or better yet, until she foals!!! I think I need to borrow the rules that Heather used for Raven!!

Bunny and Clyde are out again but not together. Toffee clearly isn't ready yet for mixed turnout, but Mira was whinnying like she is ready to get back with her friend. And Bunny seems to want to be everyone's friend - equine or human. Again, we will let them tell us when they are ready. I expect at least another week. We are expecting heavy rain for the next few days so it certainly won't be then.


----------



## sar09006

Come on Sox you can do it. Lay down start pushing a little and Mary will help you. Then you all can have a nap till lots a little children come with their parents for 4-H meeting.


----------



## targetsmom

Maybe she is waiting for you Steph??? Stalls are all done - it's safe to come over LOL!

So glad I got that drive in with Princess yesterday!! (in my spare time). Sure wouldn't happen today or the next few days with all that rain predicted.


----------



## sar09006

maybe she wants to be like Mira and foal as I am arriving so you think I am the vet.





i have been watching her all morning as I am planting flowers around the house.

Sox please foal so I have a really really good reason to stop planting flowers!


----------



## AnnaC

Well she didn't foal last night as I thought she might. Perhaps she is waiting for the 4 H kiddies this afternoon? Or perhaps this evening when all is quiet again - hummmm that sounds like a good idea to me!


----------



## targetsmom

For the record, the 4-Hers will be here from 2:30-4 PM - that is, arriving in 1 1 /2 hours time.


----------



## StarRidgeAcres

Clyde is just gorgeous!!!



Eagle said:


> Oh wow Clyde is on stilts.
> 
> 
> 
> i love his name Mary.





bannerminis said:


> Clyde is just stunning and he does look like he is on stilts LOL


It's humorous to me that you ladies would say he looks like he's on stilts because Clyde has a half brother at my farm whose barn name is...wait for it... Stilts!!

Stilts was born in 2009. His sire is "Junior" aka Little Kings Little Bukeroo, a 29" Buckeroo son. The moment Toffee plopped that baby out I just stood there with my mouth open because I'd never seen such LEGS! I was in shock! So, of course I measure the poor thing before he's even stood for the first time. (Note to self: You can't measure foals before they've stood and walked around because their joints are all loosey goosey and will measure much longer than what they really are!) So, I measure and get 9.75" from knee to coronary band! I about had a CORONARY!!! I quickly do the math and I get a projected height of 40 INCHES!!! I about died! So instantly he became known as "Stilts."

Stilts still lives here and has turned into a most beautiful, refined (almost too refined, if that's possible) young stallion! He's a true red roan (almost white on his butt), GORGEOUS head with a blaze, tiny muzzle, beautiful eyes and totally sweet expression. He's almost feminine looking, if that even makes sense. He's 3 this year and he measures about 35.5". So, no where near the 40" I thought I was going to get, but still way taller than I have in my breeding program. He's just so beautiful and moves like such a dream, that I kind of like having him around!lol I've often thought about training him to drive, but then I look at how fine boned his legs are and wonder if he's just too refined for it. Who knows. But I thought I'd share my "Stilts" story since she's had another leggy foal.

Mary, how tall is taffy these days?


----------



## bannerminis

I just went and had a look at Stilts and he really does have some super long refined legs.

I think he would be a super driving horse and now he is 3 he could do the ground work but maybe not get hitched for another yr or so.

He is beautiful and would look very flashy under harness.

Amazing to see foals born with such long legs for their small size.


----------



## Eagle

oh so now we NEED to see a pic of Stilts


----------



## targetsmom

The 4-Hers just left so no foaling during the meeting. Both foals were of course a huge hit, and everyone got to pet Bunny, sometimes several at a time. She will be totally spoiled and she isn't even 2 weeks old yet.

Thanks for that information Parmela and the compliment on Clyde. Maybe he won't be as big as I think but we aren't really that concerned because I think he will make an awesome driving horse! Of course I remember Stilts because it was his foal photo that brought Toffee to my attention and then into our barn a year later. Taffy was 31" when we measured her this spring at 2. She is just great with the 4-Hers.


----------



## StarRidgeAcres

So Taffy is of normal height then?





Ok, you ladies talked me into it. No critiquing as I literally just walked outside and snapped some pics. No brushing, no posing, no nothing! Just minis in molting season!lol

Here are a couple of Stilts today:


----------



## Eagle

Wow those sure are long legs! He is gorgeous Parmela and he has such a sweet face


----------



## bannerminis

He has matured into a beautiful boy and still has the stilts I mean Legs LOL


----------



## StarRidgeAcres

Thanks Ladies!

I can't update my website right now. Actually, haven't been able to in months...long story. But I actually don't have any horses for sale. I've kind of grown fond of the ones I'd listed for sale a long time ago and now they're not really for sale! There are days when I think "I can't take these boys another day!" But then there are days like today when they are so darn loving and just want scratches and cookies...I can't imagine selling them. I have three in particular that are WAY too tall for my breeding program, but I just LOVE looking at them! They are my eye candy.


----------



## StarRidgeAcres

I don't know if Mary posted this pic on the thread or just on FB, but isn't it amazing how his legs are AS LONG AS TOFFEE's in this pic????


----------



## targetsmom

What strikes me about Clyde is that he seems (to me anyway) to be proportioned more like a big horse foal or at least a Shetland. And even if he grows taller than Toffee, which I think he will, he will still be a mini, just B size. I really don't see many mini foals proportioned like he is. Bunny also seems to have long legs for her size, if that makes any sense?? I think it is because in both cases their upper legs are very long. Buckshot also has long legs for his size, which is one of the things I love about him!

The head photo now my FB profile pic, was taken from this shot, and if you think about it, how often can you see a foal's head (at < one day old!!) next to his dam's?


----------



## StarRidgeAcres

targetsmom said:


> What strikes me about Clyde is that he seems (to me anyway) to be proportioned more like a big horse foal or at least a Shetland.


I agree Mary, if you didn't know he was a mini foal, you'd think he was a hackney or riding sized horse foal. And that's a good thing!


----------



## StarRidgeAcres

Ok, this is my last pic...done hijacking Mary's thread!

Mary, when Stilts was born a lot of people saw his pics and said he also looked shetland and not mini.


----------



## AnnaC

That is a really beautiful picture Mary! And I love Stilts Parmela - it seems as though long legs run in the family! And you are quite right Mary, I also thought that Clyde looked very much like a 'big' horse foal. It is quite nomal for big horse foals to be born with the same length of leg as their dams - nature demands it - but mini foals dont always seem to follow this rule, or is it that we just focus on their tiny bodies and actually never really compare the length of their legs to their dams?

But whatever length their legs are is not important in my mind - they are two gorgeous little babies and a delight to watch!


----------



## bannerminis

I always compare length of leg of the foals to their dams as a foals legs dont really grow anymore they just grow into them although someone told me they grow about 10% so if I look at a foals leg length compared to the dams then it does give me a general idea of possible height - not fool proof but still an idea of whats possible


----------



## targetsmom

While I think of it, I pulled some tail hairs from Bunny today (but may add to them tomorrow) to send off for color testing: LWO, splash, agouti and gray. I am sure she is silver, tobiano, and black based (Ee), so not bothering to test for those. If she is splash she must have gotten it from Buckshot, so that will save me having to test him! Some people think she might be silver black although most think silver bay, and of course she could be LWO from Mira and that is always useful to know.


----------



## targetsmom

Point of reference - here is Toffee with the 2010 filly Taffy (now a "normal 31") at about the same age as Clyde:

ETA photos of Max and Bunny with Mira, both at only a few days of age:


----------



## bannerminis

So here we go, its evening time and soon heading into night time. So are we taking bets on if Sox will foal tonight LOL


----------



## Becky

LOL Taking bets on when a mare will foal? LOLOL I might have better luck winning the lottery!






Is there a new picture of Sox' udder?


----------



## targetsmom

Sorry, I am way too tired to take any photos tonight and don't know what we would do different based on them. Unless she decided to regress... I will check at 10PM though, and let you know if there is anything major to report.


----------



## targetsmom

Bed check (after a nice nap): Could not get milk (again) but the udder feels ready to explode, it is so full and tight. Teats are full too. Plus there is a front coming in, I think tonight??? Hope she foals tonight or tomorrow night, because vet is coming Monday for rest of spring shots.


----------



## bannerminis

She does look a lot quieter tonight and has been spending more time back in her favorite corner. I think she is trying to fool us and then try a sneaky foaling, BUT we have eyes at the back of our heads so I am afraid Soxs that is NOT going to work





Oh and as for Bunny I am sticking to my guns. Silver Bay + Splash + Tobiano - NO Grey. I am not sure on the LWO


----------



## bannerminis

Sox is down and resting and has been for a few mins and looks fairly comfy.

I have to go and feed Rosie and all the other animals oops I mean Kids LOL


----------



## targetsmom

I am actually watching now even though she didn't set alarm off. But I may go back to sleep....


----------



## Eagle

nearly 5.00am and all is quiet


----------



## cassie

Just got back from the show and no foal



guess she might be waiting for me to watch her again



or she might foal while I'm asleep lol sorry girls won't be much of a good mare starer tonight, I'm beggered lol we woke up at 4am this morning and haven't stopped lol heading tithe shower now and then to bed! Lol night all

Wave foaling sox if you decide to foal before I wake up


----------



## targetsmom

It is supposed to rain hard today so while Sox is in her stall, we are going to try something new - anything! - to encourage her to foal. Won't affect your view at all, but we will close the bottom of the solid door and remove the stall screen so she will have more privacy. We do that after they foal anyway. I will try to get her out before it gets bad, as I am doing with the mares & foals now. Clyde and Toffee are putting on quite a show.

Some bad kids overnight: Rusty (still considered a kid at 2) had a throatlatch sweat on the floor of his stall while he was still wearing HIS! He must have pulled off Dancer's sweat through the bars in the grill of his stall.

Then I heard buckets being knocked around (common at feeding time of course) and feed Mira to find Bunny with a SOAKING WET rear end. Mira's feed bucket that is next to an almost empty water bucket is also wet.


----------



## sar09006

I was worried you were going to say they all made their stalls look like tornados went through them for me.

Maybe everyone should stop watching for 5 minutes and then she would probably foal because she likes no one to be watching.


----------



## Eagle

I am NOT watching


----------



## targetsmom

Please bear with us as the cam is down for a reason, but NOT SOX. We are back to the quad processor and 3 cams so we can watch Mira. Mira has thumps and a temp of 104 degrees. Vet just left after flushing her uterus (in case that was causing infection, but it looked OK), giving her Banamine to get the fever down and an antibiotic (Exceed (sp?) that will last for 4 days. Looking for suggestions for increasing her calcium as she already gets a supplement that is about 2.5% CA. We will be upping her alfalfa cubes which is what she is eating right now. Prayers wouldn't hurt either... and would be appreciated.


----------



## Eagle

Oh Mary I have no experience but I am praying already that this passes really fast



You gave me a mini heart attack when I pulled the cam up and there was a baby in Sox's stall


----------



## AnnaC

OMG!! Prayers being said for her Mary.


----------



## targetsmom

We will be doing that but I understand that is all for prevention not treatment. I just gave her some Tums and she is eating the alfalfa cubes. And her temp is now "down" to 102.8 from 103.8. She is still "thumping"...


----------



## bannerminis

Oh poor Mira, will be saying prayers for her


----------



## targetsmom

I posted about this on the main forum too, and just added there that I apparently misunderstood him about the IV. He is calling other vets in the area trying to locate the Ca he needs for an IV. He also said the Tums I just gave her can't hurt and might help.


----------



## Sandy B

I am so sorry abut Mira! Poor girl!

Could you guys please educate me on "thumps"?


----------



## palsminihorses

I'm so sorry to hear about Mira. Sending prayers your way!




ray


----------



## Becky

I was just going to ask if your vet IV'd calcium as that is what the vets normally do. It's an electrolyte imbalance. Hopefully, your vet will find what he needs and get it in her.


----------



## Eagle

I have just spoken to my father in law who has had experience with thumps, his vet made him take the foal off the mother until she had started showing signs of improvement due to a IV liquid calcium, apparently nursing makes it worse. He milked one of his other mares to feed the foal. 

I am not sure if this will help but I thought I would mention it.


----------



## targetsmom

By now you have probably noticed that the cams went down.... our power went off briefly and is back on but my computer is still acting odd. I can only reply using "other reply options" for example..

Eagle - Yes, we know that taking Bunny off Mira would help, but wouldn't Mira then dry up and we would have to supplement her or bottle feed her from now on? Or put her on Toffee, who might actually let her nurse as she would let Rusty (Sox's 2010 foal) nurse 2 years ago. I did read that you immediately wean the foal when this happens, but Bunny is only 2 weeks old. We will of course do what we need to.

I did try to take a video of the "thumps" but am not sure if it will show up or not. If it does. I will post, but please be patient.


----------



## Eagle

Mary we will be patient, we are here to help you not cause you any further stress, we are just giving ideas for you to evaluate. Hugs my friend. Whatever you decide we are here for you.


----------



## targetsmom

What if we put a muzzle on Bunny (we have one that might fit) so she couldn't nurse (or as much), left her with Mira, and supplemented her milk with some from Toffee we give her in a bottle??


----------



## Eagle

Yes that could work, it wouldn't hurt to try.


----------



## targetsmom

At least I can reply now...

Just sent hubby to the feed store (Horses & Hounds) that closes at 5 PM for some Calcium pellets. He will probably have to call me when he gets there to figure out which is the best. I may try to put the muzzle on Bunny while he is gone which might be interesting. Bunny learned to drink from a bottle before she figured out the milk bar, so i think that will work. Just don't want to stress either of them more by separating them!

Note to Sox: please hold off just a bit longer........


----------



## Eagle

I am off to bed now, Mira and Bunny will be in my prayers and I will pull them up as soon as i wake.


----------



## MeganH

Prayers!


----------



## AnnaC

Has your vet returned yet with the IV? Everything else you are doing is great and will help, but the IV is the most important thing Mira can have now. I'm suprised that the vet didn't have a supply, but maybe at this time of year they have had a 'run' on it what with calving cows and other breeding livestock. But it is so good that she is eating something and that her temperature has come down.





I would try to get little Bunny muzzled if you can, she may be a bit stressed over it, but it will be less stress on Mira than if you have to take Bunny away.

Still saying prayers and sending healing thoughts for Mira and ((((HUGS)))) for you.


----------



## bannerminis

I see a lot of activity in Miras stable. Hope all is going well.

Sox is quiet and standing in her usual corner. Looks like she is obeying the command to cross her legs LOL


----------



## AnnaC

Is something wrong with Bunny - why are they all crowded round her???


----------



## AnnaC

I thought perhaps they were trying to put the muzzle on - and yes she would still try to nurse, not that nice for poor Mira to get prodded with a muzzle by a hungry foal, but for the best under the circumstances.

Had they not done the IV Diane? Sorry but I had popped over to Delilah's thread to check on progress.

Hopefully all will be well with Mira now and poor Mary can grab a small break and a moment of two to herself.


----------



## AnnaC

Me too!



ray


----------



## targetsmom

The vet was here and gave the Ca IV using syringes, a total of 20 cc very slowly, monitoring her heart rate and stopping half way. You could actually see the thumps slow down and then stop. I just wish he had told us what it was he needed and spent all afternoon looking for (Calcium Gluconate) which we easily found in the Tractor Supply catalog for $5.99 a bottle. There are TWO TRS stores within 15 minutes of us.

You may notice a bandage on Bunny's left front leg now. While the vet we there we noticed her limping and that the leg is bowed, which it was NOT before. He assures us it is not joint ill, but applied the bandage and splint which we are to leave on for 10 hours and remove for 10 hrs for the next few days.

I do think the episodes today have been the final nail(s) in the coffin to our mini breeding adventure. I think (as soon as Sox foals, which I hope is soon) that we will throw in the towel. We will NOT however leave minis - the 4-H club is especially important to us, but we don't need to stress and expense of breeding to do that, or to show, or drive or enjoy our minis in lots of ways. Just not breeding.

ETA: The vet said to let the foal nurse.


----------



## targetsmom

But did you see I just caught Bunny on camera in the act of eating the grain Mira didn't eat!! BUSTED!!! Good to see her trying but as the vet said, we don't need her reacting to a sudden change in her diet!

BTW, Sox, you can foal any time now. Whether she does or not, the vet is due back tomorrow for the rest of their spring shots, so good time for him to follow up on Mira and Bunny.

Just took Mira's temp at 8:15 and it is down to 101.5!!!!


----------



## sar09006

YEAH it is down!!!! I am so glad.





How is Mira doing she looks misable? How is Bunny doing with the cast?

Toffee and Clyde look so cute laying down together.

Sox please give a big sign when you foal.




prayers


----------



## cassie

OMG wow what a stressful last 12 hours for you Mary!! I am so sorry that Mira has been sick




and that Bunny has a sore leg. Get well precious baby! I'm so glad to see that Mira is on the road to recovery! good girl sweetheart!

I'll be watching all of them today for you Mary. poor Mira looks exhasuted! I can't see Bunnt right now... but maybe she is sleeping behind Mira? Sox is standing in the corner, can't quite see all of her but I can see her legs and so I guess that means she isn't foaling ahh there is the lovely Bunny having a drink from Mummy





praying for you still Mary! come on Sox, we need to see your gorgeous healthy baby now please





do you know how many days Sox would be now? still watching and praying!!


----------



## sar09006

Clyde is being so cute and a wild man. Maybe his name should be Mounted Shooting lol jk for him liking to mount his mom and run and kick up his heels.


----------



## targetsmom

I can't remember how many days Sox is, except she was due 10 days after Mira. Mira foaled on 4/7 (2 weeks ago) at 315 days. Please don't ask me to do the math, but she is plenty far along. I will check her when we go out now, and also take away the salt block that Bunny is playing with. These kids!!! Am also going to offer Mira some alfalfa cubes with Stomach Soother.


----------



## targetsmom

Nothing really to update except now she doesn't want me even trying to get milk. I really don't need to add getting kicked to my list of accomplishments today. The last time I thought this about a mare was last week when Toffee foaled, so who knows? I just want to relax and get some sleep.

Mira seemed interested for awhile in some old alfalfa hay I found. She wasn't interested in the cubes (not unusual) but I raised her feed bucket so I hope Bunny can't reach it and left them there. Bunny liked that hay too.

ETA: I have no idea what could have happened to Bunny's leg, as we have photos from Friday when it was dead straight. This afternoon the knee was swollen, she was limping and leg was NOT straight.


----------



## cassie

ok lol I won't ask for dates then Mary, sorry. I was thinking about how you said Bunny had water all over her somehow the day before I think it was (can't remember for sure) Mira started with the thumps... I'm wondering if Bunny could have gotten scared by this and knocked her leg? or maybe she got her leg stuck on the water bucket and that caused it? just throwing ideas out there... it just came into my head that conversation...

anyways I'm going to lunch will be back asap to resume the mare staring for you Mary


----------



## Eagle

Morning all, it's 1.50am and all is quiet.Sox is down sternal, Mira and Bunny are stood in the corner.

I am so glad that Mira picked up after her calcium jab, I



she continues to get better. Poor Bunny is now having a little set back and Cassie I thought the same thing about the time the water bucket got knocked and the mysterious neck sweat coming off one of the boys. Mary babies bounce back very fast so try not to worry about her too much, I once had a foal trod on by his mum when I moved them to a new stable, he was lame and swollen, well 2 weeks later he was out in the field playing with the other foals.

I understand your frustration and sorrow as this is my last year breeding probably too, last year I lost a foal so I couldn't finish that way so I just pray this year is better for me.

Get some rest and I will watch the girls


----------



## cassie

ok sorry girls, have only just been able to get back on here... grr we have had internet issues as its now resolved YAY! Sox is down sternal looking MASSIVE! but I can't see anything happening which is good... its harder to see if Sox is up to anything SNEAKY! but at least we can keep an eye on all of them again which is good


----------



## Eagle

Hello Cassie


----------



## cassie

Morning Renee



how are you?

Sox still down sternal resting.


----------



## Eagle

slowly getting better thanks and you?

2.18am and Sox is up


----------



## cassie

yeah good



my hands are getting better, (though I don't think going to the horse show and eating naughty foods helped



)

its raining and really cold again today. going home soon to put the fur kids in the stable... left them out over the weekend but its to cold and wet tonight

2:37am Sox is casually grazing her stable


----------



## AnnaC

Morning ladies! So glad you are feeling better Renee and Cassie, great to hear that your hands are improving - naughty girl for losing the 'diet' over the weekend!

Mary, just catching up with the news from where you reported on the vet's visit yesterday (I went to bed as I saw the vet leaving). What a rollercoaster of a day or you, I'm so very sorry that you had this happen.

I'm so glad that Mira is feeling better, poor girl! It is amazing how quickly that intake of calcium can work isn't it - you can actually 'see' it working within minutes. But Mira owes her life to the fact that you are such a brilliant Mum and so observant with your animals, you are an example to us all.





Poor little Bunny. Yes, she must have given that leg a wrench accidently somehow - possibly when she was involved with that bucket or even outside somewhere, but with these little chips, who knows what actually causes their bumps and bruises? But she is very young so I'm sure everything will heal and straighten within a very short time, bless her!

3.0 am and Sox standing quietly in her corner. Hope you are getting some well earned rest Mary, you deserve it!


----------



## AnnaC

3.55am and Sox just gone down sternal - she looked round at her back end after laying down and I thought........................... but no, she seems to be laying quietly!!

off to do my chips now - catch you all later!


----------



## Eagle

4.30am and all is quiet, Sox did a half roll and got up. Bunny and Clyde are nursing


----------



## bannerminis

Morning Ladies





Sorry I havent posted but had a busy morning but the ladies were up so I could keep an eye.

Glad to hear that Mira is doing so much better. Sox really needs to get her game face on but right now she is quiet as a mouse


----------



## Eagle

I just refreshed the cam and got a heart attack, I couldn't work out what had happened to bunny and then I realised it wasn't bunny it was Charlotte the spider!


----------



## bannerminis

I must say I nearly had a heart attack too it was like something from a sci fi movie and then it dawned on me that it was a spider crawling across the lens but it looked HUGE LOL


----------



## Eagle

6.35am bunny wanted to nurse but Mira kept moving then Mira went down flat. I wonder if I should call Mary? Diane are you watching?


----------



## Eagle

6.40am and she is laying sternal now


----------



## targetsmom

I just got up and will go out very soon to check on everyone - esp Mira & Bunny. Thanks everyone!!


----------



## Eagle

No worries Diane, she is up now. Thanks Mary and Good Morning






Diane how is Mr Wags settling in? can we have a new pic


----------



## Eagle

I am sooooo pleased


----------



## targetsmom

Mira is not doing well at all this morning and I am really afraid we are going to lose her. No poop in stall, she won't eat, and I can't tell if she is drinking because Bunny keeps knocking into the bucket. I did not call the vet because I am already his first call of the morning, but that will be another 2 hours or so. Her temp is down - 100.4 and I gave er 15 cc of Stomach Soother and 15 cc of Calcium Gluconate. I even offered her fresh pulled and wet clover and she only nibbled at that. Any ideas??? I 'm going to copy and repost this on the main forum.

Should have checked FB first - someone (a forum member) messaged me that it WILL take a few days for them to eat and it sounds like what I gave her this morning was on the right track!!


----------



## Eagle

Mary I would call vet and tell him to come immediately, this can be resolved but it is not to be taken lightly.

Hugs


----------



## Eagle

Great advice as usual Diane, much better than mine but we all know I am the Panic Queen


----------



## targetsmom

Mira was offered soaked alfalfa cubes (with Stomach Soother) plus soaked beet pulp, with her grain and didn't seem interested in anything. When she pushed around the clover... that was a big clue she wasn't going to eat. She did nose around the old alfalfa hay that we almost threw out but there is nothing wrong with it and we find that the horses seem to LOVE it.

The rain may have stopped so we can try a bit of turnout or hand grazing.


----------



## Eagle

Yes Mary you are doing great, maybe some grass will get her system going.


----------



## Becky

Oh, I hope she comes around for you! It's so stressful having a sick one like that. I would have your vet check and/or treat for hyperlipemia, too. Not eating with a nursing foal can trigger it. Also, as you started doing, she may have ulcers from stress. So, treating for that won't hurt either. I use Ranitidine, UlcerGuard and Sucralfate on a horse that won't eat anything.

Sure hope for improving news soon.


----------



## AnnaC

Just want to say that I'm saying prayers for you all alongside those for Mira. I know Mira will take a while to get over having the 'thumps', but perhaps your vet can give her the once over just to make sure their isn't anything else hidden that might be making her feel worse. Please let us know what he thinks after his visit.

Oh and Mary, I for one would like to thank you very sincerely for taking the trouble to keep posting here for us when you must be feeling so very exhausted and completely shattered with all that is going on. ((((HUGS))))


----------



## targetsmom

Good news!! We let Mira out in the tiny run attached to her stall and she started eating the clover there. And then started nosing around the manure pile too... perfectly normal behavior for a horse!! AND we took the bandage off Bunny's leg and now you can't even tell which leg it was on! No swelling, no limp, she was bounding around and eating clover too. We had to bring them back in because it is frigid here (at least it is NOT SNOWING like it is not all that far away) and we don't dare leave them unsupervised right now. Will put them back out when the vet comes. Also, I think Mira is still in heat although she doesn't "show". The stallion was going NUTS just a few feet (but 2 fence lines) away! So that could be affecting her too, as she might be ovulating. Ovulation is one of the few things that will knock Mira off her feed.

Putting on wool socks and more layers of clothes for the vet visit.


----------



## sar09006

Glad she likes to eat clover. Maybe front yard if the rain stops for a little while this afternoon.

She isn't pooping much because she isn't eating much.

Did Peter get there yet?

If you need me I can stay all afternoon so you can get sleep, or whatever you need. Just let me know.

Oh is anyone else having problems with camera?? My camera goes to the really nice picture of Buckshot and then it gets stuck

there and won't go to cams. I am lost without the camera because I have it open on half my screen while I have my notes on other half for class. I can't concentrate with no camera.


----------



## sar09006

nope still won't let me.


----------



## bannerminis

Still keeping everything crossed for Mira and for a full recovery.


----------



## chandab

I know its not an ideal diet, but I've had two mares go off feed, while pregnant (and they were off for nearly a week), I gave them their favorite treats throughout the day. At least they were getting something, and once they would regularly eat just the treats, I mixed crushed treats into a small nutritional meal; it seemed to help get them started back to eating. The one mare ate only the treats for 2-3 days, before she'd eat other stuff with the treats mixed in for flavoring; the other mare was only off feed for 1-2 days.


----------



## AnnaC

So glad to hear some good news at last Mary, perhaps Mira needed the sugars and sweetness in the clover to tempt her? And that is wonderful to hear that little Bunny's leg seems all better.

I see that they are outside again (stall empty on the cam), does that mean that the vet is there again or perhaps they have just nipped out again for another graze?

Well done to Sox for not foaling during all this trauma - I actually hope she holds off for another night to let you get some rest if possible.

Still saying prayers for everyone.


----------



## targetsmom

Mira was out all the time the vet was here and doesn't want to come in. She will graze for awhile and then stand quietly. I just gave her more of that old alfalfa hay which she seems to like. She is drinking out of the pond that formed overnight!! And she pooped on the manure pile... what a girl, and I am sure Stephanie will appreciate that.

I will likely keep giving her Stomach Soother, Calcium and whatever she wants to eat. She IS eating, just not very much.

All stalls now empty as the sun has come out, the vet is done, so everyone is out. Sox is in the backyard.


----------



## Eagle

You are doing a great job Mary and this will soon all be over and the girls will be fine.


----------



## Becky

That's all great news!!


----------



## sar09006

Mira also is feel good enough to take advantage of going down the driveway to get whatever grass she wants to eat.



Besides Bunny getting some excitement.





Ok. Sox your turn to foal!


----------



## targetsmom

Mira was hand grazed again just before dinner and ate pretty well. You forget how great it is to see them eat and how heart wrenching it is when they don't eat. She has no interest at all in her dinner. Now Bunny on the other hand had a ball outside on the lawn, managed to hide from her mom, jump half way through the fence into the actual horse pasture, and wanted to sample our landscaping. Gary was there to keep her more or less out of trouble, but did need help getting her back on the right side of the fence. Bad Bunny!!!

Please keep praying that Mira's appetite picks up. We will continue to hand graze her, weather permitting.

ETA photos:

First link to video of Mira on Sunday showing "thumps":

http://s84.photobucket.com/albums/k29/targetsmom/?action=view&current=P1050016.mp4

Bunny & 4-Hers:






Clyde ( who is harder to photograph because his dam isn't as friendly):






Clyde's head showing his very hairy muzzle - and those blue eyes!


----------



## MBhorses

WOW nice foals. Love the blue eyed foal


----------



## sar09006

Both of them are drop dead gorgeous! <3


----------



## cassie

they are both just absoloutly Stunning! love them both so much! come on Sox, we want to see your baby to now please?

Toffee and Clyde are both lying down have a nice nap.

sorry I have not posted earlier, I have been watching from 8pm your time Mary its just been heaps busy at work and has taken me this long to catch up with everything LOL goodness! don't know how reliable I will be for the rest of the afternoon, we have these strange wind and rain storms coming through and the power has been going on and off, I am watching though.

Sox standing quietly. 12:38am


----------



## Eagle

1.45am and all is quiet

2.20am Sox was butt rubbing on the door. Mora looks much better tonight and is moving around her stall hoovering


----------



## targetsmom

Yes, I am so excited to see Mira hoovering!!!!! A very good sign indeed, and there is a lot of hay down in the stall for her to "hoover".


----------



## cassie

Sox down sternal... resting quietly.... come on girl we want to see your foal!!!


----------



## cassie

signing off for the evening. Sox is in safe hands with the lovely ladies on here





tomorrow is a public holiday (ANZAC Day) so I'll try watch when I can, but my Aunty and Uncle are coming for lunch, then I am going to a friends house in the arvo to help her paint her room, then I have other friends coming over in the night LOL I will watch when I can. and post when I'm on watching.

Have a lovely day everyone, I will try check on Sox before heading out tonight.


----------



## targetsmom

BAD NEWS!!! That was not hoovering we were watching as no hay disappeared and this morning she is pawing, screaming, anxious, but won't touch a thing I offer her including the grass in the front lawn. I gave her Stomach Soother and Ca and am beside myself not knowing what to do. She acts like she wants food, nosing around in everything, but won't eat. She has been getting Gastroguard since this started.

Oh, and the cams aren't working right and the alarm on the quad processor is going off constantly....

Ideas anyone??


----------



## targetsmom

I am beside myself - from the cam she looks quiet and like she was looking for food. But no poop in stall and she immediately started pawing when I went out to feed. VERY alert, screaming as she would for food, so I fed her first (making everyone else angry). When she wouldn't eat, I let her out, she trotted around, over to Toffee's stall where there is more hay outside, but just nosed in all the hay. Put her on lead, took her out to lawn and all she would do was paw. She does not look sick or like a colicky horse - at least none in my experience - more like frustrated. Hard to tell about water because Bunny dumps one bucket but she had drunk some last evening.

I hope the Ca I gave helps... I did not take temp - thought about it and will go back out and do it. I have to get some food myself, as I am about ready to pass out. I can, of course, also call my vet.


----------



## bannerminis

Poor Mira. I have to say when I was watching she did look like she was acting normally and does look very alert. I suppose running it all by your vet would do no harm. Will say a prayer that she finds her appetite again and that all will be well


----------



## targetsmom

Gary just offered her every kind of treat we could find - apple, carrot, grape, Frosted Mini Wheats- and she sniffed each one but wouldn't eat any. She fought with me when I went to halter her to take her temp - which is a bit low at 98.4, but it is also very cold here. I will call the vet in a short while, but I figure he needs his sleep too. She acts like she is starving but just can't find anything she wants to eat. SO frustrating for all of us.


----------



## sar09006

Maybe she is starting to get impacted with eating a little and not pooping so it hurts. Maybe mineral oil down throat to lubricate?

Did you try getting a hold of Peter?


----------



## targetsmom

I also thought of colic/impaction, but she just doesn't act like it. She acts frustrated, rather than in pain. I think it is late enough now for me to call the vet....


----------



## sar09006

Remember when Princess was a little colicy a while back she wasn't rolling or biting her side. You just knew she wasn't right and felt her sides and it was hard. Then you gave her meds and called Peter.


----------



## targetsmom

And all that was, was a little gas.... she recovered with just a bit of Maalox. And she was eating....


----------



## targetsmom

Called vet - will try hand grazing again and give him update in an hour. He can come by and do blood work but really has no ideas.


----------



## Eagle

Oh Mary sorry I didn't read before. I am sending prayers that the grass helps and hugs for you to help you stay calm in this stressing time. (((((())))))


----------



## Becky

Be sure your vet checks her liver enzymes. I'm rooting for her to pull through!


----------



## Charlotte

I agree with Diane that letting her wander on her own with grass to graze would be good. And like Becky said, for sure have vet check liver enzymes.

this will all get solved...just cover all the bases and then go with your gut. I'm a firm believer in the natural lifestyle for a horse if it's possible.


----------



## targetsmom

Major update: We think we found the problem - in her MOUTH!! Of course the vet was here yesterday and checked every horse's mouth EXCEPT MIRA!! He is on his way back as it looks like a sore or abscess. In the meantime, we also found a bale of nice soft, short hay that she is digging into!!! Have a bran mash mixed up to offer her next, but the soft hay seems to be what she wanted. She is also turned out in the turnout she had been using, so we don't have to keep her on a lead.

Of course that bale is buried and we still have to dig it out....

ETA: And Sox's alarm keeps going off every time we have Mira out or can't see Sox or the cam!!!


----------



## AnnaC

So sorry this is all happening to you Mary.

OK I'm very pushed for time here but want to throw out some quick ideas - probably stupid but you never know!

When the vet syringed her did he by any chance 'jab/hit/poke/catch' a sore spot in her mouth?

When outside it seems from what you are saying that she wants to eat but cant find what she likes? Suggest she is looking for some 'herb' that instinct is telling her will help - have you any areas of rough 'grass' that contains lots of different herbs. I had a stallion once who would rush for the nearest gorse bush when he occasionally got a gas colic!

Once again ask Bonnie if she can ask Mira what is troubling her and how she can be helped.

Still sending prayers and healing thoughts in your direction.


----------



## AnnaC

Oh my!! just posted at the same time as you Mary!! Hope you have found the problem at last!!


----------



## Eagle

Strangely enough I was just wondering about her mouth as you said she looked hungry but couldn't eat. I soak my hay as a couple of mine need their teeth doing and it makes the hay softer.

Now Dr's orders: GO SIT DOWN!


----------



## MeganH

I haven't been posting much but have been following and I am so sorry things have been stressful. I am praying for you and your babies!





((((HUGS))))


----------



## targetsmom

It turns out it wasn't her mouth... no one really knows what to do because she won't eat anything, not even the grass she was eating yesterday. Does not look good. I continue to dose her with sugar water, stomach soother and Ca. Her whole attitude has changed from this morning too - no longer bright eyed and bushy tailed and alert.

Sox has been rolling up a storm so we think she is close to foaling and that affects our possible choices too. This sucks.


----------



## targetsmom

We even tried turning her out with Toffee and Clyde (safely and carefully) to see if that would perk her up, but she just walked away and never put her head down to eat. Toffee & Clyde had a great time in the big pasture though! And Bunny at least got to meet Clyde without a fence between, before Toffee separated them (nicely).


----------



## Eagle

Has she pooped today? how about suggesting to the vet to flush her out and maybe give her a course of antibiotics in case she didn't expel all the placenta? Hugs from afar


----------



## AnnaC

Oh Mary I'm so sorry to hear that the mouth 'possibility' wasn't correct, and that poor Mira is still not improving. I presume the vet has already taken a blood sample and that showed nothing to be wrong. So, like Renee said, perhaps a piece of retained placenta - but then surely she would be running a really high temperature.

Am at a loss to offer any more suggestions, except for asking Bonnie, but I will be continuing to say prayers for Mira and all of you.

((((HUGS))))


----------



## Eagle

Poor Mira really doesn't want to have much to do with Bunny and doesn't want to feed her either. I think you might have to consider removing Bunny for her own safety until Mira is feeling a bit better.


----------



## targetsmom

Vet is on his way back... we are prepared to bottle feed Bunny but will have to put the stall divider back in in order to separate them.


----------



## targetsmom

Vet did flush her on Sunday and gave antibiotics in case it was infected uterus.

She has pooped today.


----------



## Eagle

Ok, I will say my prayers before i go to sleep. Hugs

Renee


----------



## sar09006

Just let me know if you need anything. I can come in the middle of the night and help bottle feed, help with Mira, help with whatever you need.


----------



## sar09006

Peter is there! I hope he has something to help Mira.



ray





Mary If you need me I can be back there in less than a half hour! Just call!


----------



## sar09006

She nurses for short periods. Mary had me pick up some of the supplement nurse stuff. We tried giving her some when i was there earlier but she wasn't interested in any because she had some of Mira and a tiny of bit of grass when out with Clyde.


----------



## AnnaC

Any news from the vet.

Still saying prayers for an answer to be found and a speedy recovery for sweet Mira.


----------



## targetsmom

Vet suggested that we try to dose her with something like Ensure for people, so Gary is out shopping. Vet doesn't want to take Bunny off Mira unless absolutely necessary and I agree, as that will be extra strain on both. We can put a muzzle on Bunny to limit feeding, and as Steph said, we do have a bottle and formula to supplement but Bunny wasn't interested when we offered earlier. She drank from the bottle before she found the milk bar so I hope she can go back to it. Will try again soon.

Did you see on the camera what Mira's reaction was when offered the bucket of grain. She got very angry and knocked it over!!! She has been doing that today - you give her hay and she starts to paw angrily... Vet agrees she does not seem to be in pain (and temp normal) so no point in Banamine.

Blood will be on its way to the lab tonight and should have results in the morning. He is going to run a bunch of tests ($$$$). Now I better get some work done to pay for all this.


----------



## chandab

I've been trying to keep up with the thread and Mira's condition, but may have missed it if anyone mentioned treating her for ulcers... It won't hurt her if she doesn't have them, but could be just what she needs if she does. With all she's been through, ulcers are very likely to be troubling her. I think I read you've given her Stomach Soother and perhaps malox or something similar, but how about something stronger specifically for ulcers. Perhaps even gastrogard from the vet, ulcergard is the OTC version.

I have a mare that was prone to ulcers when I first got her, the littlest thing would set her off (like the tractor driving by); for her UGard pellets worked, and she was on them frequently the first two years I had her. Apparently, she finally outgrew it, as she hasn't had an episode for a couple years, at least.


----------



## targetsmom

Yes, Mira is being treated with Gastroguard - treatment dose - since Sunday.


----------



## AnnaC

Just a thought - as Bunny has been having the odd dip into Mira's water bucket, would she by chance take her supplementary milk from a bucket rather than a bottle?


----------



## targetsmom

That would be our next step... bucket or dish. She does have 2 lower teeth now too!


----------



## sar09006

is she eating or pretending again???


----------



## sar09006

I think Clyde is wiped out from his huge adventure today going all the way down to lower pasture and meeting Bunny.

She seems like she is eating or browsing carefully not aggressive pawing.


----------



## sar09006

Thunderstorms..... maybe Sox will foal if a power outage and none of us watching...


----------



## cassie

just checking in... Sox standing quietly.

Still parying for you guys!!!!

come on Mira you can do this!!!


----------



## Eagle

Laurie from MS has called Mary about the cam being down. Lets




it comes back soon so we can help watch.


----------



## cassie

yeah I just came back inside (I'll post on my thread)

and had to refresh and noticed that it wouldn't come up for me



I'm hoping that everything is ok...

will check marestare...


----------



## AnnaC

Just tuned in and am hoping that the storm has caused the loss of the cam?? Saying prayers.


----------



## targetsmom

HI all- I have to be wondering what in the world will happen next??? Rich called well over an hour ago to report our cam was down and it turns out internet service in the whole area was down so we have been waiting until just now for it to come back up. Gave us a chance to give Mira some more Ensure and molasses anyway. And of course to stay awake.....


----------



## AnnaC

Glad to hear that it was a fault with the internet Mary - it had us worried there for a bit!


----------



## cassie

oh phew, yes we were very worried... thank goodness its all better again





Sox is down sternal resting


----------



## targetsmom

No, Mira is not wanting food... just mad.


----------



## targetsmom

Attention: Stall swap!!!! Mira is in the stallion's run so I put him in her stall where he can help clean up all that uneaten hay and has more room than a regular stall!! SRF Buckshot, sire of those gorgeous babies.


----------



## targetsmom

Mira and Bunny just left for the hospital (Tufts) 2 hrs away, driven by sleep-deprived husband. I don't dare leave Sox to go with him. She is not quite in hyperlipemia, but borderline. Prayers please....


----------



## sar09006

prayers prayers prayers



ray



ray



ray



ray

After I get out of my class at lunch time I will come over and help with stalls for an hour or so before headed to uconn for my 3pm class so you have one less thing to stress about.


----------



## Eagle

I am praying too.

Hugs Mary


----------



## AnnaC

Prayers and more prayers! Poor Mira, really hoping that at last they can help her - is this the result of the blood test?

And poor you Mary! ((((HUGS))))


----------



## targetsmom

Steph- I think I have the stalls under control - you don't need all that extra driving!!

If I filled in all the details, you would never believe me... but Mira is FINALLY on her way to Tufts. Let's hope all the delays don't result in a really bad outcome. Blood work came back borderline for hyperlipemia - but that blood was taken yesterday. Sox watched the trailer go out and looked so sad........ As are all of us.


----------



## sar09006

Ok. If you have it under control.

Just take a couple deep breaths now.

Prayers that they can get the hyperlipemia under control and she can have a speedy recovery.




ray



ray





Sox you need to have a safe foaling and not end up in the ER!


----------



## Eagle

She is in the best place now Mary, you need to keep repeating

All will be fine

We are here for you and thank you for keeping us updated, I have grown so fond of your girls.

Hugs from afar

Renee


----------



## sar09006

I have been trying to look up treatment for hyperlipemia. All I can find out is high lipids and lipoproteins etc but can't find anything besides dietary management for treatment. Does anyone know about it?


----------



## sar09006

oh wow it is def. a reason to get her to tufts for a complicated treatment. Thank you so much. I am saving it!


----------



## targetsmom

I think what I have been giving her over the past 24 hours is about as good as you can do without IVs, which I expect they will start as soon as she arrives at Tufts. I was dosing her with a mixture of Ensure and molasses in Gatorade, with a dash of Stomach Soother. She was getting that every couple of hours, even through the night thanks to the internet being down. She was drinking some. She was also getting 4cc of the CMPK that Steph got for me yesterday, twice a day, for the original thumps. Just praying that all these delays will not be critical and that Mira pulls through. I have already warned Tufts about how adorable Bunny, is and that they must all get to see her.


----------



## targetsmom

Diane- I am not sure it was a couple of days before the diagnosis. She clearly started out with thumps (hypocalcemia) which is one of many things that can lead to hyperlipemia, as I understand it. The hyperlipemia develops when they don't eat, and she was actually eating fairly well on Monday, hand grazing anyway, and nibbling hay. I thought he was going to do the blood test yesterday morning and it was done in the afternoon, so not a huge delay, except they all add up....

Someone posted a link to this article in my thread on the main forum. I printed out a copy of that and gave it to my vet.


----------



## targetsmom

And Mira has been there before (a lot of our horses have) so they may remember her too. They remembered my big horse Target when he had his second colic surgery 2 1/2 years after the first one. And when Rusty was there at 3 weeks, HE was a huge hit.


----------



## bannerminis

My mare had it while heavily in foal and she had to have injections everyday (this is 11 yrs ago) and for the life of me I cant remember what the vet was giving her but she also had to go on a low fat high sugar diet. So I had to add glucose to her feed and to up her sugar levels I added molasses and grass of course. She bounced back very quickly (considering she was 2 mths from foaling). But she had received so much sugar that it was literally coming through her pores and when shedding it was coming off in sticky clumps - the weirdest thing.

In simple terms my vet explained it that she was not metabolizing the fat in her blood and liver was also affected hence the need for these daily injections and her high sugar low fat diet.

I may not be explaining this correctly and after 11yrs I probably have not retained all the knowledge but that is how she was treated and she is still with me at the grand old age of 21.

Saying lots of prayers for Mira and hope she gets better soon.


----------



## AnnaC

I agree with Diane, you did everything right in your care of Mira, no one could have been more attentive nor have worked so hard with her.






She's in the best place now and I'm sure they will soon get things sorted and have her on her way back home - maybe without Bunny though, once they meet her LOL!!

It would be nice if Sox agreed to give you little rest before demanding you attention.


----------



## K Sera

Prayers for your mare! My gosh, I just can't come up with the words to use here ... OVERWHELMED is by far an understatement! Glad to hear they are on the way to the hospital ... you just have to know your mare will be fine ... absolutely!!!!! You got her this far with your love and wonderful care. The hospital will finish up and send her back to you soon!

Just got home with mine after 8 days at the hospital and she is back to her old self!


----------



## targetsmom

Just talked to Tufts: Good news so far - Mira's triglyceride level is back to normal and she is eating!!! Her liver is good, but her electrolytes were totally out of whack. Still needs more fluids but we are in no hurry to bring her home until she is well on the mend!!

Bunny, as you might imagine, is a huge hit! No shortage of volunteers to help out with her.


----------



## chandab

Good news. Glad to hear she's is starting to feel better. And, no surprise Bunny was a hit; you'll just have to make sure she is actually in the trailer when its time to go home.


----------



## Sandy B

Oh my goodness! I am so sorry Mira is having a hard time but am so glad you got her to the vet hospital. It sounds like she is doing so much better after getting the fluids and meds on board, that is great news!! I will keep Mira in my prayers for sure.

Can someone tell me what is the initial cause (if known) of thumps and the subsequent issue (the name has escaped me) that Mira now is suffering from? Thank you! I need some education on this.


----------



## targetsmom

taking the easy way out- here is the e-mail I just sent to our 4-Her member parents: I hope it is correct, although perhaps a bit simplified:

In case you haven't been keeping up with the Mare Stare/Chat forum on Lil Beginnings, there is news to report. On Sunday, Mira developed a condition called "thumps" or hypocalcemia which is sometimes (but rarely) seen in mares that are nursing foals. It is due to a calcium shortage because all the calcium the mare is taking in is going into milk. It is more common in cows. Here is a link to what the "thumps" look like: They are a lot like hiccups. Mira's diaphragm is "hiccuping" in time to her heart beat.

http://s84.photobucket.com/albums/k29/targetsmom/?action=view&current=P1050016.mp4

Mira was treated by the vet with IV Calcium on Sunday.

Mira went off her feed when this happened, so we were giving her liquid meals in like we gave the worm medication - by mouth - every few hours. But by not eating for some of Monday and Tuesday she started to develop another condition called hyperlipemia, which means the liver is affected. This was found based on a blood test taken Tuesday (yesterday) afternoon. When results of that test came back this morning, they showed she had borderline hyperlipemia, which can be very serious. So Mira (and Bunny of course) were taken to Tufts Large Animal Hospital in North Grafton, MA (2 hours away). Reports from the Tufts vet this afternoon are encouraging, but she is not out of the woods yet. She and Bunny will likely be there for the rest of the week until they can get her electrolytes stabilized with more IV fluids. So far, her liver seems to be OK and she is eating again!!! Bunny has been a huge hit at Tufts, as you can imagine!!! But please keep Mira and Bunny in your thoughts and prayers.

We did say that foaling season was stressful......Oh, and we are still waiting for Sox to foal, so she continues to keep us up part of every night.

Note added for Sandy- the blood test is for high triglycerides - a level of 500 or more - and hers was 490, I think.


----------



## targetsmom

I think somewhere in that article it did mention hypocalcemia (thumps) as a possible cause - I think pretty much anything that can cause them to not eat, plus you add the stress of lactation...


----------



## cassie

praying for you guys still... I hope Mira is doing better this afternoon... I'm glad we have sox back on full screen...



for her foaling and that Mira and Bunny are in safe hands





ok Sox, your poor Mum needs a good night sleep so if you would be so kind as to foal tonight it would be much appreciated





Thank you

hugs and kisses!

Mary if you want to get some sleep at all I am watching.


----------



## Sandy B

Ow wow! Thank you all for the information and and links. The video speaks volumes of what to be aware of. Makes me doubly glad Mira is at the clinic for treatment.

Now Sox is also in my prayers for an uneventful foaling. I wish she would have a talk with my girls.


----------



## cassie

butt pushing at 8:40pm


----------



## sar09006

Glad to hear Mira is doing slightly better. Still in my prayers



ray





Sox is chowing down



. I like how you go from you can't get milk to milk very sticky. Hopefully a little baby will be popping out soon with ease!


----------



## cassie

thats what we are all praying for come on Sox!!!

I'm heading to lunch be back shortly


----------



## cassie

could this be the filly fairy hanging around Sox's head? hehe I couldn't resist lol


she hasn't moved in the last maybe 2 hours!! LOL


----------



## Eagle

still hasn't moved



I think I might have to


----------



## cassie

finally she has moved yipee LOL goodness Sox, have that baby already!!!


----------



## AnnaC

So glad to read that Mira has shown some improvement, will keep the prayers coming for her.

3.15am and Sox still standing in her corner - but that filly fairy is still bouncing around her head!!


----------



## Eagle

4.35am Sox is down sternal looking at her tummy


----------



## cassie

hehe alas I think its not the filly fairy but Charlottes web




lol it plays the part though





hmm soc looking very uncomfortable, lots of looks at her tummy, tail out... I wonder if she could be up to something??





hmmm what do you girls think?

morning Anna





down flat!! come on girl!

I think I see contractions!! can someone call?


----------



## Eagle

looks like she is pushing. Safe foaling Mary and sox


----------



## cassie

i'm calling mary is on her way out





Hi Mary


----------



## cassie

safe foaling Sox!!!! praying for you guys, up and back down again



and I see hubby I think it is



or could be vet not sure...


----------



## cassie

come on Sox, please let everything be ok!!! praying so much for you guys!!!


----------



## bannerminis

I am watching too and praying for all to go well. I am so exctied


----------



## Eagle

yep I am here and glued. I called Mary too but I was too excited to get my words out


----------



## cassie

feet



a head



YAY its out!!! good girl Sox!!!! oh, wow I think I was holding my breath the whole time!! great job Mary and hubby!!!!! you did so well! a dark little foal



phew, great job by everyone


----------



## cassie

Hi Diane glad you could make it



wow good job everyone


----------



## Eagle

the cam keeps crashing on me so thanks girls for letting me know I can breath.

*MARY I AM SOOOOOOOOOOO HAPPY FOR YOU AND HUBBY*


----------



## cassie

hehe I see someone wanted to meet the newest addition LOL


----------



## bannerminis

Filly well thats what I think it said LOL It was all shiny


----------



## cassie

Eagle said:


> the cam keeps crashing on me so thanks girls for letting me know I can breath.
> 
> *MARY I AM SOOOOOOOOOOO HAPPY FOR YOU AND HUBBY*


I sooooooo agree



 so happy right now!! congratulations everyone.... did that sign say filly? lol I couldn't tell... but if it did then it was the filly fairy that was hanging around hehe

a lovely dark little filly



yay I am so happy right now!!


----------



## sar09006

ITS A GIRL!!! ITS A GIRL!!!!!


----------



## Eagle

O.k I am back and about to die if stupid pc drops again. Thanks Diane





So we have a filly






Thank you fill fairy


----------



## cassie

sar09006 said:


> ITS A GIRL!!! ITS A GIRL!!!!!


hehe you must be so excited



how lovely







Castle Rock Miniatures said:


> YEAH!!! 3 live, healthy foals on the ground for Mary!!!! FANTASTIC!!!


yeah!! just what the doctor ordered, well what we all ordered anyway lol


----------



## Eagle

Steph, have you spoken to Mary?


----------



## Eagle

Castle Rock Miniatures said:


> YEAH!!! 3 live, healthy foals on the ground for Mary!!!! FANTASTIC!!!


We can shout it out now girls, come on all together.

*MARY, WE TOLD YOU SO *




We knew it was going to be o.k this year. wow what a team


----------



## Eagle

I am so excited I think I might wet my pants


----------



## bannerminis

I am just so pleased for you Mary that you have 3 healthy foals on the ground.

After all the worry with Mira the last few days its so wonderful how Sox has given you a perfect little filly.

I really hope you can sleep now and get your strength back and now you have a wonderful summer ahead of you to enjoy your minis and your 3 wonderful babies.

Well done Sox - such a wonderful girl.


----------



## cassie

naw I totally agree Renee



she is just so gorgeous!!! how cute Sox cleaning her little baby


----------



## targetsmom

Thank you all - your reports have been SO helpful, you just don't know!! Bay filly!! We are so tired we each had to look a few times to make sure.

Cold here and Sox seemed to be shivering, hence the blanket. We are both about ready to drop from exhaustion.... I was awake since she set the buzzer off at 2:30, shaking her head or something.


----------



## cassie

targetsmom said:


> Thank you all - your reports have been SO helpful, you just don't know!! Bay filly!! We are so tired we each had to look a few times to make sure.
> 
> Cold here and Sox seemed to be shivering, hence the blanket. We are both about ready to drop from exhaustion.... I was awake since she set the buzzer off at 2:30, shaking her head or something.


I am so glad everything went so well



how thrilling, she looks lovely from what we can see from the camera  get some rest Mary you both definitley deserve it



we can see pictures in the morning. baby seemed to still manage to drink from Sox even with the blanket on so I think it is fine


----------



## Eagle

Mary If you are wondering who was the weirdo that called it was me



I was so excited I couldn't get me words out and just as you answered the barn alarm went off so I guessed you were aware. Sorry



for being such a nerd.


----------



## cassie

Eagle said:


> Mary If you are wondering who was the weirdo that called it was me
> 
> 
> 
> I was so excited I couldn't get me words out and just as you answered the barn alarm went off so I guessed you were aware. Sorry
> 
> 
> 
> for being such a nerd.


haha Renee, I can so imagine it LOL I'm sure Mary was glad you called



and then I called after hehe woops a bit slow I am

you sure sounded excited though Mary



well its all done phew, and you have three gorgeous foals well done where is the champagne?


----------



## targetsmom

Yes I got 2 calls - one on the land line and one on the cell. THANK YOU BOTH SO MUCH. I was not just excited, I was finishing getting dressed, while talking on the phone so it was a good thing you couldn't see!!! Knocked my glasses off in the process of pulling my sweatshirt on...

Baby does seem strong.. I had some trouble locating the second leg so we woke the vet and then called back and said "never mind"...

Not a white hair on her that I can see, which is pretty hard to do considering all the pinto patterns Sox and Buckshot have but it makes for an easy decision about sell or keep.


----------



## Eagle

I don't have a bay out in my field so I will have her if you don't want her


----------



## sar09006

I can't wait to meet her this afternoon!


----------



## sar09006

Mary I hope you are catching up on your sleeping right now!!!


----------



## cassie

haha ok, I'm just glad I got through LOL of course my international code with your number was left down at work so I had to try and remember it LOL

I wonder if she will be a dark bay like my colt Finn can't wait to see the pics of her



in the morning of course hehe.

Well I'm headed to bed, so glad everything ent well





still praying for Mira and Bunny hoping you hear some good news from her as well in the morning


----------



## sar09006

She is already running around... Good thing she has a sister and brother to play with!


----------



## targetsmom

Not sleeping here, but we are eating breakfast to fortify ourselves for the day.. and I have to get out and feed everyone soon. Just the THOUGHT of sleep is so intoxicating. I want, I want, I want....


----------



## Eagle

maybe you could have a siesta after lunch like us Italians do


----------



## a mini dream come true

Congrats on your beautiful little filly. Hope your able to get some rest soon.


----------



## targetsmom

We are going to try to get some sleep now. Filly seems to be nursing fine, but we haven't seen her poop. If you do, could you please let us know? Otherwise we can give her an enema when we wake up. Bunny and Clyde didn't need them but we have one ready.


----------



## Becky

Congratulations on your FILLY! Job well done!


----------



## sar09006

I saw earlier her straining a couple time but not sure if anything came out.

Hope you get some sleep.

psst... i see her as a repro class distraction.... lol


----------



## targetsmom

Photos, as requested:







Then covered because it was COLD here this morning:


----------



## vickie gee

Congrats Mary! I happened to be off work (sick) today and was catching up on here. Hope Mira continues to improve and you rest up also.


----------



## AnnaC

Oh she is just so beautiful. I'm so very thrilled for you and hubby Mary - of course I missed all the excitement - been down the Medical Centre with G/son all morning (your night), but i had to scroll back via the pages to read all about it - got so excited just reading the posts LOL!!

Well done Sox, you have given your Momma and Papa just what the Doctor ordered and just at the right time.



:ThumbUp

Hopefully by tonight you will have everything back to normal, plus some good news about Mira, so you can have a good night's sleep Mary!

Again many many CONGRATULATIONS!!


----------



## Eagle

Mary she is just gorgeous! Thank you for sharing her


----------



## palsminihorses

Congratulations on your new bay filly! So happy that all went well! And I hope you'll send the Filly Fairy back to Missouri soon!! LOL


----------



## targetsmom

Just got the report on Mira and it isn't good. They think she may have an impaction and/or ulcer so will be running more tests right away and keep me posted. They are also supplementing Bunny with milk pellets to take come of the strain off. And of course everyone I talk to just loves her!!

Please keep prayers coming for Mira.


----------



## bannerminis

Oh Mary sorry to hear that about Mira. We are all praying for her and routing for her. I just know she will make a full recovery.


----------



## sar09006

ray



Mira please pull through



ray


----------



## AnnaC

Prayers for little Mira - come on sweetie you can pull through, you need to bring Bunny home so she can play with her new sister.


----------



## LittleBittyBritches

Congrats on the filly. Prayers for Mira and Bunny (and you).


----------



## little lady

Congrats on your new filly! Continued thoughts and prayers for Mira.


----------



## kay56649

Congratulations, she is soooooo beautiful!!!!!!!


----------



## Eagle

ray



ray Mira come on girl, you can do it



ray



ray


----------



## MeganH

Congrats, Mary!! She is beautiful!

Continued prayers for your Mira. Come on mama!!


----------



## Eagle

Mary is taking pics


----------



## Sandy B

Congrats Mary on a filly!! I can not wait to see pictures of the little bay beauty!! So glad things went smoothly and since all Sox did was sleep and stand still, then drop and foal I will for sure be getting no sleep. LOL!

Poor Mira, bless her heart, she is just having such a tough time. Thank God she is at the clinic though and they are on top of things. My prayers continue for the sweet girl.


----------



## Equuisize

Oh yay! I finally got to the page with the photo!!! She is just very fashionable in her baby blanket.

Darling baby girl :::: Congratulations!

Hope Mira responds well and you get a nice long sleep.


----------



## sar09006

Its so amazing... How they all are running around, hopping, bucking, rearing in just a couple hours.








ray



Mira



ray


----------



## sar09006

pst... i am leaving school now. (3pm) Be there a little after 4 depending on traffic.


----------



## AnnaC

Just been sitting here watching you all in Sox's stall having a little play with baby - Sox happily down resting, until she decided it was time to get her little daughter's attention back where it should be!! So sweet, she's such a good Mum.





Any news about Mira?



ray


----------



## targetsmom

Update from Tufts: Good news - they figured out what the problem is!!! They found esophogeal ulcers, (in her throat), very new, must have happened this week. That would explain why she acted hungry and then got angry when we tried to feed her. So they have Mira on more fluids, soft diet and treating with Sucralfate which coats mucous membranes. Of course, it also means it is very probably something I gave her in my attempt to resolve the hypocalcemia, and would explain why she started eating Monday and then was off her feed & angry on Tuesday and Wednesday.


----------



## Becky

That's great news, Mary! They should be able to get her straightened out now. Miniature horses are very suseptible to ulcers and it seems to take a combination of treatment to heal them sometimes. Ulcerguard, ranitidine and sucralfate are what I use here for the worst cases. Hope she gets to come home soon!


----------



## targetsmom

Diane- I am afraid I added to confusion in my terminology. My understanding is that these ulcers are NOT in the stomach but are in her THROAT (esophagus) - multiple long ulcers. Trust me, I have plenty of experience with ulcers (and Sucralfate) and even the scoping of ulcers at Tufts. I was hesitant to have them scope Mira because I know that just the fasting needed to scope can make the ulcers worse. But she had already been fasted, so it was an easy decision. And yes, a stomach ulcer could certainly have been caused by her not eating from the thumps, which was exactly why she was on Gastroguard as soon as it happened. And given alfalfa and Stomach Soother. I do think it was something I gave her (on advice of my vet) and the vets at Tufts had never heard of that used like that. They don't think the Stomach Soother could have done it, and I doubt molasses or Gatorade would. I would really rather not say any more about it except to say I do not feel guilty about anything I did for her. She acted like a horse with a sore mouth - wanting to eat but not eating when fed - and the throat ulcers would just be an extension of that soreness. My experience is that a horse with a stomach ulcer does not act the way Mira was acting.

Sorry for the confusion.


----------



## eagles ring farm

Congratulations on your beautiful little girl

and now that they know Miras problem I hope she mends quickly


----------



## AnnaC

Great to hear they have found the problem Mary - now, hopefully they can get her sorted, bless her, and she will be back home with her devoted family before very long.


----------



## sar09006

Speedy recovery Mira so Bunny can come back and play with Clyde and Snappy (is that how you are spelling it?)

I love new baby's bum! A nice big QH butt but still has long legs and long neck!


----------



## sar09006

very quick video of Clyde.


----------



## cassie

hehe thanks



he is so cute





any pics on the new baby dry? would love to see her, with her QH butt hehe


----------



## Eagle

Morning All, Mary I am so glad that they have found out what is wrong with Mira so now they can make her better.



We will probably never know what caused these ulcers it was just a combination of things. Once she is home and safe we can all have a chat about it for educational reasons if you like.

In the meantime a big hug, I am so happy that Mira will soon be better


----------



## AnnaC

Morning Renee and all.

Look at that Clyde - goodness his legs look even longer if that is possible!!

Hope you are having a good sleep Mary? Snappy?? Is that the new filly's name?


----------



## Eagle

Morning Anna



How are you today?


----------



## AnnaC

Fine in myself thank you Renee, but so fed up with all this rain. I'm so glad that we are following our new idea of foaling later this year - dont know how we would cope getting new foals outside for exercise in this weather, and it's been weeks now with no sign of a let up!!

The Queen and Prince Philip have been in our area for a two day visit - such a shame about the rain as everything is getting drowned out and a lot of the well wishers - including a lot of school kiddies - are getting pretty wet!! But the Queen herself is so calm and relaxed, showing no sign of being bothered by the weather, and always smiling, bless her!


----------



## Eagle

Oh yes I forgot about your visit from the Queen, how is the old girl looking?

The weather is a nightmare here too, I think that is what is causing Odette to take her time :arg!


----------



## little lady

((HUGS))


----------



## targetsmom

Well, imagine my surprise when I see that this thread on Sox et al has the most recent post this morning! And then the first thing I read is about the Queen. That brought back old memories and a smile to my face. The VERY first thing I remember watching on TV - as a 6 year old child - was the Coronation of the Queen in 1956. It was in black and white, of course. I think my parents bought the TV just for that, because we hadn't had one up until that time.

Here is a somewhat blurry photo of Snappy - it is so hard to get a photo inside the stall. I also realized why I had trouble finding her other front leg - with Bunny and Clyde, their legs are so long it was easy to know where they were! With Snappy, her legs are so (relatively) short that the second leg was back a little, so it was next to her head! They are all just so different!!!


----------



## Eagle

Morning Mary, I must admit I am somewhat smitten with Little Legs


----------



## Eagle

Yes Mary, as soon as Mira is home with Bunny I think we should have a cyber party


----------



## targetsmom

I don't think I can ever thank you friends enough for all your help - I honestly could not have done it without you!!! I want to make sure that Mary Lou knows how valuable this "chat" forum is, maybe later in the season when more people will have good reports.

Actually, we still don't know what color Bunny is or will be, but before she went to Tufts I pulled hair samples and sent them off to be tested for agouti, gray, splash and frame. Should have results back next week. So we might actually have 2 bays and one silver bay, but definitely a mix of sizes and sex!! Snappy is already a pocket pet like Bunny, and I am working on Clyde. We know from his older sister Taffy that it will be more difficult, but once they are all out together, we think his natural curiosity will take over and he will become a pocket pet too. And there are 8 4-Hers that I am sure will want to help! Even Toffee seems to be getting friendlier!


----------



## Eagle

I would like to thank you for having shared your girls with us through the good and the bad. When I first heard your story and all the bad luck you have had I just had a feeling that this year was going to be different. Mira has had a little set back and I am sure your purse too but she will soon be home and healthy.


----------



## targetsmom

Just got today's update on Mira: She is eating mash (but they need to find a recipe she will like better), hand grazing, and is on Sucralfate, no signs of colic. Her triglycerides are normal. So things are looking up! Vet said that one of the ulcers in her throat - and near her mouth - is 5 cm long!!!


----------



## AnnaC

So glad to hear the good news about Mira - not about the ulcers of course, but about her moving well towards recovery.






I too, would like to thank you Mary for allowing us into your foaling barn and into your life over these long past weeks. I was always suprised and very grateful on how fast you posted updates and news here, when you must have been so busy and exhausted. So a huge THANK YOU comes from me and I hope you will stay around to offer us your views and experience as we continue with this busy foaling season. (Mine wont be foaling until July so please stick around!)


----------



## targetsmom

I have a favor to ask you wonderful mare starers... tonight is going to be very cold here, temps in high 20's (F) with wind chills even lower. If you could just check once or twice in the night and make sure that Snappy doesn't look too cold, I would really appreciate it. I will add a second blanket and have put down extra straw. Extra straw for Toffee & Clyde too. No intense staring, just a peek or two is all I ask. It is going to be like this for the next 3 nights. We put the stallion in Mira's stall so he wouldn't have to stay out in his run-in (where I am sure he would do fine, but as long as the stall is empty...) and a blanket on the only clipped one. Just so glad that I didn't get carried away and clip more than that!!!

THANK YOU. By the way, the vets at Tufts think Snappy is even cuter than Bunny, and in terms of cuteness factor, I think I would agree.


----------



## bannerminis

I will be keeping a close eye on Rosie and Atiya tonight so will include your brood on my watch list


----------



## targetsmom

Thank you!! I will undoubtedly be up at least once checking myself. I did not put a second blanket on as the one she has is double thick and any extra would have to go UNDER it (to fit) and I didn't like changing things around. I also don't want to close the top of the Dutch doors unless absolutely necessary.


----------



## sar09006

2am. she looks like she is laying down sleeping comfy and Sox is standing next to her.


----------



## Eagle

Morning Ladies, I am here too



Shucks! that cobweb is really annoying


----------



## targetsmom

Thanks all - I meant to knock down the cobweb at bed time and I forgot!!! This filly is just adorable - too bad for us that she isn't a pinto and is too tiny for our program. The 4-Hers will adore her. As I said the vets at Tufts have photos and the cam link and are smitten.


----------



## Eagle

Mary I don't want pintos and I love them small





If only I lived closer


----------



## Eagle

3.15am Snappy stood patiently next to mum waiting for her to get up so she could feed. What a sweet heart.





4.20am Snappy is up feeding again,


----------



## targetsmom

Please bear with me folks, but I was thinking about the trouble I had finding Snappy's second foot and I went back and looked at all the foaling photos and think I have something interesting so I thought I would share.

These are the best shots I could find that simulate their (correct) foaling positions. Not that with Bunny and Clyde it is clear that the legs extended out past the nose by quite a ways, so it was easy to see if the second foot was there or not. But with tiny Snappy, with her long neck, her nose and hooves are about even so that the foot that was back a little to allow the shoulders to pass, was actually a bit behind the nose!! I think it is important for "midwifes" to know this can happen, especially with the tiny ones.


----------



## Eagle

Yes Mary, I have a very short video of a mare foaling and you can clearly see 1 foot and a nose, the second foot came through shortly after. If you are interested I will post it.


----------



## targetsmom

That reminds me that there are videos of Bunny's and Snappy's births on Mare Stare, under 2012 Nursery. I am not sure if posting a link to them is allowed???

I assume the video you are referring to is not Snappy???


----------



## Eagle

No it is one of my mares taken up close.


----------



## targetsmom

I would love to see it and perhaps some of the 4-Hers would also. THANK YOU!

Adding new pics of Snappy from her first outing today:











Head:






Getting loved on by Sox:


----------



## LittleBittyBritches

So cute!


----------



## AnnaC

Oh she is so precious Mary - very cute too!





Those 'length of leg' pictures you posted are great, one can really see a difference with Snappy!

Incidently, say a few prayers for Renee - Izzy is whelping! Fingers crossed for a safe delivery Renee.


----------



## AnnaC

Mary, I was just wondering how Mira was getting on - any news?


----------



## cassie

oh snappy is adorable!!!! well done an awesome breeding season all around. hope mira is doing ok


----------



## targetsmom

Crossing fingers that Mira and Bunny can come home later today!!! If so, I will swap horses around and/or put all the cams back up so you can see them. Bunny has spent one third of her life in the hospital and we miss her terribly!! We also miss Mira too, of course, and so glad they found what was wrong!

I am really busy with work but will try to post a video of Snappy from yesterday when it wasn't raining like it is now.


----------



## AnnaC

Oh great news!!



:ThumbUp

It will be wonderful to see them again and I'm sure Mira will be pleased to be back home with her family.


----------



## Eagle

I am so happy that they are coming home Mary



You can finally sit back and enjoy your babies. What a wonderfully successful year


----------



## targetsmom

Here is the promised video of Snappy:

http://s84.photobucket.com/albums/k29/targetsmom/?action=view&current=P1050129.mp4

There is a second (shorter) one you can get to from this link.


----------



## Eagle

What a little bundle of joy!



you must be so happy with your 3 gorgeous new babies


----------



## crazyponies

congrats shes just lovely


----------



## AnnaC

Oh she is just so cute - what a pretty little girl. You certainly have three very beautiful babies this year Mary.





Did Mira and Bunny make it home yet?


----------



## sar09006

SOON WE WILL HAVE VIDEOS OF BUNNY'S HAPPY TIME HOME! She was running everywhere in the front yard like a crazy woman but she looked amazing! After dinner will be doing youtube!


----------



## sar09006

cam should be up to see all three moms and babies. Just tried getting on and it says stream is down.


----------



## targetsmom

We are just thrilled with our foals this year and I have to say "we couldn't have done it without you".

MIRA AND BUNNY ARE HOME.. and back on camera. I can't believe how much Bunny has changed - and all for the better. Pic of her on the way in tonight - looking through the fence for her brother Clyde.






Can't imagine how she will look CLIPPED! And we are thrilled that Mira wanted the grass...

And see how excited she was to get home:

http://s84.photobucket.com/albums/k29/targetsmom/?action=view&current=P1050144.mp4


----------



## chandab

Cute video, glad to hear your girls are home.


----------



## cassie

Yay!!!!!! I am so excited for you all!!!!! I was almost crying happy tears at that video bunny is so lovely and looks so happy to be home!! I didn't think she could get any lovlier... I was wrong!!!! Can she please come live with me in Aussie land?!!! Lol she is just absoloutly stunning!!! Everything I want in a foal... Sigh



I am so very very glad that they are back home safe n sound where they belong!!! Mira looks really well n I loved seeing her pull steph (i gather it was you steph) around for more grass while her baby did laps of joy



now bunny can meet her new baby sister



oh please Mary can we see a video of when you put them all out together?? I would love to see that!!! So happy for you all thank you so much for letting us share your joy n letting us into your barn, all your horses are stunning I am so glad that this foaling season has gone well for you



big hugs my friend


----------



## AnnaC

Oh MARVELLOUS!!



:ThumbUp



:ThumbUp



:ThumbUp



:ThumbUp

I was laughing out loud at the video - little (or not so little now) Bunny must have been saying "wheeeeeeeeeee freedom at last!" And Mira looks great too.

I am so very thrilled for you and hubby Mary - all your beautiful mares and their gorgeous babies back together where they belong.


----------



## targetsmom

Cam is back up - something happened to my computer when I was uploading my videos and half the things I had running crashed but the other half didn't!!! I had so many things running (as usual) that it took me a while to notice what crashedt. Now I just need to remove all the cobwebs from the cams....


----------



## LittleBittyBritches

Yeah! I am so happy! Such great news! You did such a great job, and now they are home! Oh so cute!


----------



## MeganH

I am so glad they are home!! That video is adorable! Bunny was so excited!


----------



## AnnaC

Was so great to see them all back in their stables last night - cobwebs allowing LOL!!

So I can see that they are all outside now - how are they doing, what did the babies all think about each other?


----------



## targetsmom

We will have to have another go at the cobwebs - we THOUGHT we knocked them down at bedtime last night LOL!

The mares and foals are still kept separate. We tried putting Mira and Bunny out with Clyde and Toffee and it started out great and then a few minutes later the mares were fighting so we separated them. One thing we noted is that Clyde does not look that huge compared with Bunny - she has pretty long legs too. They are now in adjoining turnouts - well, Mira and Bunny are in the backyard. Maybe I should think about putting Mira in with Sox and Snappy, but Snappy is not a week old yet. However, Sox seems to want company....Maybe when Stephanie gets here we will move them around. As you saw from the video, moving Bunny can be quite an adventure!


----------



## Sandy B

Oh my goodness is Bunny ever GORGEOUS!!!



I hope we get one just like her! Mira looks so pretty too and I am sure she is so happy to be home.


----------



## targetsmom

Thought some of you might want to see some newer photos of our foals.

Bunny, filly born 4/8











Clyde:Colt born 4/18






Snappy: tiny filly born 4/26






Clyde & Snappy: part 1






Part 2:


----------



## targetsmom

Thanks Diane - or should I say "Auntie" Diane? Should add that Clyde's dam is our "untrusting" mare so Clyde was a bit of a challenge to be-friend. So before they get let out each morning, I worked with him on just a touch here or there, until one day last week he let me scratch his neck. He decided he LOVED that and now he won't leave any of us alone! I am working on his dam, Toffee, but I know she will be much more difficult.


----------



## cassie

Oh my!!!! I love all of them!! I can't decide who I love more!! Bunny will always hold a special place in my heart, she is exactly what I want from a breeding! Clyde is SOOO stunning! as Diane, said he is going to be THE MOST gorgeous show horse! (will he be staying as a stallion?) and Sunny, she is so tiny and sweet and gorgeous! the kind that just melt your heart!!!

oh I want to come visit so I can snuggle them all!! makes me wish I had put my girl into foal for this season LOL








Thanks for the update!! and Mary these kids are so special to us, would you be able to update us every now and then with how the go and grow and show and you know LOL well all the rest of it



would love to see them as they develop


----------



## Eagle

I can't choose Mary so I will take all 3




They are gorgeous and great photos too



How happy are you?????


----------



## AnnaC

Oh thank you for the pictures and the updated news!! They are ALL simply gorgeous - each in their own special way!





Please keep the pictures coming as your girls and their babies are so special to us.


----------



## Sandy B

They are all just precious but that Bunny is something amazing!! I just melt every time I see her!!!


----------



## targetsmom

I posted these on FB and on the video forum but wasn't sure the "aunties" would see them. Taken today, so Bunny about 8 weeks and Clyde about 6 weeks. Wow time passes quickly Halter breaking training is going well too.

Bunny:

http://s84.photobuck...nt=P1050477.mp4

Clyde:

http://s84.photobuck...nt=P1050483.mp4

Confession to make... we changed our mind and bred 2 mares for next year. Mira is not one of them, too risky.


----------



## targetsmom

I hope I don't jinx anything by putting it down... but you know we said that no matter what, we were taking next year off. Then we thought about how wonderful Clyde came out, didn't need the vet or the hospital... and we can't really use Toffee for the 4-Hers because she is so untrusting. So we decided to breed her. Teased her 2 days, then she came in heat and Buckshot "told" us by sticking his head through that same stall window where Clyde and Bunny were born. Then I thought, if we are going to all that trouble and we have all those cams, and it is so much better to have 2 foals for company (you see where this is going?), then we should breed another mare. We ruled out Mira because of her dystocias, she gets daily Regumate most of her pregnancy whether she needs it or not, and of course the thumps. Sox will be perfect for the 4-Hers and has already been started driving training (can you picture her driving pairs with Princess?? we can!). So we decided it should be.... Dancer, our Little Wardance daughter.. who conveniently came in heat just as we made the decision. So the last week (week before this one) we alternated breeding them and now we wait, tease, and hopefully ultrasound. Dancer is still a 4-H project for this year and still being shown by us.

You know what Toffee looks like - this is Dancer (courtesy of Getitia Matheny)


----------



## cassie

wow thanks for the videos I love Bunny so much and Clyde is just stunning!! that movement is amazing!! no wonder why you want to repeat the mating!!

Dancer is lovely her foal will be gorgeous too! I am already excited for your foals next year!! so happy your going to have another go





rest assured we will be glued to the screen in 1 years time when your two lovely mares are up on camera





Thanks for the videos! I love all your babies!


----------



## chandab

Dancer is beautiful. This year's foals are lovely, and next year's should be as well.


----------



## Eagle

wow Mary Dancer is gorgeous,this sure will be a baby to look out for. Thanks for sharing the videos, I can't believe 8 weeks have past, your babies just get better and better


----------



## AnnaC

Oh those videos are brilliant Mary, your babies are fabulous - can we have one of little Snappy too please!

I cant wait to help with the watching of your two girls next year (Dancer is so beautiful), keeping my fingers crossed they are both in foal.


----------



## targetsmom

OK, I am adding Snappy here, although at her tiny size, she can't compete with Bunny or Clyde for jaw-dropping trotting!

http://s84.photobucket.com/albums/k29/targetsmom/?action=view&current=P1050479.mp4

Bonus: Here is a photo of Snappy being halter trained:


----------



## LittleBittyBritches

great videos! what lovely babies! Dancer is beautiful! Getitia has some wonderful lines for sure!


----------



## little lady

What a wonderful bunch of foals! Thanks for sharing videos. You have worked so hard with your program it only seems natural for you to continue. Congrats on the pending foals next year. Dancer is beautiful!


----------



## AnnaC

There she is - Snappy the little poppet! I think she's perfect - maybe she doesn't have the 'flair' of movement of Bunny and Clyde, but I bet she will hold her own very well in the show classes for the small ones!!


----------



## targetsmom

Toffee and Dancer were ultrasounded yesterday and both are IN FOAL!!! I haven't even calculated due dates yet but last breeding dates were May 25 for Toffee and May 28 for Dancer.

New pic of Dancer (taken 6/14 after the US!):






And also of Clyde in halter training:


----------



## LittleBittyBritches

Dancer is beautiful! She is sure to give you something gorgeous! Cute little Clyde looks like he is doing well!


----------



## cassie

YAY!! so glad Dancer is in foal! she is STUNNNING!!! YAY can't wait to see what Toffee produces next year! yippee!

nw look at Clyde goo!! awesome little man! so handsome thanks for the update!


----------



## Eagle

I agree Mary, she is stunning! Congrats on the girls being pregnant



more fun next year then



Thanks for the update pic of Clyde, he looks all grown up and serious


----------



## AnnaC

Ooooo how did I miss the announcement about Toffee and Dancer? Congratulations Mary - roll on next year for two very beautiful babies!

And jus look at that Clyde - looking so important and behaving beautifully.


----------



## bannerminis

Wow Dancer is one stunning girl - cant wait to see that cross.

Love Clyde - I wish you lived closer I have a few girlfriends for him LOL

Well at 330 days it would be April 20th for Toffee and April 23rd for Dancer


----------



## targetsmom

Thanks for, well, EVERYTHING! I could not have done it without you and look forward to your help next year... well in less than 10 months. I figured due dates at 320 days so got April 10 for Toffee (which is my birthday, so how cool is that?) and then April 13 for Dancer.

And please don't tell Clyde but we are planning surgery for him, maybe even before he is weaned. We don't need another stallion, and certainly not over 34", which I am pretty sure he will be. But driving is defintiely in his future. We do not show babies - just too paranoid about them getting sick - but can't wait to show Clyde and Bunny next year - Pinto and AMHR!

Don't think I mentioned that Dancer is splash and tobiano, and of course both mares have those lovely blue eyes. Buckshot is tobiano and possibly splash too, and whatever pattern causes the high and irregular white on the legs??

Here is a new photo of Snappy with my husband. We take a ton of photos but most of the latest ones are of the 4-Hers. Needless to say they ALL LOVE the babies.


----------



## cassie

nawww Snappy is soo lovely!! she just melts my heart!

poor baby Clyde LOL give him a snuggle for me I bet he will make a BRILLIANT driving gelding!


----------



## targetsmom

New photos of all 3 foals, some more recent than others. Bunny's were taken today and I can't believe how leggy she is!

Wish I had done a better job clipping ....she is about 26.5".







Clyde, who is already taller than his 2 year old brother (28").:






Some friends (& respected breeders) were down to see them last week and loved all 3 but were only somewhat impressed with Clyde until they saw him trot. Then they really liked him.

Snappy showing how well she stood to be clipped: She is just a little doll and our friends think she will mature 28" or under.


----------



## AnnaC

They are all looking absolutely fabulous!!



:ThumbUp





And just look at that sweet Snappy being such a good girl.





Thank you for the new pictures Mary - we really appreciate it when we can watch our precious babies as they grow up!


----------



## Wings

They are lovely! Snappy reminds me of the girl in my avatar, very small, very pretty and must be hugged!!


----------



## bannerminis

Your babies are just stunning but I do have a soft spot for Clyde. Really wish I could nab him lol


----------



## MeganH

Wow! They all look so good! Love Clyde's action shot!


----------



## targetsmom

You know, you "guys" really shouldn't encourage me because we take photos of our minis ALL THE TIME. But I couldn't resist adding this photo of Bunny, which I just submitted as one of her registration head shots for AMHA. She was in the process of getting up, which is why she looks so alert.

Those who like Clyde- he has about the strongest personality I have ever seen in a horse, the most amazing movement, and we just adore him. My husband will be showing him next year and I will be showing Bunny.


----------



## cassie

oh my, thanks for the new pic of Bunny, she is just the sweetest little thing!! I really wish she wasn't greying out (but thats just me I loved her baby colour lol) have you thought of registration names for all three yet?

so exciting to hear that you and hubby will both have babies to show next year



what are you thinking of doing with Snappy? she is just so cute and sweet!


----------



## targetsmom

Just sent in the registrations to AMHA (all 3), AMHR (all 3) and PtHA (Clyde & Bunny). We have prefixes registered with AMHA & AMHR but names are still pending: Sire of all 3 is SRF Buckshot, so we used "shot" in all the names. Clyde (Dam is Alamos Sirs Toffee Snow): OTM Sure Shot (my husband got to pick that one);Bunny (dam is Jones Call Me Blue Admiration): OTM Calling the Shots, and Snappy (dam is Vermilyea Farms Exotic Exposure): OTM Snapshot.

Snappy is a little doll and if we have to keep her, she will make an extraordinary 4-H and therapy mini, with nursing home visits in her future. One of our 4-Hers seems quite interested in her, so we will see. The dad met her last week, and HE fell in love with her too, so we are keeping fingers crossed. Actually, any foals that stay here will be used for 4-H projects next year and the kids are leading them now. All 3 are coming along well with halter breaking, and we can even catch them in the pasture, put halters on, lead them or set them up, and then let them go. And all 3 LOVE to run through the patch of woods in the pasture, jumping over logs on their well-worn "loop" that I can see from my computer.


----------



## cassie

oh how fantastic! lovely name choices



I'm sure you are going to have great fun with all of them!

I'm so glad Snappy could be going to a lovely new home



she is such a special girl





good luck with showing Clyde and Bunny next year!


----------



## AnnaC

What a beautiful picture - but then Bunny is such a beautiful little girl. She and Clyde will take the show scene by storm next year I'm sure!

I'm so glad that you also have plans for little Snappy even if the little girl doesn't buy her, Snappy was always my favourite of the three coz she's just soooooooooooooooooooooooooo cute!!

Love your suggestions for their names too


----------



## Wings

Love that face shot, what a beautiful face!


----------



## targetsmom

Will a video do? Took this today when I was trying to let Clyde out with the others and he didn't want to cooperate. So ran & got the camera instead. A dressage-riding friend came later and wants to put a saddle on him and ride him. Just joking, but she loves his uphill carriage and that suspension!! He should not be hard to get on the bit!

http://s84.photobucket.com/albums/k29/targetsmom/?action=view&current=P1060049.mp4


----------



## AnnaC

Oh brilliant!! He has such self carriage - perfect for dressage!! He is just stunning Mary.


----------



## targetsmom

The foals aren't really changing much these days and weaning is still a couple of weeks away but I have some exciting photos of Toffee (our un-trusting mare) and also a favor to ask, foal related. First the photos from today of a 4-Her leading Toffee over a trail course. I sent these photos to the person we bought Toffee from and she was not only shocked, she said they made her day! I admit I was pretty surprised myself but I have been working on gaining her trust. I still can't handle her ears, but look how relaxed she looks here with the 4-Her!






And foals waiting their turn...






Now for the favor: I entered a photo of Toffee and Clyde in a photo contest run by Dressage Today, with Purina grain as the first prize, based on votes. Contest started today and you can vote on this link up to 5 times a day. I leave it running in the background and just keep voting! If we win, the grain will be split between our 4-H project minis and a non-profit farm in the next town that cares for retired therapy horses (Angel Horse). Any and all votes appreciated; Clyde's photo is near the bottom of this page:

http://olympics.equisearch.com/favorite?sort=recent&page=3&type=stretching

Thank you!! It is also posted on the photo forum.


----------



## Eagle

wow great pics and video Mary, thanks for sharing. They are looking so grown up





I have voted and will as often as I can


----------



## AnnaC

Oh Toffee looks so very relaxed, bless her - well done to you! And the babies look really ready to have their turn at the new fun game.





I've been voting too - good luck Clyde!!


----------



## Wings

Will be voting





And go Toffee!


----------



## cassie

I voted



woohoo Toffee! what a good girl she is! how exciting that she is begining to trust you more!


----------



## targetsmom

Video from 8/23/12 of all three foals, about 4 months of age, right before weaning.


----------



## targetsmom

Ha - and notice that Bunny knows to run between the cones! I can watch them from the window next to my computer and they run this circuit all the time, including the jump! Yes, we like our horses to be versatile, so driving, jumping and trail. There are 4-Hers in the futures of all three, although of course they will have to wait awhile to jump and drive them!


----------



## AnnaC

Oh that was marvellous - had me laughing so much!! I love it when the babies play especially when they have such an interesting area to play in. Mine love having woody areas and small logs to play around, but this year they have been stuck in a boring old field over at Cathy's (as she readily admits!) Another few weeks and they will all be home here and then the fun will start!


----------



## cassie

what a fantastic video mary



thank you!

I love all three of your babies! Bunny is so grey already! wow! they are all so beautiful!!


----------



## Wings

They're looking good!


----------



## targetsmom

Foals were weaned late August, and are in with the "herd" at least part of every day now. Note how big Clyde is in relation to Princess (32..5")






Playing with hula hoop:






Snappy:






Bunny:






Clyde:






They ALL need to be clipped, and all are on the list to go to the Mass Equine Affaire in mid-November.


----------



## Wings

Looking good, that hula hoop shot is a scream!!


----------



## AnnaC

Aww they look all 'growed up' and very confident at this new stage in their lives. Thank you for the pictures and the update - good luck in November, and dont forget to take the camera!!


----------



## cassie

thanks for the pics Mary! they are looking fantastic! naw so grown up and big! love them all so much! thanks again





oh and ditto what Anna said



can't wait to see them all strutting their stuff!


----------



## targetsmom

Photos from Equine Affaire mostly: More photos from today await downloading but be sure to check back as they are Christmas photos with the 4-Hers.

Snappy in her stall at Equine Affaire where she was very popular. You should have seen the cell phones pop out when people got to her stall! She shared with either Rusty (full brother from 2010) or Bunny.






Walking around at Equine Affaire we drew a crowd, and remember these are HORSE people, not like they never saw a horse before!






Bunny - different day so fewer people.






Clyde didn't get to go but here are all 3 running around in the pasture just before Equine Affaire.

Bunny & Snappy seem to have recovered from what appeared to be ulcers that they came home from Equine Affiare with.


----------



## Wings

No one can resist the minis! Not for long anyway


----------



## targetsmom

Gary is working on yesterday's photos now and I keep looking over his shoulder!! Between cute kids and cute minis - everyone seemed to want photos with Snappy or Bunny - they are adorable.

BTW, I don't expect Bunny to be pure white in the spring. Mira, her dam, was pure white at this age, but Max was this same color at Bunny's age so I expect she will still be "gray" and white come spring like he was.

So far, so good on the pregnant mares. Dancer feels left out because she isn't a 4-H project this year, so she was not photographed yesterday. May do it today just so she is happy. She was re-confirmed in foal last month with a Wee Foal 120 urine test but she still has her girlish figure. Toffee, who has had 5 foals at least, has a belly already at over 6 months!. They each had their 5 month pneumabort shots and are due for the 7 month shots this month. How time flies! I hope I haven't jinxed them by reporting...... Keeping fingers crossed. We still haven't put Dancer and Toffee together and we know we need to do that before they foal. They are fine across the fence and we have hand grazed them together with no issues. Maybe we will do that again today!


----------



## targetsmom

OK, here are selected pics of Snappy & Bunny from our 4-H meeting yesterday. Expect to see Bunny in a new avatar photo soon!






Bunny:






Bunny head:


----------



## AnnaC

Oh Mary, ALL the pictures are fabulous and I love the new one of Bunny in your Avatar!

Great news about Dancer and Toffee - keeping my fingers crossed for them both.


----------



## targetsmom

The missing Clyde.....


----------



## targetsmom

LOL Diane- I just said to my husband that right now, after seeing these photos, we would be KICKING OURSELVES if we had gone by our original plans and not bred any mares for next year. Thank you for the compliment!


----------



## AnnaC

Diane is right - he is absolutely stunning Mary, and with that movement of his, I can see him 'topping the top' in the future.


----------



## Wings

I love those bows!


----------

